# 4000w 16 plant grow



## Afgan King (Nov 15, 2015)

Starting new grow getting it all set up I have:
4 Radient 8's with Hortilux bulbs
4 phantom 2 ballasts
5 hurricane wall fans
2 775cfm inline fans 
16 pots of coco
Don't know strains yet picking tomorrow
Sealed room
Might run c02 don't know yet tho


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 15, 2015)

Running air duct thru windows tomorrow using cut out of ply wood behind blinds that have a screen over the window so it'll just look like the blinds are always closed live in Colorado but still don't wanna show it to the public for sure let me know what you think thanks


----------



## kcc420 (Nov 15, 2015)

If ur doing co2 are u planning on running a minisplit ac or just venting?

Coco growth rate is amazing with co2. If u do make sure u get a controller or u will be reallly frustrated later on as plant growth changes and co2 consumption.
I have one of those cheap c.a.p ppm4 and it works perfect. 

Your vertical space looks extremely limited, id suggest running a scrog or do way more plants in smaller container s.o.g . U have so much wattage it would be a shame to grow short plants due to height limitation. Yield would be amazing under 4kw scrog. My scrog is on two 4x8 tables with only two 1k bulbs and my scrog is suuuuper full. Im guessing around a 4 lb yield at least probably more

I can walk you thrpugh setting it up if u need help.

Setup looks awesome though good shit, you should get some nice flowers. Good luck!!


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 15, 2015)

I was thinking scrog but my buddy who's been growing here in Colorado and is big in the industry wants me to do his way for first run since we are partners and they are his lights he wants it to run like his commercial warehouse gonna top a lot. Here's his setup he runs dwc


----------



## JohnDro (Nov 15, 2015)

I'll be tuned in!


----------



## kcc420 (Nov 15, 2015)

Either way it will work. If he knows how to top and manage canopy well u can end up with a plant with an even canopy its just alot harder. If he has as much experience as u say he does id juat let him work his magic. Definately do co2 though its so worth it.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh c02 is gonna happen I'm gonna set it all up gone this far already might as well add it and next run adding another 4 lights in a Diff room


----------



## kcc420 (Nov 15, 2015)

A seperate veg and flower room would be awesome. Wth that much wattage u should do perpetual sog if you can house enough mothers. Such fast yeilds


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 15, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> Oh c02 is gonna happen I'm gonna set it all up gone this far already might as well add it and next run adding another 4 lights in a Diff room


Look forward to seeing this develop-


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 15, 2015)

I have a veg room that has a 2 mothers one big white from LA plata labs and one loud dreams by loud genetics im gonna be running Larry's OG and Tahoe OG and one loud dreams.


----------



## kcc420 (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice my mother list is DHN platinum girlscout cookies, DHN green crack, DHN Blackjack, Kens GDP, GDP candyland and blue widow from dinfem.

I hear so much good shit about tahoe but i jave no room lol. I think im gonna get rid of blackjack and green crack.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 16, 2015)

Tahoe and Larry's are both bomb trying to add in some Durango as well


----------



## kcc420 (Nov 16, 2015)

Ya im just so crowded for space id have to get rid of something.

Oh i forgot i also have sour dawg its sour diesel x chemdawg


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 17, 2015)

So got my cuts today all are some of the finest in Colorado we got 6 OG 2 Larry OG 3 bubba kush and 5 Tahoe OG


----------



## kcc420 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice my blue dream is starting to finizh up im so excited lol.

I really wish i would of saved a cut of this. It turned out to be a really nice crop

The tahoe and larry available here are garbage unfortunately. Id love those cuts


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice ya I got loud dreams which is just a special blue dream and big white which is dope cuz its the "the white" quality with good yield from crossing with big bud. All the cuts I just got are cannabis cup winners they are all clone only I got friends in high places here in Colorado lol in fact my mentor got all my ballasts, bulbs, and reflectors for one cut of the bubba cuz its that good his boss wanted it that bad lol


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice blue dream tho and where you located


----------



## indoorguycanada (Nov 18, 2015)

Along for the dube cruse

Grow your own

Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> Nice ya I got loud dreams which is just a special blue dream and big white which is dope cuz its the "the white" quality with good yield from crossing with big bud. All the cuts I just got are cannabis cup winners they are all clone only I got friends in high places here in Colorado lol in fact my mentor got all my ballasts, bulbs, and reflectors for one cut of the bubba cuz its that good his boss wanted it that bad lol


I'm in Colorado...


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh ya what part


----------



## kcc420 (Nov 18, 2015)

I live in cali


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 18, 2015)

Tru that's dope tho


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2015)

So all plants are adjusting and getting nice feedingo once a day in these 1 gals gonna wait till twice a day then change to 8 gal pots.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 2, 2015)

So gonna transplant them into there 8 gal pots tomorrow everything moving on time have two runts but gonna do some topping so they'll catch up but all is well ph 5.9 ppm 950


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 3, 2015)

you may have runts because you're feeding too heavy too fast. i don't see why plants that size would already be fed once a day.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 4, 2015)

They are fed once a day because they have roots coming out the bottom all 16 about to transfered today to 8gal. Coco dries quick


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 6, 2015)

Transplanted all but two because I ran out of tupar but will do other 2 tomorrow. Fed all of them can't wait to see them blow up


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 6, 2015)

CCCmints said:


> you may have runts because you're feeding too heavy too fast. i don't see why plants that size would already be fed once a day.


 I'm feeding them the same as some of the biggest commercial grows feeding schedule have multiple friends in industry and I work for craft concentrates and feed the same schedule at work


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 10, 2015)

All are doing well growing fast and gonna be ready for flip in prob 2 weeks at most. Looking at adding in another 8 lights for flower in the 2 other upstair rooms that are pretty much exact same and then moving veg to the big ass unfinished basement this way I can have a crop every month. God I love canna. I'm gonna add in some gorilla glue 4 pics from the warehouse I work for


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 13, 2015)

Fed today everything doing good everyone happy reaching for the lights its 78° on the dot for now till I flip then down to prob 73-74.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

This was last night lights are currently out till 3pm but everyone growing and killing it to say the least not one bit of nute burn and everyone drinking now 2 gallons every 3 days


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

Pics


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 20, 2015)

What strain is this seems like its vegging hella slow?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

You think slow for coco? Really? I grow in warehouses and mine is actually growing faster than the same cuts taken on the same day that are at the warehouse


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

Its 92 OG aka Florida OG, Tahoe OG, Larry OG, and Bubba Kush


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 20, 2015)

I have slow as shit vegging strain dhn platinum cookies in coco and they are barely passing 2.5 weeks veg. They are growing faster than expected but ur strains should be going slot faster than these. My clone cuts are off a huge mom so not sure what you started with


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

Mine are a little over two feet tall and have about 8 -12 tops each and the pots are 8 gallons with roots coming out bottom. How tall are those remember I topped them all


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

And I believe next Friday is 4 weeks of veg for me and I'm flipping them then


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ya that might be why then. It could be because they are spaced out alot. Mine are about 2.5 ft tall too lots of tops as well about to supercrop tomarrow to get it umder scrog. I fimmed instead of topping. Im only running 3 gal pots water very frequently now 3x a day


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 20, 2015)

U dont wanna veg a big longer? U have so much room and alot of lighting. Not fair  lol. California electricity is so damn expensive i wouldnt dare run more than 2 lights


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

Here's right now


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 20, 2015)

Those are some fat stalks lol. How much do those strains stretch?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

And shit here's the next upstairs room to get blown up same exact room opposite side upstairs pretty much I'll be able to run another 4 maybe 5 ducted and have room for one more in room I'm running now


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 20, 2015)

How much is your electricity per month with that lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

Lets put it like this I'll have to be diligent on super cropping first two weeks


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

And I have a big enough basement to make it just a veg room and turn all 3 rooms upstairs into flower rooms each with 4-5 lights so 16-20 plants each and turn it perpetual and make a once a month harvest lol


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 20, 2015)

Haha yah im still trying to figure out how the fk im gonna supercrop enough to get them under the scrog. I let them go too long without dropping it on. Im gonna have to raise ot up a bit. Issue is the only way im supercropping is with pliers now. Stems are too thick


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

Dang never dared to use them I just pinch stalk and bend it over gently


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 20, 2015)

Damn that would be badass to do that. Cut out all your downtime between rooms. I wish i had the space and lighting to grow trees. I dont have as much space as you but i have 8 mothers going now in a makeshift tent in the living room haha. 5 of them are ready for cuts for sog ebb and flow next round. I can only find one oic of the gdp moms bit the big one is the platinum girlscout cookies


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 20, 2015)

I had to use pliars once to do it, takes about 20 minutes per plant. Its a really slow process


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

Ya gsc is always cool but she never produces we have her at work and sin mint and phantom cookies I'm going for weigh and quality


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ya i have never run it before, blue dream hybrid yielded 5 lbs under 2 1k lights last round. Im hoping for 2 lbs on this one but we will see. I think i might pick up a strain like ghost train haze #1 for sog. Its pretty large yoeld and good quality. Im hoping those indicas and hybrids i have will do good for sog.

Everything except cookies and gdp are still small but will be ready in a few months
We have :

Dhn platinum cookies
Candyland
Blue widow
GDP
Blue lemon thai
Green crack
Blackjack
Sour dawg

Cant find the lineage of the dhn cut im thinking its cherry pie and og cut


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 20, 2015)

Phantom cookies is that the ken estes one? I was gonna try that but looked like super low yield from what everyone said. I dont smoke much cause of work so i tend to go more for yield. People were begging me to run the cookies i had so i gave in lol.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

Ya I'm gonna pick up some lemon G, Cuvee, and gorrila glue #4 from work for next run too the gorilla glue is sick its like white lol and yields something nasty we run everything for oil and got a 28.7% return on it which is the highest we've ever gotten


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 20, 2015)

I made some bubble hash off what i had it was pretty fire lol. I doubt it would compare to wax but for the price i had it most ppl werent buying wax lol.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

I think so all I know is it doesn't yeild for shit but has some of the best bud I've ever seen we only made full melt bubble with it but it purps out and tastes amzaing



kcc420 said:


> Phantom cookies is that the ken estes one? I was gonna try that but looked like super low yield from what everyone said. I dont smoke much cause of work so i tend to go more for yield. People were begging me to run the cookies i had so i gave in lol.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

Cuvee is the one that I'm most excited about its so beautiful lol


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 20, 2015)

Do you guys temp shock your cookies or leave them alone for purple?

Ive never even heard of cuvee


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

Look up Cuvee shits sick and no it naturally purps watch the rest of mine and the Tahoe and Bubba purp out naturally too these are some of the best cuts in Colorado used in multiple commercial grows


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ya alot of the cali cuts are watered down. I got mostly seeds for my moms because i dont trust the vendors around here


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2015)

Ya I'd have only seeds if I didn't work where I do we get a lot of rare dankness exclusive seeds that aren't sold to the public


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 21, 2015)

So fed them when lights came on at 2 everyone happy and reaching for the lights. Gonna top one more time and pick mothers from those clones and then flip the lights for flower


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 28, 2015)

If love to get my hands on some of those seeds. I was gonna order a few of ghost train from them to give it a try. Looks super solid.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 29, 2015)

They are all from seed here's my girl with the plants so you can see how big they are


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 29, 2015)

I mean clone not seed


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 1, 2016)

So everything is starting to blow up had to stake the Fl og's and one Larry og had to move everything around I'm hoping for at least 2lbs a light what y'all thinkin


----------



## kcc420 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lookin good


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank ya thank ya bout to do more staking tonight and some defanning in the middle of the staked plants to allow light to all nodes above the lollipop


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2016)

Today


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2016)

Ever consider putting up a layer of panda film on the walks, to reflect light back onto the plants? Might help keep the walls cleaner, too.


----------



## doubletake (Jan 6, 2016)

Very nice! That's a full room.
Idk 2 a light is real hard to get I'd say 1 a light Forshur well see how those buds come in though.
Good stuff


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 7, 2016)

Ya @ttystikk I'll be wrapping panda the whole way up next run and got some new genetics from my work that are pretty badass, first I now got gorilla glue #4 the cannabis cup winner from last year. Then I got star killa and Cuvee as well.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya @ttystikk I'll be wrapping panda the whole way up next run and got some new genetics from my work that are pretty badass, first I now got gorilla glue #4 the cannabis cup winner from last year. Then I got star killa and Cuvee as well.


We should get together and compare notes sometime.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 7, 2016)

So all is well got some new strains again lol Jesus OG and form cookies got pics of each and the GG#4 in that order have clone of all


----------



## doubletake (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow those look fire!


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 10, 2016)

Added in 3 led panels to the darker side with the smaller bubbas


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Added in 3 led panels to the darker side with the smaller bubbas


Ruth roh, better not let the LED guys see you with those blurple things in there, lol Honestly, I never saw much good from mine so I never bought many. 

Instead, I waited for better chips to come along and the new CXB3590 COB LED chip in particular has exceeded my expectations. I can't wait to get growing with my first batch!


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 10, 2016)

I just throw it in I ain't claiming any brands and don't care to lol I'm just happy I got such an exclusive strain collection so fast and its growing constantly with strains no one has. I threw them in there to light up a shaded area that's bout it I normally only use them for clones


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 10, 2016)

So just chillin today had to feed the babies but my flowering bitches all happy about the greenbay win today lol @ttystikk if you want any cuts just let me know I got some I can give but you'll have to guarantee to keep to just u


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 10, 2016)

A panoramic


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So just chillin today had to feed the babies but my flowering bitches all happy about the greenbay win today lol @ttystikk if you want any cuts just let me know I got some I can give but you'll have to guarantee to keep to just u


I can do that.


----------



## mothersfinest (Jan 11, 2016)

Me as well.  lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 11, 2016)

@ttystikk look up DNA genetics 24k from their garden shit is insane and I have it I have a Cuvee that'll throw down and purp out and smells like a true red wine and then starkilla #5 pheno from my work and I'm getting that gsc x star Dawg that we got from amateur breeder in Boulder and gorilla glue x star Dawg too


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm gonna have a huge veg soon lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 11, 2016)

Here's a pic of the same 24k I got its tangie/kosher


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 17, 2016)

Everyone happy starting week 4 today have some actual buds beginning and the smell is starting lol gotta get my big 8" fan runnin lol with this 5 ft carbon filter I got took


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jan 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Everyone happy starting week 4 today have some actual buds beginning and the smell is starting lol gotta get my big 8" fan runnin lol with this 5 ft carbon filter I got took


Lookin great


----------



## kcc420 (Jan 21, 2016)

Turning out awesome. I really wanna try that cuvee now lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 21, 2016)

Shit here's from last night or night before I'll post more when I get home from warehouse and @kcc420 u look up Cuvee lol the one I got purps out looks like a giant forum cookies but throws down and tastes like a red wine almost


----------



## kcc420 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ya im interested haha


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2016)

Your description of Cuvee sounds delicious! Wanna trade?


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 21, 2016)

What's up for trade?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> What's up for trade?


Lol lots of shit. We'll have to just get together sometime, the list is long and varied.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 23, 2016)

They bangin out right now shits too easy lol oh and a pic from one of the 10 rooms at work 42k in lights lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> They bangin out right now shits too easy lol oh and a pic from one of the 10 rooms at work 42k in lights lol


Looking good!


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 25, 2016)

Yup nothing changing besides they are getting caked with trichs and wreak started defanning always like to at end of week 4 start of week 5. Oh and got a couple samples of mammoth a microbial supplement you add to water once weekly to increase yield fed with it last night and everyone looks as happy as ever


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 28, 2016)

So finishing up week 5 week 6 starts Sunday did some heavy defanning to allow light to all nodes just fed ppm at 2250 will finish rest of flower till flush week with this high of nutes. Added in rock resinator and started raw sweet by botanicare


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 29, 2016)

Killin it they going crazy and taking them all 9 weeks with the last week being a flush


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 29, 2016)

In this order 
Tahoe OG 
The Bubba kush
Florida OG is 3 and 4
And Larry OG is #5


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 4, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> In this order
> Tahoe OG
> The Bubba kush
> Florida OG is 3 and 4
> And Larry OG is #5


I need a bigger tent ......or the wife needs to let me take over the whole garage for a summer LOL...


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 6, 2016)

So still goin hard lol pics in order
Bubba kush
Florida OG 
Tahoe OG 
Larry OG


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 6, 2016)

This is the Larry


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 12, 2016)

Everything going hard Tahoe getting extra caked its all coming down the 26th looking like 1.5 a light to me


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Everything going hard Tahoe getting extra caked its all coming down the 26th looking like 1.5 a light to me


Nice pull!


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 12, 2016)

Ya id say pretty successful I'd bet a lil over 2 a light if I had c02


----------



## Weedaholic.1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya id say pretty successful I'd bet a lil over 2 a light if I had c02



So you really Afghani or just the name? or do you grow Afghani weed mostly?


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 13, 2016)

Used to grow mainly afgani/Pakistan strains still grow Bubba which is pakistani but ya used to have a dire cut of afgan kush, afgooey, and Hindu kush. Love my landraces


----------



## Weedaholic.1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Used to grow mainly afgani/Pakistan strains still grow Bubba which is pakistani but ya used to have a dire cut of afgan kush, afgooey, and Hindu kush. Love my landraces



Nice!


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 18, 2016)

Everyone happy still cut down in 8 days


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 25, 2016)

All comes down tomorrow in order
Larry
Larry
Florida OG
Tahoe OG
The Bubba Kush


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 25, 2016)

Whole room


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 25, 2016)

Fuckin' slammin', gangsta-


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Fuckin' slammin', gangsta-


Thanks I think so too for no c02 this shit hittin heavy


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 29, 2016)

So here's the crop looking fat and fire as fuck


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So here's the crop looking fat and fire as fuck


Yes it surely is. There's some work done with scissors in there!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

Not sure why nobody else is peeping in here, shit is legit!


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 1, 2016)

Who knows man lol I think its sick too


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow nice work, this is the kind of shit I dream of man haha


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you I'll post pics of each one dry trimmed and looking pretty


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 11, 2016)

So total weight was 5 lbs but it was due to running the Bubba and Larry which both don't yield dick the Florida og threw down 2.5 lbs on 5 plants then the Tahoe was 1.15lbs on 5 plants and the rest Larry and Tahoe. This time running a lot of new strains gg4, Cuvee, FL OG, starkilla, pura vida, star glue, Dawg cookies, 24k and I can't decide if I want to run the Tahoe again or run a Jesus OG that's a fire cut and another cut from my veg can't decide here's the new run


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 11, 2016)

If I would of had all FL OG I would of thrown down 2lbs a light with no c02, this run I'm gonna be adding a sentinel master controller and c02 no a/c yet gonna get more fans to make hoods have no heat so 2 more fans then add another 6" fan on intake and a 8" exhaust fan that will be there to control humidity at night


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 12, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So total weight was 5 lbs but it was due to running the Bubba and Larry which both don't yield dick the Florida og threw down 2.5 lbs on 5 plants then the Tahoe was 1.15lbs on 5 plants and the rest Larry and Tahoe. This time running a lot of new strains gg4, Cuvee, FL OG, starkilla, pura vida, star glue, Dawg cookies, 24k and I can't decide if I want to run the Tahoe again or run a Jesus OG that's a fire cut and another cut from my veg can't decide here's the new run


Bro. Hook a homie up with some of those FIYAH strains!


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 12, 2016)

Lol which one u liking


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 12, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lol which one u liking


That's the question I'd have for you! 

I like stuff that climbs, finishes in 8 or no more than 9 weeks, great flavor, super stable- and POWER. Ya know, I'm not picky; I want it all!


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 12, 2016)

The gg4, Florida og star glue and dawg cookies all stupid fire and can each have lb plants in 7 gal pots


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 12, 2016)

Cuvee is ready at 9 and is fire and can throw down and the bud is all purple/red


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 12, 2016)

You had me several pages back at 'these are the dispensary's OWN best cuts'. I don't pop beans much, I'm honestly no good at it so I'm all about a top quality pheno.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 14, 2016)

Not the best camera for micro shots but here's the Tahoe (top right) Bubba(bottom right) Florida OG (top left) Larry OG (bottom left)


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Not the best camera for micro shots but here's the Tahoe (top right) Bubba(bottom right) Florida OG (top left) Larry OG (bottom left)


Table glare killed the light balance. If you take the shot from an angle you can get that bright spot out of the frame.

Shit looks like it badly needs a pro's opinion as to whether it's up to RIU standards. I'm gonna need you to drop some samples by over here for personal inspection.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 14, 2016)

Lmfao me and my girl eaten some shrooms today it's my day off


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 14, 2016)

Florida og


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Florida og


There's GOLD in them thar nuggets!


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 17, 2016)

New round moved to 7 gals


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 17, 2016)

Very simple, very easy....


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 18, 2016)

Yup simple is best we pull 2-3lbs a light off this system at work with all strains


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 18, 2016)

In fact one of our growers just showed that e.c. ripper can pull 1lb plants and that strain is a 2lb a light at best but she pulled 4lbs a light on it and none of us know how


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> In fact one of our growers just showed that e.c. ripper can pull 1lb plants and that strain is a 2lb a light at best but she pulled 4lbs a light on it and none of us know how


"She". No one knows quite why, but some female growers just seem to have the right touch and can make plants do things the rest of us didn't think was possible. Highly subjective observation, perhaps, but it's a consistent and long standing pattern.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 18, 2016)

I'll agree with that don't know many but they all got a green thumb


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I'll agree with that don't know many but they all got a green thumb


And they all got boyfriends. Lol


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 23, 2016)

So got pics of the cuvees at work and I have one of these two phenos both are sick and will turn completely red/purple by end of run one has that crazy OG look and the other has the Durban poison look both fire as fuck


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So got pics of the cuvees at work and I have one of these two phenos both are sick and will turn completely red/purple by end of run one has that crazy OG look and the other has the Durban poison look both fire as fuck


Sweet! I'd love to get together, talk shop and swap some cuts sometime soon! 

But NOT today, lol How's the weather out there? Over here on the west side of FoCo it's windy, still snowing lightly and there's 6-8" on the ground for the wind to play with... it's nasty out. They shut down Transfort!


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 23, 2016)

Ya I got snowed in couldn't go to work its nuts


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya I got snowed in couldn't go to work its nuts


Damn. Gotta spend extra time on your own plants. In between heckling on RIU, lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 23, 2016)

Go job on the grow. Shit look amazing


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 23, 2016)

Shit already got a new one going and added in mothers tongue and sonic screwdriver both fire cuts they were just bigger than one gg4 and the pura vida


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 23, 2016)

Ya I've legit got like 20 strains gotta love the 75 plant purple card


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 24, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya I've legit got like 20 strains gotta love the 75 plant purple card


You running 20 at one time


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 24, 2016)

I run 16 plants right now in bigger room 
2 gg4, 2 Cuvee, 4 FL OG, 1 loud dreams, 1 24k, 1 mothers tongue, 1 gg4 x star Dawg, 1 gsc forum x star Dawg, 1 Jesus OG, 1 star killa, 1 sonic screwdriver.... Those are what is going into flower in like 7 days


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 24, 2016)

How big is that space bro


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 24, 2016)

12ft long by 8ft wide by 7ft tall


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 24, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> 12ft long by 8ft wide by 7ft tall


Almost like a short pod.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 25, 2016)

Ya and I got 2nd room a lil bigger and a 3rd a lil smaller


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 28, 2016)

Freshly topped and cloned and should ready for flip on Thurs have some smaller ones gonna decide on Thurs so nothing guaranteed but I think they'll be ready


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 28, 2016)

Plants


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 29, 2016)

Looking good thinking Thurs or at latest Friday to flip


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 1, 2016)

Lollipopped and manicured getting ready for flip gonna wait a couple days cause the two little ones


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 6, 2016)

Just got a used sentinel total greenhouse controller from work so gonna try and find a tank soon and get this c02 pumping


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Just got a used sentinel total greenhouse controller from work so gonna try and find a tank soon and get this c02 pumping


Wish you'd have mentioned something sooner, I'd have suggested a regulator run off your lighting timer. Dial it down so it doesn't spew mass amounts and it only runs during lights on, can score a co2 controller but it isn't absolutely required.


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a regulator and the sentinel has the lighting sensor for it. I had gotten a bunch of la Plata labs seeds and brought them into work and my Larry cut and the Cuvee and I got a 8" max can fan and the sentinel. I feel like I won lol as I spent a total of 100$ for both lol


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 6, 2016)

I brought 35 seeds total 6 strains
Buddha's delight
Flubber
Durango OG
Sour pez 
Lemon alien
Alien blues 
Plus I'll be able to pheno them at the warehouse and I can have whatever cuts I want from them so don't matter to me lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I have a regulator and the sentinel has the lighting sensor for it. I had gotten a bunch of la Plata labs seeds and brought them into work and my Larry cut and the Cuvee and I got a 8" max can fan and the sentinel. I feel like I won lol as I spent a total of 100$ for both lol


Well shit, access to bargain shopping central changes the equation completely! Nice score, it will be interesting to see the differences with vs without. 

I'm looking at a new iponic 624; I need the functionality, remote monitoring, data logging and control and dual zone control for a flip setup.


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 6, 2016)

That's a pretty penny isn't it?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> That's a pretty penny isn't it?


I think I can find it for about a grand online. I'm not buying a used one, it's mission critical. I'll keep my old Sentinels for backup.

Nothing else has the functionality for the price point, and the dual zone climate monitoring and control with co2 is the clincher.


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 8, 2016)

Well here's the girls today just fed em all but 1 drank 2 gallons in two days so they must be happy can see the sentinel on the left wall too and grabbing co2 tank tomorrow if anyone got one up for grabs in Denver or up to foco let me know plz and thanks.


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 10, 2016)

Bitches looking beautiful as always love this system shits unbeatable in my mind got my sentinel master greenhouse controller going and c02 pumpin to 1300 then drop to 11 then back on up temps staying steady at 75 no heat off the lights at all anymore one week into flower now starting tomorrow


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 11, 2016)

Man they just looking extra sexy I swear when y'all wanna learn how to grow hit me up man given out lessons all dayyyyyyy and just to spread the love


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 15, 2016)

Everything going perfect as always and some shatter


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

Just in time to feed a thirsty enail, bro!


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 15, 2016)

@ttystikk if you wanna come out and grab some you can got plenty lying around


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm trying to get my cloning shit in order, it's not easy for me.


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 15, 2016)

I know I'll get away in a lil and come by and get ya setup buddy


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 15, 2016)

Happy days over here


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Happy days over here


You've convinced me. I work too fuckin hard.


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 16, 2016)

Lol yup they're easy plants people are what make them complicated


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm for hire lol me and my employer parted ways today not worried at all lol here's the garden and again think of all the strains I'm running and not one with nute burn or anything wrong lol weird having all these girls thirsty at Diff times it's working tho or atleast I think it is lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I'm for hire lol me and my employer parted ways today not worried at all lol here's the garden and again think of all the strains I'm running and not one with nute burn or anything wrong lol weird having all these girls thirsty at Diff times it's working tho or atleast I think it is lol


Give me a shout.


----------



## Afgan King (May 6, 2016)

Happy days over here as always throwing down some monsters over here day 31 of flower first pic is of one of the FL ogs she always shows out with her size 6ft tall 6 ft around lol


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

That's tall enough for vertical growing lol


----------



## Afgan King (May 6, 2016)

Oh she's a great one for that she's not a true og no one really knows it's from Amsterdam in the early 90's a buddy of ours picked two up and they said it was sour diesel well it def isn't a tru og but it's no sour for sure all I know is she gets big she likes heavy nutes and she always gets frosty


----------



## Afgan King (May 6, 2016)

I'm sure you'll prob get her from me sooner or later she's a real special one can throw down lb plants with the way I grow


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

Some pics from last night top is FL og and bottom is gg4 from day 37


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Some pics from last night top is FL og and bottom is gg4 from day 37


Tasty goodness going on in there!


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Shits throwing down out of control over here and I got 21 days to make it even crazier everything is fat and thick for its strain and I'd bet it's atleast gonna be 2 a light my og's are even bigger this time and my cuvees and gg4 are monsters with the Jesus looking to throw in some monster colas as well God I swear this system just can't be beat it's so consistent I actually have 11 strains in here right now and everything is green and happy and all being fed same nutes just some get 3 gallons and some 2.5 every feeding 
Pic list
Whole room
FL og
Star glue
Gorilla glue 4
FL og 
Jesus
24k
Jesus
Dawg cookies
Sonic screwdriver #6 I also have a #1 I kept this one was just better smoke tastes like orange cream soda exactly other one more time wreckish still orangey but throws down lb plants


----------



## Mr420man (May 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shits throwing down out of control over here and I got 21 days to make it even crazier everything is fat and thick for its strain and I'd bet it's atleast gonna be 2 a light my og's are even bigger this time and my cuvees and gg4 are monsters with the Jesus looking to throw in some monster colas as well God I swear this system just can't be beat it's so consistent I actually have 11 strains in here right now and everything is green and happy and all being fed same nutes just some get 3 gallons and some 2.5 every feeding
> Pic list
> Whole room
> FL og
> ...



What kind of nutes are you using if you don't mind? I have my first grow going and I'm trying to get a pound a plant. Have 2 1000 watt hps going 

Great grow though man, looks great


----------



## Afgan King (May 16, 2016)

Mr420man said:


> What kind of nutes are you using if you don't mind? I have my first grow going and I'm trying to get a pound a plant. Have 2 1000 watt hps going
> 
> Great grow though man, looks great


I use canna in my opinion can't be beat


----------



## Mr420man (May 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I use canna in my opinion can't be beat


Do you have a link?


----------



## Afgan King (May 17, 2016)

http://www.cannagardening.com/productsproducts 
This is the line of nutes and then just look up tupur


----------



## Afgan King (May 17, 2016)

So started some seeds last night all la Plata labs gonna do a pheno hunt since I'm gonna start breeding soon gonna look for females and males I already have a proven tangie male and citrus sap male. What I started last night are
Lemon alien
Alien blues
Durango og
Buddha's delight 
Did 5 of each I also have 10 flubber seeda and 5 sour pez gonna pop those right after these should be fun looking forward to it


----------



## Afgan King (May 17, 2016)

Some good pics of the FL(first 2) and the gg4 absolutely caked man and sticky like no other


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Some good pics of the FL(first 2) and the gg4 absolutely caked man and sticky like no other


Can't wait for the wall to wall Pana vision with smell-o-rama!


----------



## Afgan King (May 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Can't wait for the wall to wall Pana vision with smell-o-rama!


Yessir tomorrow and then we can have em come by at the end too or if any wanna trim I might have work as well


----------



## MeJuana (May 19, 2016)

Really great job Afgan you are smacking it out of the park on these grows. I seen your posts a lot of times but your sig didn't get my attention before. I can't be pulling that many watts right now I am only turning 1600w and I have to cool my room most the time now and I will shut down for June-Aug. Man Afgan much respect really that's pro level returns on first time through strains your friend is a great teacher.

Awesome thread 5 stars man will be following.


----------



## Afgan King (May 19, 2016)

MeJuana said:


> Really great job Afgan you are smacking it out of the park on these grows. I seen your posts a lot of times but your sig didn't get my attention before. I can't be pulling that many watts right now I am only turning 1600w and I have to cool my room most the time now and I will shut down for June-Aug. Man Afgan much respect really that's pro level returns on first time through strains your friend is a great teacher.
> 
> Awesome thread 5 stars man will be following.


Thank u I'm glad to hear it especially with dude on ttysticks talking shit when all I'm doing is just showing how I grow. I just my ass in that room a lot has to do with strains and the system tho I'm an OK grower I can just adjust to whatever system and I know my plants but it's got a lot to with the system. Glad your sub'd in got alot more to come


----------



## Afgan King (May 24, 2016)

Lil update got 12 days till crop and looking extra sexy


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 24, 2016)

just found this journal man, holy chit you're growing some major dank !


----------



## Gquebed (May 24, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shits throwing down out of control over here and I got 21 days to make it even crazier everything is fat and thick for its strain and I'd bet it's atleast gonna be 2 a light my og's are even bigger this time and my cuvees and gg4 are monsters with the Jesus looking to throw in some monster colas as well God I swear this system just can't be beat it's so consistent I actually have 11 strains in here right now and everything is green and happy and all being fed same nutes just some get 3 gallons and some 2.5 every feeding
> Pic list
> Whole room
> FL og
> ...


2 a light. Saweet. Im getting there...slowly...lol


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2016)

The girls in Tupur are under the same lights, same conditions, same nutes as before- and they're exploding! 

I don't think there's going to be a problem getting yield out of this substrate...


----------



## Afgan King (May 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The girls in Tupur are under the same lights, same conditions, same nutes as before- and they're exploding!
> 
> I don't think there's going to be a problem getting yield out of this substrate...


Glad it's all going good over there here's a pics to show the size of this og with 11 days still to go


----------



## Mr420man (May 24, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> http://www.cannagardening.com/productsproducts
> This is the line of nutes and then just look up tupur


I just tried to no avail


----------



## Afgan King (May 24, 2016)

Mr420man said:


> I just tried to no avail


Hmm that's weird look on Amazon for canna. My whole list of nutes is 
Canna coco a&b
Rhizotonic 
Cannazyme
Pk 13/14
General organics Cal mag 
And botanicare raw sweet


----------



## Mr420man (May 24, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Hmm that's weird look on Amazon for canna. My whole list of nutes is
> Canna coco a&b
> Rhizotonic
> Cannazyme
> ...


Well I have cal mag. Jesus this stuff seems overwhelming, I'd like to ask what your schedule is but I don't know if that's acceptable. Haha


----------



## Afgan King (May 24, 2016)

Mr420man said:


> Well I have cal mag. Jesus this stuff seems overwhelming, I'd like to ask what your schedule is but I don't know if that's acceptable. Haha


We could talk about it I'd like to give it to a select few on here all diff skill levels to show how crazy easy and good this system is. Just like I told @ttystikk I just need it to be hush hush to the public because I plan on using it for future endeavors and don't want it out for everyone else aka my possible competition lol


----------



## Afgan King (May 25, 2016)

So last run I hit 1.5 a light over the whole room so I took a pic from the day of crop last time and of today with 11 days left and the difference is fuckin drastic dear Lord lol any bets on this runs weight


----------



## ttystikk (May 25, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So last run I hit 1.5 a light over the whole room so I took a pic from the day of crop last time and of today with 11 days left and the difference is fuckin drastic dear Lord lol any bets on this runs weight


I think you're gonna hit the 2 mark, but I have a vested interest in seeing you pull big numbers, lol


----------



## Afgan King (May 25, 2016)

I think I'm well over two everything in my room is massive compared to last run I'm guessing 2.5 mark still got 11 days and I'm already way bigger than last time and I'm running silica and co2 so density is gonna be there as well. Can't wait


----------



## coreywebster (May 26, 2016)

Hey Afgan King. Great thread! Juicy ladies indeed. Tupur? I had to look it up, am I right in thinking its just coco with perlite mixed in? I use canna coco and the same nutes you do. Is there a difference between the Tupur and canna apart from added perlite?
Maximum respect to you keeping on top of all those strains!


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

coreywebster said:


> Hey Afgan King. Great thread! Juicy ladies indeed. Tupur? I had to look it up, am I right in thinking its just coco with perlite mixed in? I use canna coco and the same nutes you do. Is there a difference between the Tupur and canna apart from added perlite?
> Maximum respect to you keeping on top of all those strains!


The site should say what it is; coco, perlite and forest compost. It seems to do a great job of helping to buffer the nutrients for the plants, allowing them to grow more and better roots and thus have a stronger foundation for growth. My own recent observations show that it's improved the growth performance of young plants (my coco cadre has yet to make it to bloom) substantially compared to those in hydroton, in the same space, under the same lights, using precisely the same hydroponic nutrient mix.


----------



## coreywebster (May 26, 2016)

Thanks ttystikk, I have long been a fan of coco. Forest compost, I missed that bit when on their site. I will have to see if tupur is available in my part of the world. Cheers.


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I think I'm well over two everything in my room is massive compared to last run I'm guessing 2.5 mark still got 11 days and I'm already way bigger than last time and I'm running silica and co2 so density is gonna be there as well. Can't wait


That's boss, hoss! Of course you know that I'll have to have some samples for objective evaluation so I can properly validate your methods.


----------



## Afgan King (May 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's boss, hoss! Of course you know that I'll have to have some samples for objective evaluation so I can properly validate your methods.


Well of course buddy wouldn't want u to invest in my system without letting you see the quality that comes from it


----------



## Afgan King (May 26, 2016)

coreywebster said:


> Thanks ttystikk, I have long been a fan of coco. Forest compost, I missed that bit when on their site. I will have to see if tupur is available in my part of the world. Cheers.


Ya it's a Coco mix I love it can use it organic too and I will once I start my vermicompost and get me some rols going on in the near future


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya it's a Coco mix I love it can use it organic too and I will once I start my vermicompost and get me some rols going on in the near future


Cool! I'll be watching this, too.


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Well of course buddy wouldn't want u to invest in my system without letting you see the quality that comes from it


HELL YEAH! 

Cannabis quality tester; it's a tough job, but SOMEBODY'S gotta do it, right?


----------



## Afgan King (May 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Cool! I'll be watching this, too.


Ya I'm gonna use it as my base see if I cant work with it me and my partner gonna start the seed company along with a consultant company and offer our strains as part of the package for hiring us to overhaul and teach a system. He knows rdwc like back of his hand both of us know coco and I know some but been reading like a mad man on some true living soil with vermicompost. I'm just excited


----------



## Afgan King (May 28, 2016)

So here's all the lil ones 19 of 20 hermed 18 are thriving one mini but alive gonna keep it had success in the past with seeds that started weird lol other than that the big girls started their flush today and look extra sexy just sweet raw and ph'd water dropped it today to 5.9 and finish at 5.5 gonna watch these girls swell and ooze with resin over the next week


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 2, 2016)

Close to chop here's some close ups 
OgMothers ttongueJesusDog cookies


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

So every harvest I want to do more than the time before I'd say I definitely improved top is now bottom is before


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 5, 2016)

First day of trimming 4 trimmers 7hrs got thru just the 4 og kush. 2nd day of 6 trimmers and got thru everything else except the dog cookies star killer and the jesus. I've got a lot of weed I took the 24k and the loud dreams bagged them up and put in freezer for my buddy to make me some full melt lol life is good over here


----------



## sicka (Jun 5, 2016)

great bud shots man


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 5, 2016)

sicka said:


> great bud shots man


Thank you thank you lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 5, 2016)

Still have those three and here's what's hanging already each grate on the side is 12ft long


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

Good couple days work there, I see some gorgeous Spears bro!


----------



## blackforest (Jun 5, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Still have those three and here's what's hanging already each grate on the side is 12ft long View attachment 3700807 View attachment 3700808 View attachment 3700809


Grow Journals get overlooked too quickly. Awesome job man. Looks great! Glad I saw this post.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 5, 2016)

Ya and two plants are bagged up fully for full melt and still have 3 plants to go all 3 good size almost positive I'll fill up this rack almost all the way


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Good couple days work there, I see some gorgeous Spears bro!


Got some real big ones like impressively big there is a lot of weight everything is dense and heavy


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 5, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Grow Journals get overlooked too quickly. Awesome job man. Looks great! Glad I saw this post.


Thanks man ya I have drawn too much attention it's alright tho I'll just keep slaying shit they'll have to see me


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 5, 2016)

Here's a decent one can't get to the bigger ogs in the back but here's a cuvee top im 6'4 225 so I'm a big guy wish I could get to the ogs but it'd take so much effort and I've smoked an oz today lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 10, 2016)

So final numbers were 3025.5 grams for the whole room not including the two in the freezer but that still wouldn't put me at 2 a light. That's what I get for running 9diff strains at once lol next room 12 gg4 s1's and 4 pura Vida might switch out 2 pura and do a Kandy Kush and the other sonic screwdriver


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So final numbers were 3025.5 grams for the whole room not including the two in the freezer but that still wouldn't put me at 2 a light. That's what I get for running 9diff strains at once lol next room 12 gg4 s1's and 4 pura Vida might switch out 2 pura and do a Kandy Kush and the other sonic screwdriver


That's highly respectable for a small setup without all the sexy, nevermind costly HVAC toys. 

And quality is on point; without which yield numbers don't mean shit anyway.


----------



## Afgan King (Jul 6, 2016)

Been a while since I posted been doing some fishing lately and been busy and had issues with veg room and almost lost some shit cuz of excessive heat still working with no but moved lights around have better spread thru whole room and have all the babies up in the big room getting ready to transplant to 7 gals tomorrow decided to take out 2 gg4 s1's and add in a Kandy Kush that's a true beauty y'all gonna love this one and my other sonic screwdriver on the purpose alone of making full melt bubble hash both will yield lb plants in my setting no problem if done right so can't wait here's the new light arrangement


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Been a while since I posted been doing some fishing lately and been busy and had issues with veg room and almost lost some shit cuz of excessive heat still working with no but moved lights around have better spread thru whole room and have all the babies up in the big room getting ready to transplant to 7 gals tomorrow decided to take out 2 gg4 s1's and add in a Kandy Kush that's a true beauty y'all gonna love this one and my other sonic screwdriver on the purpose alone of making full melt bubble hash both will yield lb plants in my setting no problem if done right so can't wait here's the new light arrangement View attachment 3725480


It's gonna be warm asf for the next 3 months, you gonna run at night?


----------



## Afgan King (Jul 6, 2016)

Been running at night and regularly high 80's I'm gonna buy an ac before I flip for sure I'm not running a hot flower quality and density goes way down I'll have some outdoor looking shit lol I'll get something going probably dual hose portable


----------



## Afgan King (Jul 6, 2016)

Btw been running 12/1 light schedule for veg and I'm loving every minute of it getting great growth nice lush dark green plants roots feel stupid aid 2 weeks after coming out of a room that has root zones in the 90's


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Btw been running 12/1 light schedule for veg and I'm loving every minute of it getting great growth nice lush dark green plants roots feel stupid aid 2 weeks after coming out of a room that has root zones in the 90's


I think my malfunction has just been inadequate lighting in veg. Fixing that and I'm expecting a lot of things to turn around- and I bet gaslight timing would work better for me, too.


----------



## Afgan King (Jul 6, 2016)

Ya buddy you'll love it it's solid horticulture 101 and been proven just gotta have the intensity during the 13 hours of light to give u good growth can't do it with low intensity and we both know your led problem is too much intensity lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya buddy you'll love it it's solid horticulture 101 and been proven just gotta have the intensity during the 13 hours of light to give u good growth can't do it with low intensity and we both know your led problem is too much intensity lol


Lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jul 29, 2016)

So getting ready for flip on Saturday gonna run these 16 and see if I have room for a pheno hunt of some other strains


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So getting ready for flip on Saturday gonna run these 16 and see if I have room for a pheno hunt of some other strains


Look at that. Yet another example of the perfectly green canopy that convinced me to try Tupur. Now mine look like that too!


----------



## Afgan King (Jul 29, 2016)

Super green and these babies grew up in 90°+ heat shit at one point they saw 110° still did just fine lmao


----------



## Afgan King (Jul 31, 2016)

So tonight marks 12/12 from the 12/1 light cycle worked great for veg really happy with that botany trick and my electric bill was happy too lol spread everything out this time and we gonna hit every inch with light still messing with temps in the mid 80's right now which I hate but I'll have to get thru the first week or two like this before I can get another ac unless a miracle happens I'm supposed to have a buddy invest and do every room to the fullest seeing him on Wed but hopefully will get started then on the house


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 2, 2016)

So everyone growing fast did some lollipopping and defanning today only got thru half the room cause I was so stoned off of @ttystikk hillbilly hobby I just said f*** it lol everything finally good day time temps 8" from lenses is 78°. Excited should be a decent run idk how these roots are from all that heat but been supplementing to make up for it added in 4 new strains 9 total small plants in 2 gals just to pheno out see which of which I like. All in all pretty productive night some side by sides to show how hard I hit them mid week one.


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 3, 2016)

Temps are great and everyone happy doing a pheno hunt with the lil girls should be fun but love the stretch everyone is starting


----------



## doniawon (Aug 3, 2016)

Jimi chillin in electric ladyland.. nice touch


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 3, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Jimi chillin in electric ladyland.. nice touch


Always man when I first came to Colorado this guy was moving and had all this shit he was packing up and shit he was selling I bought a couch from him and said something about the poster and he told me his brother gave him it a long time ago and since I bought the couch and table he gave me it. It's dope as fuck and figured since I want good vibes in my grow room Jimmy was the perfect man for the job


----------



## doniawon (Aug 3, 2016)

Its awesome


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 4, 2016)

So since I've gotten the 2nd ac in their I'm barely able to keep 1000ppm of co2 but my temps at canopy are at 76°f so I'd rather have the perfect temperature with some supplementing of co2 than high heat high co2 everything looks good for day 5 of flower


----------



## doniawon (Aug 5, 2016)

I thought high heat was a requirement for co2 sup. Thought it needs to to be 82-90 forthe increase n photosynthesis?
Your ac are dual port correct. Wonder where the co2 is goin


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 5, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I thought high heat was a requirement for co2 sup. Thought it needs to to be 82-90 forthe increase n photosynthesis?
> Your ac are dual port correct. Wonder where the co2 is goin


Na they aren't I didn't have the money and really? I know a shit ton of people in the industry, me, my partner like a shit ton of people run at 71° with 1300ppm co2


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 5, 2016)

I swear this plant is different than most I know so many basics that were taught to me that I've seen debunked with this plant. My partner that pulled 2.35 a light ran 61° at night 71° day


----------



## doniawon (Aug 5, 2016)

61-71 is tits


----------



## doniawon (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm behind what strain r u running. N fuck it if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I'm behind what strain r u running. N fuck it if it ain't broke don't fix it.


Right? Helps one focus on fixing what IS broken lol


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 5, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I'm behind what strain r u running. N fuck it if it ain't broke don't fix it.


Got 10 gorilla glue #4 s1(it's as sick as original)
4 pura vida 
1 sonic screwdriver#1 so this is different than last one
1 Kandy Kush and she's a big bitch


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 5, 2016)

Gonna use the sonic screwdriver and Kandy for hash and personal smoke only both are stupid fire


----------



## doniawon (Aug 5, 2016)

Good picks


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh you know that Kandy is gonna have to make it over here one of these days...


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh ya everything in this room can hit 3lbs a light if I do it right first time I'm getting a bunch of heavy hitters in the same grow and really first time in Colorado I've had 10 of the same strain lol


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Oh you know that Kandy is gonna have to make it over here one of these days...


Buddy you can get it when you want the thing is amazing honestly really really sick cut completely purple leaves stems everything at my temps go purple it's so dope


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2016)

There's a fucking monster Cuvee over here you need to see. It's right across from an even bigger Dog Cookies.


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There's a fucking monster Cuvee over here you need to see. It's right across from an even bigger Dog Cookies.


Awesome man I love hearing it your gonna have some purple racks with those two lol I can't wait


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 5, 2016)

So my last two questionable of my seeds were both male both lemon alien and both showed sex today. I'm gonna keep em in a 2nd room cuz these two both are nice build vigorous growth and have a lemon pledge smell from the stem. Gonna keep flowering pick my one and gonna pollinate one branch on a pura vida, gg4, Kandy Kush and Sonic screwdriver. Gonna take them each out one by one and tie a bag over a middle branch with pollen in it shake it real quick and spray down the whole plant.with water to neutralize any pollen that gets free done this method before with only pollinating one branch and got about 20 seeds just wanna chuck some pollen for something new figure these would be some sick crosses


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 6, 2016)

Day 6 looking good spread them out a lil more now and everything looking good


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 6, 2016)

Girls looking sexy got my boys in the pantry with a 120w led just to get me those pollen balls to do some breeding got to meet the legend @RM3 today over at @ttystikk and gonna follow his advice in breeding cause after smoking his strain today all I can say is humbling. Had a whole different type of high I smoke an average of quarter pound week and I smoke a lil Pinner joint between 3 other people and damn. Got a lot of insight into ways of just growing better. Great day over all and the ladies looking lovely as always might have some adjustments this run to add some potency


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Girls looking sexy got my boys in the pantry with a 120w led just to get me those pollen balls to do some breeding got to meet the legend @RM3 today over at @ttystikk and gonna follow his advice in breeding cause after smoking his strain today all I can say is humbling. Had a whole different type of high I smoke an average of quarter pound week and I smoke a lil Pinner joint between 3 other people and damn. Got a lot of insight into ways of just growing better. Great day over all and the ladies looking lovely as always might have some adjustments this run to add some potency
> View attachment 3751439


The best part of our industry is still the people. I had a great time, loved the conversation as always!


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 7, 2016)

100% because everyones background is so different but a lot of us are just good people and the diversity us awesome because everyone has a diff angle on the same plant giving room for so much discussion. We could of kept going for hours no issue me and u already go on tangents add in rm3 and it's an all day thing lol great times


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 7, 2016)

Lights on and everyone happy canopy temps at 76° humidity at 39% and everyone nice and perky and looking good


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 8, 2016)

So fed today spread everyone out more and added hay to the top. This is another experiment small but could help keep a healthier root zone. Environment the same and everyone looking happy


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 10, 2016)

So day after feeding and they reaching for the lights everyone happy I used the water soluble mycos in last night's feed and with the hay on top the tupur should be going crazy right now with microbes. Atleast they sure as hell look like they happy like they enjoyed it lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Girls looking sexy got my boys in the pantry with a 120w led just to get me those pollen balls to do some breeding got to meet the legend @RM3 today over at @ttystikk and gonna follow his advice in breeding cause after smoking his strain today all I can say is humbling. Had a whole different type of high I smoke an average of quarter pound week and I smoke a lil Pinner joint between 3 other people and damn. Got a lot of insight into ways of just growing better. Great day over all and the ladies looking lovely as always might have some adjustments this run to add some potency
> View attachment 3751439


You smoke a quarter pound a week? Good god man, yes you either need to up the quality or just say no lol. Half your spare time must be spent rolling lol.


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 10, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> You smoke a quarter pound a week? Good god man, yes you either need to up the quality or just say no lol. Half your spare time must be spent rolling lol.


Actually my girls time is lmao I buy a box of 30 swisher sweets twice a week lol but ya between us two we go thru it no issue. When we had gg4 and pura vida it was only 2oz a week. I smoke a lot of dabs honestly


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Aug 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Actually my girls time is lmao I buy a box of 30 swisher sweets twice a week lol but ya between us two we go thru it no issue. When we had gg4 and pura vida it was only 2oz a week. I smoke a lot of dabs honestly


I was going to say, a qp a week is insane. Switch to dabs.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 10, 2016)

HydroGrowLover said:


> I was going to say, a qp a week is insane. Switch to dabs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Main reason is because I have diverticulitis and possibly ibd or chrons they aren't sure and the flower is what calms my stomach. Dabs don't do it for some reason but I light up a blunt and stomach stops cramping within first 5-6 hits. Had stopped using cannabis at a time and that's when I was diagnosed. It's why I smoke so many Sativa's even tho I prefer indica smoke. I always have some Jilly bean or sour diesel tho and once ever 4 hours for that


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Main reason is because I have diverticulitis and possibly ibd or chrons they aren't sure and the flower is what calms my stomach. Dabs don't do it for some reason but I light up a blunt and stomach stops cramping within first 5-6 hits. Had stopped using cannabis at a time and that's when I was diagnosed. It's why I smoke so many Sativa's even tho I prefer indica smoke. I always have some Jilly bean or sour diesel tho and once ever 4 hours for that


I wonder if a tincture may be more effective.


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 10, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I wonder if a tincture may be more effective.


Maybe it's one of the very few things I haven't made with cannabis lol here's my project from yesterday lol I slab a lot lol all types of hash every type really it's only way to really get high anymore. put shatter snakes with keif into a selfies blunt lol and my weed is fire I just have immunity almost. here's my last run of cookies too I smoke top grade just have for a long time and a big dabber and cuz of stomach. I can out smoke a lot of people by a mile.￼


----------



## RM3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Girls looking sexy got my boys in the pantry with a 120w led just to get me those pollen balls to do some breeding got to meet the legend @RM3 today over at @ttystikk and gonna follow his advice in breeding cause after smoking his strain today all I can say is humbling. Had a whole different type of high I smoke an average of quarter pound week and I smoke a lil Pinner joint between 3 other people and damn. Got a lot of insight into ways of just growing better. Great day over all and the ladies looking lovely as always might have some adjustments this run to add some potency
> View attachment 3751439


Thank you ! That's a hell of a smoke report my friend and I'm more than happy to show ya how. Come on over to the darkside


----------



## RM3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Main reason is because I have diverticulitis and possibly ibd or chrons they aren't sure and the flower is what calms my stomach. Dabs don't do it for some reason but I light up a blunt and stomach stops cramping within first 5-6 hits. Had stopped using cannabis at a time and that's when I was diagnosed. It's why I smoke so many Sativa's even tho I prefer indica smoke. I always have some Jilly bean or sour diesel tho and once ever 4 hours for that


Need to get ya a cut of my Heidi's Unicorn


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 10, 2016)

That's dope I'm sure you got a lot of quality information from those two guys.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 10, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> You smoke a quarter pound a week? Good god man, yes you either need to up the quality or just say no lol. Half your spare time must be spent rolling lol.


You have no idea, lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 10, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> That's dope I'm sure you got a lot of quality information from those two guys.


We all share a lot, it's how everyone gets better without having to make all their own mistakes, lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 10, 2016)

Just found and read through your thread Afgan, killer job bro,
I be lurkin'


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 10, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Just found and read through your thread Afgan, killer job bro,
> I be lurkin'


Hey glad you found it! You know this guy is the one responsible for convincing me to switch to Tupur, right?


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You have no idea, lol


Your right I don't


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Maybe it's one of the very few things I haven't made with cannabis lol here's my project from yesterday lol I slab a lot lol all types of hash every type really it's only way to really get high anymore. put shatter snakes with keif into a selfies blunt lol and my weed is fire I just have immunity almost. here's my last run of cookies too I smoke top grade just have for a long time and a big dabber and cuz of stomach. I can out smoke a lot of people by a mile.￼ View attachment 3754153


Now that's nice . I smoke extract mostly as well, only thing that really hits me, unless it's brand spankin new strain and that lasts a week then nope lol.


----------



## SoOLED (Aug 10, 2016)

lol, jimmy giving the plants some love.

I gotta ask: why are your ballasts on the ground?


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hey glad you found it! You know this guy is one one responsible for convincing me to switch to Tupur, right?


Off topic but are you still running chilled water to the pots tty?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 10, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> Your right I don't


It's not just you smoking, it's everyone who stops by, maybe you throw them a nug for later at home, etc. Adds up fast!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 10, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> Off topic but are you still running chilled water to the pots tty?


Yes, for the moment. On the theory that chilled water holds more dissolved oxygen than warm.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hey glad you found it! You know this guy is one one responsible for convincing me to switch to Tupur, right?


Yea, I followed over from your thread


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's not just you smoking, it's everyone who stops by, maybe you throw them a nug for later at home, etc. Adds up fast!


 I have to build a bigger shed that's become quite apparent lol.


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 11, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> lol, jimmy giving the plants some love.
> 
> I gotta ask: why are your ballasts on the ground?


Only place to put em idk lmao I gave up on putting them elsewhere it works they don't get that hot like resting on the panda and no issues. @BobBitchen thank you buddy I'm glad you found some useful stuff. And @RM3 I'll gladly take any strains you have to offer after those joints I'm a believer and bow down to greatness lol. This whole cannabis industry is amazing the people you meet from all backgrounds is amazing and what I love about this. The people we help is more important than anything else. That being said here is today everyone happy as fuckkkkkkkkkkkk lol reaching for the sky is say this hay and mycos are having great influence on my plants. I truly believe I'm about to find a balance between organic and synthetic that will take over everything. Give me organic quality with synthetic weight. I love all the positive responses anyone needing help I'm always here to help. Dont be afraid to message or ask questions its why I'm here lol this industry is amazing and im stoned as fuck off this double bubble berry lol


----------



## RM3 (Aug 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Only place to put em idk lmao I gave up on putting them elsewhere it works they don't get that hot like resting on the panda and no issues. @BobBitchen thank you buddy I'm glad you found some useful stuff. And @RM3 I'll gladly take any strains you have to offer after those joints I'm a believer and bow down to greatness lol. This whole cannabis industry is amazing the people you meet from all backgrounds is amazing and what I love about this. The people we help is more important than anything else. That being said here is today everyone happy as fuckkkkkkkkkkkk lol reaching for the sky is say this hay and mycos are having great influence on my plants. I truly believe I'm about to find a balance between organic and synthetic that will take over everything. Give me organic quality with synthetic weight. I love all the positive responses anyone needing help I'm always here to help. Dont be afraid to message or ask questions its why I'm here lol this industry is amazing and im stoned as fuck off this double bubble berry lolView attachment 3754793


Do ya get to Denver often? I got a grower dropin by later this mornin. We'll figure it out

When ya hear us old timers talk about those strains from the 60's & 70's now ya know what we're talkin bout  They say today's weed is not your fathers weed and they are right but have it so backwards lol. You could say my strains are your grandfathers weed 

A lot of folks here think I'm braggin when I say the weed can be so much better and the truth is I'm not. I'm merely tryin to spread the word and it's so much easier to just hand someone a joint and say here, see for yourself


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 11, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Do ya get to Denver often? I got a grower dropin by later this mornin. We'll figure it out
> 
> When ya hear us old timers talk about those strains from the 60's & 70's now ya know what we're talkin bout  They say today's weed is not your fathers weed and they are right but have it so backwards lol. You could say my strains are your grandfathers weed
> 
> A lot of folks here think I'm braggin when I say the weed can be so much better and the truth is I'm not. I'm merely tryin to spread the word and it's so much easier to just hand someone a joint and say here, see for yourself


Oh I agree it can be better we are just barely scratching the surface with this plant. Amazing things to come


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 11, 2016)

So another day and some more.happy plants getting inches taller by the day now everyone pointing up and happy hopefully that extreme heat didn't do enough damage to the roots that they can't recover. They aren't drinking as fast as I'd like them too but hopefully that'll pick up. Normally feed every 3rd day which is today but feels like tomorrow maybe even next day before feeding again.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2016)

Subbed, buddy, lookin' sharp.


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 13, 2016)

Males lights are on during day time so here's my two lemon alien males at day 14 of flower. Stems smells of lemon pledge and I like their structure. Nice balls too


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 14, 2016)

Everyone happy this morning except one. Idk what's going on with her everyone else's leaves are up and happy. Hopefully nbd have a feeling I just expect a lot from girls always wanting them to point up so when one doesn't I notice it big time lol


----------



## SoOLED (Aug 14, 2016)

you don't often see a mature male in a good picture. most get the clippers ASAP,


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 14, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> you don't often see a mature male in a good picture. most get the clippers ASAP,


I know right lol didn't show male till day 8-9 and now stacked up by day 15. I'm doing some breeding projects so my males are just as important and my females


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 15, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> lol, jimmy giving the plants some love.
> 
> I gotta ask: why are your ballasts on the ground?


Um honestly never thought about it they don't get too hot just out them their and kinda left them lol


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 15, 2016)

Here's today's look at the girls everyone happy as always  just another day in the jungle


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Um honestly never thought about it they don't get too hot just out them their and kinda left them lol


At least park them on a cinder block. They can fail, burn and will ignite any flammable surface they're touching. I'm sorry I didn't see that before.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Here's today's look at the girls everyone happy as always  just another day in the jungle
> View attachment 3758546


Ho hum. Boring, monotonous, same damn pretty plants every day...

Geez...

If you want to keep people interested, you're gonna have to create some drama somehow!


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 16, 2016)

This morning before bed all my girls reaching for the sky thinking they like what I'm doing lol I've noticed slight differences since adding the hay. One is not feeding as often instead of every 3rd I'm at every 4th day. Can't wait to look at the roots at the end. That'll decide if I keep doing it


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Ho hum. Boring, monotonous, same damn pretty plants every day...
> 
> Geez...
> 
> If you want to keep people interested, you're gonna have to create some drama somehow!


Lol I tried to with the excessive heat but they didn't seem to care when it got over 100° too much lol now they staying real chilly lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> This morning before bed all my girls reaching for the sky thinking they like what I'm doing lol I've noticed slight differences since adding the hay. One is not feeding as often instead of every 3rd I'm at every 4th day. Can't wait to look at the roots at the end. That'll decide if I keep doing itView attachment 3758705


Looking good in da neighborhood!


----------



## RM3 (Aug 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> This morning before bed all my girls reaching for the sky thinking they like what I'm doing lol I've noticed slight differences since adding the hay. One is not feeding as often instead of every 3rd I'm at every 4th day. Can't wait to look at the roots at the end. That'll decide if I keep doing itView attachment 3758705


Prayin leaves is not a good thing if that is what you're sayin?

Tis Botany 101 my friend

"High temperatures cause increased respiration sometimes above the rate of photosynthesis. This means that the products of photosynthesis are being used more rapidly than they are being produced. *For growth to occur photosynthesis must be greater than respiration.*"

http://www.freebookcentre.net/biolo...nd-Environmental-Effects-on-Plant-Growth.html


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 16, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Prayin leaves is not a good thing if that is what you're sayin?
> 
> Tis Botany 101 my friend
> 
> ...


Not prayin leaves I know what you mean and no they just perfectly formed slightly lifted towards lights but still big green and healthy. My temps now are 75°f rh of 35% at canopy and 1250ppm co2. They are happy plants for sure thanks tho @RM3 why I'm glad your sub'd in lol


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 16, 2016)

I've had praying leaves before and then late in flower. My issue right now is a slight bit of wind burn from all the air movement but that's about it. So posting these to show they are reaching bur not praying. Leaves still nice and flat looking real healthy besides the light wind burn here and there. I get it from keeping so much air movement. Which I'm pretty much fine with honestly.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 16, 2016)

Little bit of heat stress up top it looks like, nothing major, so understand why you're ok with it


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 16, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Little bit of heat stress up top it looks like, nothing major, so understand why you're ok with it


Idk how they could atleast not the new leaves room never gets over 75° anymore. I just chalk it up to previous stress as of now.


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 17, 2016)

Forgot to post last night but all is well. Girls looking happy and perky. Looking like their stretch is finishing up really happy with this run have a real even canopy with even light spread and have a good feeling since I'm running mainly just two strains for cash cropping and they are fat and stacking up nicely lol


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 17, 2016)

So picked up a new bunch of strains some extremely old and almost all from Canada.
Mr. Tusk aka purple drank
Purple urkle
Jillybean
Afghan Kush 
Kushberry 

Really excited for this extremely old Afghan as I'll be reunited with my first love and she is a beauty of a pheno. Purple urkle is huge is black in late flower.
Don't know much of the Jilly but the others are stupid so took guys word on it tho I doubt it'll beat the candy cut I have. And my new favorite is Mr.Tusk purple drank. Supposedly rare and a pheno of kens OG but all I know is its so stupid I couldn't believe it. A truly sick sick cut.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So picked up a new bunch of strains some extremely old and almost all from Canada.
> Mr. Tusk aka purple drank
> Purple urkle
> Jillybean
> ...


I like stupid and sick... lol


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 17, 2016)

Purple drank was a strain designed by kushmans veganics for a movie shit was named Mr tusk but the nickname and more common name is purple drank and let me tell you prob most grapey strain I've ever smelled

https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/mr-tusk


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh and everyone is happy lol


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 18, 2016)

Did some more staking but not all of it pretty lazy lol but everyone happy and looking good


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 21, 2016)

Everyone looking good and happy did my pollinating today and all the girls are now back together but some of these sluts put out lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Everyone looking good and happy did my pollinating today and all the girls are now back together but some of these sluts put out lol View attachment 3762515


Pimpin'!


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 21, 2016)

Pimpin them hoes out. It was a 6 way 2 men 4 women and they all look like they got a good release


ttystikk said:


> Pimpin'!


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 21, 2016)

Finished staking everyone and fed today. Since adding hay I'm feeding on average once a week. About every 5 days now was concerned initially but plants look great and getting great growth so not worried just gonna find out what happens lol


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 21, 2016)

Only day 22 and trichin out hard


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Pretty trichy!


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 22, 2016)

Everyone up and happy just another day in the garden


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 25, 2016)

Another day and nothing new besides some bud growth lol life is good when ur dialed in


----------



## kingzt (Aug 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Another day and nothing new besides some bud growth lol life is good when ur dialed in View attachment 3765885


Hey how do you like the tupur? Any tips you can share. I have been hearing coco produces bad tasting buds, have you heard such things?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 26, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Hey how do you like the tupur? Any tips you can share. I have been hearing coco produces bad tasting buds, have you heard such things?


I've tasted his and I can personally attest to you that it's very, very good in every way.


----------



## kingzt (Aug 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've tasted his and I can personally attest to you that it's very, very good in every way.


That's good to hear for some reason I have been told a lot that it's not as flavorful as other soilless or hydro mediums. I was nervous about not having the terp profiles as what I used to get since I started growing in tupur.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 26, 2016)

kingzt said:


> That's good to hear for some reason I have been told a lot that it's not as flavorful as other soilless or hydro mediums. I was nervous about not having the terp profiles as what I used to get since I started growing in tupur.


If your buds don't taste good, you can't blame the medium lol


----------



## kingzt (Aug 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If your buds don't taste good, you can't blame the medium lol


Just making sure, still learning the ropes with coco. If my whole game was for flavor I wouldn't be growing in a soilless anyways.


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 27, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Just making sure, still learning the ropes with coco. If my whole game was for flavor I wouldn't be growing in a soilless anyways.


Ya tupur throws down fire lol here's just another day of happiness lol 
 
Gg4
Kandy kushPura Vida


----------



## phpatrick (Aug 28, 2016)

Looking good up in here A.K. How much longer till harvest?
BTW, how's the breeding program coming along? 

Thanks

Phpatrick


----------



## kingzt (Aug 28, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya tupur throws down fire lol here's just another day of happiness lol
> View attachment 3767456
> Gg4View attachment 3767458
> Kandy kushView attachment 3767459Pura VidaView attachment 3767460


Looks amazing man!! I love the pura vida! What size pots do you use?


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 28, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Looks amazing man!! I love the pura vida! What size pots do you use?


I use 1 gallons for 18 days of veg the 7 gallons for 18 days of veg then flip. Pots always root bound by end


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 28, 2016)

phpatrick said:


> Looking good up in here A.K. How much longer till harvest?
> BTW, how's the breeding program coming along?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


We got 34 days till harvest once lights come on tonight and breeding going good or I expect still waiting for her to start showing her seeds but normally in the 40days is when I'll start seeing them around. I have all the branches marked for the two males. Gonna be good


----------



## phpatrick (Aug 28, 2016)

34 days. From the looks of those girls looks like it would be sooner... Photos are deceiving though. 
I was under the impression that you had several girls dusted. Maybe I'm just too stoned thinking of another thread...

Phpatrick


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 28, 2016)

phpatrick said:


> 34 days. From the looks of those girls looks like it would be sooner... Photos are deceiving though.
> I was under the impression that you had several girls dusted. Maybe I'm just too stoned thinking of another thread...
> 
> Phpatrick


No I do I have pura vida, Kandy Kush, sonic screwdriver, and gg4 s1 all dusted on a couple branches with two different lemon alien males to breed cousins of each other then breed them together for stability which will give me my true f1's


----------



## kingzt (Aug 28, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> We got 34 days till harvest once lights come on tonight and breeding going good or I expect still waiting for her to start showing her seeds but normally in the 40days is when I'll start seeing them around. I have all the branches marked for the two males. Gonna be good


Wowzer I did 7 gallons my current run and I feel it's too much. I was planning on going down to 5 gallons. How much do you water each time? I have been watering 2 gallons every day in flower with the seven gallons.


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 28, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Wowzer I did 7 gallons my current run and I feel it's too much. I was planning on going down to 5 gallons. How much do you water each time? I have been watering 2 gallons every day in flower with the seven gallons.


I water once every 5 days. I have hay on top which doesn't allow for much evaporation and I trained them in high heat for every other day. When I flipped I bought ac's so guesting the temp change has something to do with it taking so long. Normally feed every 3rd day


----------



## kingzt (Aug 28, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I water once every 5 days. I have hay on top which doesn't allow for much evaporation and I trained them in high heat for every other day. When I flipped I bought ac's so guesting the temp change has something to do with it taking so long. Normally feed every 3rd day


Wow that's pretty awesome! How much water do you use each time?


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 28, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Wow that's pretty awesome! How much water do you use each time?


2 gallons per plant as of now but will prob keep increasing


----------



## phpatrick (Aug 30, 2016)

Afgan King, what would you say is your favorite strain to grow?
I'm really digging your healthy plants. I love the dark green in the foliage. 

Phpatrick


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 30, 2016)

My favorite strain right now is this pura vida. Shit is just flat out amazing  day 34 of 63


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 30, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> My favorite strain right now is this pura vida. Shit is just flat out amazing View attachment 3769676 View attachment 3769677day 34 of 63


Beautiful


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 31, 2016)

Fuck, Im late to this party but ah well, glad I saw it. I dont ever venture over in grow journals unless I happen to catch it on new posts page. Looks good man


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fuck, Im late to this party but ah well, glad I saw it. I dont ever venture over in grow journals unless I happen to catch it on new posts page. Looks good man


You know we're neighbors, right?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You know we're neighbors, right?


Yep


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fuck, Im late to this party but ah well, glad I saw it. I dont ever venture over in grow journals unless I happen to catch it on new posts page. Looks good man


Glad to have ya join on in just getting started lol wait till its all up and running gonna have alot of rooms to post about


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 31, 2016)

Aye I saw that, I like that you are a universal soldier so to speak. Having alot going on is what drives me; I enjoy juggling projects like you are doing with multi rooms. Once I do get rolling again over my direction should be something fun to watch. The 4x8x7'7 tent will be a nice addition to the rooftop


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye I saw that, I like that you are a universal soldier so to speak. Having alot going on is what drives me; I enjoy juggling projects like you are doing with multi rooms. Once I do get rolling again over my direction should be something fun to watch. The 4x8x7'7 tent will be a nice addition to the rooftop


That's dope. Ya by end of year I'll have 4 flower rooms up and running and one large veg with multiple ez cloners. 3 rooms will be specifically for cash cropping once every 3 weeks and the 4th I'm gonna do a strictly rols no till for personal smoke only lol it's gonna make my breeding projects so much easier too being able to run whole rooms started from seeds of the same strain lol it'll be dope


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh ya and this Durango og is ridiculous at day 35


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 31, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Oh ya and this Durango og is ridiculous at day 35 View attachment 3770423


yip that looks good eh


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 1, 2016)

A night time pic to see how much bud there is


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 2, 2016)

Everything getting fat I'm excited as hell because this time thru the whole room it's evenly fat pura vidakandy kushgg4 s1


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

All looking great man.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you sir lol


Vnsmkr said:


> All looking great man.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

Sir, LMAO. Only fkn 42


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sir, LMAO. Only fkn 42


It only gets worse from here. 

Young man.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sir, LMAO. Only fkn 42





ttystikk said:


> It only gets worse from here.
> 
> Young man.


Oh to be 42 again lol


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 3, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Oh to be 42 again lol


Lmfao y'all crack me up


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 3, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lmfao y'all crack me up


Your turn is coming lol


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Your turn is coming lol


Peter pan life over here idk what your talking about lol


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 3, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Peter pan life over here idk what your talking about lol


Ask me about my hangover from last night trying to play Peter Pan, lol


----------



## Odin* (Sep 3, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> no a/c...



What?!


----------



## Odin* (Sep 3, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> we pull 2-3lbs a light...


And some here doubt me when I say this.


----------



## Odin* (Sep 3, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I brought 35 seeds total 6 strains
> Buddha's delight
> Flubber
> Durango OG
> ...



I've been considering the Sour Pez. Post up some pics. Nose?


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 3, 2016)

Odin* said:


> What?!


Used to not have one lol it was at 110° in this room during veg at some points lol


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 3, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I've been considering the Sour Pez. Post up some pics. Nose?


Sour slurpee real sweet


----------



## Odin* (Sep 3, 2016)

@Afgan King Nice. Any bloom pics? Curious to see if it looks like Plata's images.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 3, 2016)

Na none on this phone but pretty much a lot like it lol


----------



## Odin* (Sep 3, 2016)

Damn.

Keep it up, you're killing it, bro.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Oh to be 42 again lol


I think they are all the same once you pass 35. Fuck all mine felt the same since 25.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think they are all the same once you pass 35. Fuck all mine felt the same since 25.


No, they feel like an accomplishment; I survived another year of putting up with you whippersnappers!


----------



## RM3 (Sep 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think they are all the same once you pass 35. Fuck all mine felt the same since 25.


Oh you just wait LMAO


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 3, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Oh you just wait LMAO


Second this!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

Take it as it comes. I wont wait on it


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 4, 2016)

So got a sick new male from a close buddy because I gave my 24k as the final and he has the faceoff og pollen that is from rare darkness due to his close buddy working their lol but ya new male is 24k x face off og 13 days in flower and just starting showing balls. Also picked up the white og, guava chem, and a sick cut of graphic god bud lol now officially at 46 strains that are pheno hunted and/or clone only lol I will cross everything with everything then cross that with everything till I have everything in one plant lol


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 4, 2016)

So room looks huge atleast to me, adding 4 new bulbs tomorrow as ive been growing all these plants on bulbs from April of 2013 lol still pull weight this system slays I'd say I'm over a lb a light right now and halfway thru lol    New additions for what I'm gonna keep 
Durango OG Buddha's delight


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 4, 2016)

Nose on the Durango is that stupid loud og rubber funk and that Buddha's delight wreaks of sour apple bubblegum absolutely terp crazy with that pheno the other 3 phenos as well but those 3 look the same and this Buddha's bigger and smells way more plus really greasey


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 6, 2016)

4 new bulbs in and away we go into our final 3.5 weeks of flowergg4 s1


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

I like that Buddhas Delight thought that Durango OG looks badass as well


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like that Buddhas Delight thought that Durango OG looks badass as well


Ya I'm really excited about those two I love my og's that have that rubber funk and anything that has that sour sweet smell like Buddha's delight is always a plus. And both pure Indica's 8 week strains


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh and the GG4 S1


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya I'm really excited about those two I love my og's that have that rubber funk and anything that has that sour sweet smell like Buddha's delight is always a plus. And both pure Indica's 8 week strains


Hell yeah thats fkn awesome, 8 weeks


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 6, 2016)

Right and both yield decent lol gonna have fun with them and breeding them


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 7, 2016)

Babies looking good starting to swell more new lights definitely way noticeably brighter. Just overall really excited about this run shit looks sick loving life right now


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Babies looking good starting to swell more new lights definitely way noticeably brighter. Just overall really excited about this run shit looks sick loving life right nowView attachment 3774841


Looking good, bro! 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/will-my-nuts-swell-up-some-more.920223/#post-12936452

I know you have valuable insights to add to the discussion. Don't forget your magic 8 ball.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Looking good, bro!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/will-my-nuts-swell-up-some-more.920223/#post-12936452
> 
> I know you have valuable insights to add to the discussion. Don't forget your magic 8 ball.


Because its a great discussion LMFAO


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 8, 2016)

Lil night time pic cuz i like to watch them sleep like a fuckin creep  plus I touch em cuz they extra sticky at night


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lil night time pic cuz i like to watch them sleep like a fuckin creep  plus I touch em cuz they extra sticky at nightView attachment 3776360


Shit they be growing like fuck "at night". I like to watch them at night too


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 8, 2016)

Everything looking good happy with the girls here's the room and some macros of the girls 
Pura vida 
Gg4 
Kandy kush


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 9, 2016)

Another day another happy room the puras got a lil bit of burn from the last feeding just a little tho nothing crazy so not really worried Durango looking nuts. Day 41 of 63   Durango og


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 10, 2016)

Some night time pics
Gg4 @Dr. Who the one u got 
 
Pura Vida


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 10, 2016)

Day 42 of 63 and looking fat 
Pura vida 
Kandy Kush 
Gg4


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 13, 2016)

So turns out my buddy jumped the gun and the 24k x faceoff og is actually a female just threw a pistol out today gonna grow her out and flower her and find out what we got this next run. Here's the girls everyone happy 
Kandy going purple
Gg4 looking sexy
And pura well shes always a sexy girl


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 16, 2016)

So everyone filling out nicely pura vida   kandy kushgg4


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

I want to go swimming in your garden LMAO


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Looking extra sugary


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 16, 2016)

Lmao come on in the weed is just right 


Vnsmkr said:


> I want to go swimming in your garden LMAO


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking extra sugary


Ya this shits getting ridiculous can't believe I have 15 more days after today like I'm officially stoked as fuck these are monsters thru the whole room


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lmao come on in the weed is just right


I'll get my flippers-


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Sep 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya this shits getting ridiculous can't believe I have 15 more days after today like I'm officially stoked as fuck these are monsters thru the whole room


Good stuff bro. Gonna need a fat trimming party lol


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya this shits getting ridiculous can't believe I have 15 more days after today like I'm officially stoked as fuck these are monsters thru the whole room


"Fresh lamps"


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> "Fresh lamps"


The difference is crazy between brightness of the new bulbs and what I was using lol really blown them up


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 17, 2016)

Here's the girls at night
Pura 
Kandy
Here's my keeper Durango og
And Buddha's delight


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Here's the girls at nightView attachment 3783280
> Pura View attachment 3783281
> KandyView attachment 3783282
> Here's my keeper Durango ogView attachment 3783283
> And Buddha's delightView attachment 3783284


Blowing up huh. I need to get away from my place for a couple weeks while my few in flower do that. Watching them everyday like a fucking hawk dont see fast enough changes


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Blowing up huh. I need to get away from my place for a couple weeks while my few in flower do that. Watching them everyday like a fucking hawk dont see fast enough changes


I notice the growth everyday but I get what you mean. I'm just happy I finally got environment dialed in and still don't really all the way lol I know I can do better if I had a full veg with cool temps I'll murder it but these few little bits of organics I used have made the cake factor out this world


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah I see growth everyday too, but being my own plants its never fast enough . Especially when Im OUT of fuckin weed!!!!


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I see growth everyday too, but being my own plants its never fast enough . Especially when Im OUT of fuckin weed!!!!


Lmao I already started smoking some branches that happened to break on their own lol they wanted to get smoked early that glue is fuckin gassssssssssss it's so fuckin greasey


----------



## phpatrick (Sep 17, 2016)

Damn it A.K. you rockin up in here. I would just love to smell that room. How's your other rooms coming along?
Girls are looking SAWEEEET! 

Phpatrick


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 17, 2016)

phpatrick said:


> Damn it A.K. you rockin up in here. I would just love to smell that room. How's your other rooms coming along?
> Girls are looking SAWEEEET!
> 
> Phpatrick


I'm actually getting it all together now for the other room just like this one it'll be 4 or 5 lights as well. And actually doesn't really smell unless you fuck with them. Be there on a feeding day and it'll wreak as I move them all around. Any other time I just open the door and take a gander maybe finger a few lol


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 17, 2016)

Cannabis plants don't smell unless stressed so I really don't have an issue except feed days when I move them all around and they are thirsty other than that they just hang out lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Cannabis plants don't smell unless stressed so I really don't have an issue except feed days when I move them all around and they are thirsty other than that they just hang out lol


Yep spot on, mine dont reek either unless you finger em or shake em


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 18, 2016)

Just a quick update everyone happy day 49 crop is almost here!!!!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Just a quick update everyone happy day 49 crop is almost here!!!!!!!View attachment 3784242


Them fat bitches are looking nice man


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Them fat bitches are looking nice man


Ya man I honestly am crediting alot to the organics I mixed in. My stems are small like I can't believe how small and uptake is slow feed once every 4-5 days but yet everything is fucking massive. The root zone must be going crazy with microbes or something all I know is my roots are thick cuz my stakes are stuck in place lol


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 18, 2016)

Only difference is adding wettable mycos and hay that's it lol


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 18, 2016)

One of the fattest in the room bud wise and her baby dick stalk lmao


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya man I honestly am crediting alot to the organics I mixed in. My stems are small like I can't believe how small and uptake is slow feed once every 4-5 days but yet everything is fucking massive. The root zone must be going crazy with microbes or something all I know is my roots are thick cuz my stakes are stuck in place lol


Due to my short veg times here I usually have stalks about the size of those fat kids pencils, but I have noticed that most are almost full open stalks for transport.


----------



## CallmeTex (Sep 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Only difference is adding wettable mycos and hay that's it lol


Wow, which mycos are you using? I was reading "Teaming with Microbes" last night and read that endomycorrhizal will help transport nitrogen in chemical form. Great grow, mucho nug meat!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> One of the fattest in the room bud wise View attachment 3784247and her baby dick stalk lmao View attachment 3784248


I'm sorry to say this run is a miserable failure- if you're trying to grow thick stalks. 

Everything else looks pretty good, tho. Lol

That's one strong run you got going there!


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 19, 2016)

CallmeTex said:


> Wow, which mycos are you using? I was reading "Teaming with Microbes" last night and read that endomycorrhizal will help transport nitrogen in chemical form. Great grow, mucho nug meat!


Make sure to get a wettable one the other is grains that won't dissolve they go into.the soil during mending or transplants. This is one I use shits dope love it and I noticed a huge difference and company i used to work for used the grains as well 


ttystikk said:


> I'm sorry to say this run is a miserable failure- if you're trying to grow thick stalks.
> 
> Everything else looks pretty good, tho. Lol
> 
> That's one strong run you got going there!


Lol right if I was trying to grow some good dog treats for zoe I'd be upset but I'm more interested in the flowers lol now I'm excited to see what happens with thick stalks and running like this lol running 8 Jilly candy cuts next run and some mothers milk, a cornbread og for breeding and havent decided on other large group of plants probably should always grow this gg4 but I like variety but nothing sells faster than that gg4 but maybe this candy cut will if I.hit her right


----------



## CallmeTex (Sep 19, 2016)

Sweet man, I've got a full bag of the granular right now, I'll have to get the wettable next time. I envy your strain selection Afgan! Nice work


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 19, 2016)

CallmeTex said:


> Sweet man, I've got a full bag of the granular right now, I'll have to get the wettable next time. I envy your strain selection Afgan! Nice work


Oh you guys haven't seen anything yet lol 40+ and counting and about to have other room going as well so shits gonna get real interesting


----------



## Steve Man (Sep 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Oh you guys haven't seen anything yet lol 40+ and counting and about to have other room going as well so shits gonna get real interesting


Im stunned Afgan, this is incredible.
I got a few questions

1. What was the most difficult part of this grow
2. What have you learned from this one
3. what advice would you give to someone thats trying to grow 
in the industry like you are
4. What will you do next time that you didnt do this time to improve


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 19, 2016)

Steve Man said:


> Im stunned Afgan, this is incredible.
> I got a few questions
> 
> 1. What was the most difficult part of this grow
> ...


Well I dont grow the industry anymore but knowing people is everything to be in the industry you must network period only reason I was pulled in was because a buddy who worked there knew what I could do and got me the chance.

Most difficult part of this grow was 22 of my 30 veg days were spent at 105+ weather

This grow I learned benefits of keep your media inoculated because even with those high temps and small stalks this might be my biggest pull for this room and seeing as mycos helps with high heat and nutrient uptake I place alot of my success on that

Next round I will have everything setup to begin with and I've already improved my veg downstairs where it's never above 78. Next room is gonna be sick lol


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 19, 2016)

I swear they get fatter everyday even tho I see them like multiple times a day they keep growing I love it lol nothing like swell time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lmao I already started smoking some branches that happened to break on their own lol they wanted to get smoked early that glue is fuckin gassssssssssss it's so fuckin greasey


HA HA HA I did the same with some Bodhi Buddhas Hand and Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex cross. Pretty tasty alone and mixed together. I always end up tasting while they are finishing ESP out of weed


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I swear they get fatter everyday even tho I see them like multiple times a day they keep growing I love it lol nothing like swell time View attachment 3785002


Oh, that's just Swell.


----------



## phpatrick (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello A.K.,

Speaking of GG4 what kind yield do get off a plant? Been thinking about throwing a few in my mix next grow.
Thanks, 

Phpatrick


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 20, 2016)

phpatrick said:


> Hello A.K.,
> 
> Speaking of GG4 what kind yield do get off a plant? Been thinking about throwing a few in my mix next grow.
> Thanks,
> ...


Gg4 is a monster both my s1 and original can do 3 a light they love nutes will eat as much as you'll give and get huge


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2016)

Cuvee was my morning smoke today. 

Mmmmm mmmmmm stoney! 

I'm suddenly not getting a lot done, either lol


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Cuvee was my morning smoke today.
> 
> Mmmmm mmmmmm stoney!
> 
> I'm suddenly not getting a lot done, either lol


Lmao ya she's fun if u like to be lazy


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lmao ya she's fun if u like to be lazy


I do like to be baked and relaxed but lazy? Not my style.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 20, 2016)

Lol she makes me want to do nothing just kinda Hang out lol


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 20, 2016)

Just got done at buddies house here's the purple drank @akhiymjames @Odin* what y'all think? It smells like straight grape promethazine in sprite it's insane!!!!!! 
Purple urkle


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Just got done at buddies house here's the purple drank @akhiymjames @Odin* what y'all think? It smells like straight grape promethazine in sprite it's insane!!!!!!View attachment 3785733 View attachment 3785737
> Purple urkle View attachment 3785739 View attachment 3785741


 I think, HOLY MOTHERFUCK! Shit dude, that looks like some fukn fire!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Just got done at buddies house here's the purple drank @akhiymjames @Odin* what y'all think? It smells like straight grape promethazine in sprite it's insane!!!!!!View attachment 3785733 View attachment 3785737
> Purple urkle View attachment 3785739 View attachment 3785741


@Dr.D81 looks almost as purple at your Triple Purple Doja.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 20, 2016)

@Dr. Who what you think? Lol 


Vnsmkr said:


> I think, HOLY MOTHERFUCK! Shit dude, that looks like some fukn fire!!


I know fuckin stupid both are


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Just got done at buddies house here's the purple drank @akhiymjames @Odin* what y'all think? It smells like straight grape promethazine in sprite it's insane!!!!!!View attachment 3785733 View attachment 3785737
> Purple urkle View attachment 3785739 View attachment 3785741


Looks flame bro I love fire purple. I bet those terps are crazy loventhe grapey flavor. Would love to hit her with some Grapestomper OG


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Would love to hit her with some Grapestomper OG


oh what, that would be killer I think!!


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks flame bro I love fire purple. I bet those terps are crazy loventhe grapey flavor. Would love to hit her with some Grapestomper OG


Shits unlike anything I've ever seen and I've smoke grape stomper og, grape ape and a shit ton of grape strains this is grape sprite specifically sprite


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 20, 2016)

And I told you mixing it with the lemon alien first for my strain called hi-tech lol just wait lemon and grape terps combined


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shits unlike anything I've ever seen and I've smoke grape stomper og, grape ape and a shit ton of grape strains this is grape sprite specifically sprite


Now I know why they named it that lmao. This brings back memories of me working in India where you could acquire that purple drink right out of the pharmacy window. I cant find this picture I wanted to post but it is my mate who worked with me eating a cake we bought from a local bakery with couple bottles of drink and sprites in front of him. Too funny. Young and dumb we were.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

Leaning in India, drinking bhang, eating hash, & had some plants growing on the staffhouse roof. Pretty good time actually lmao


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Now I know why they named it that lmao. This brings back memories of me working in India where you could acquire that purple drink right out of the pharmacy window. I cant find this picture I wanted to post but it is my mate who worked with me eating a cake we bought from a local bakery with couple bottles of drink and sprites in front of him. Too funny. Young and dumb we were.


Lmao ya I used to drink some lean but it's still heroin no matter how u look at it. I was young and dumb but have a bunch of friends who do it so a strain called hi-tech I think will take off


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 20, 2016)

And if I can make this pheno take off with some sizable colas it'll be the biggest money make anyone's seen


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lmao ya I used to drink some lean but it's still heroin no matter how u look at it. I was young and dumb but have a bunch of friends who do it so a strain called hi-tech I think will take off


Yeah thats the only time I drank it as well. I was into the pills for a minute back then. More than 10 years back now, different chapter


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah thats the only time I drank it as well. I was into the pills for a minute back then. More than 10 years back now, different chapter


Never big in pills but I was prescribed and I did flood the streets but I had karma hit me with two addicted cousins I never sold too but both ended up on heroin and gave up anything but weed and drink every now and then and even then don't get drunk just drink lightly


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 20, 2016)

Im still young bout to be 28 in December but I've seen and done more than most in lifetime. Nearly lost my life multiple times been stabbed, shot at, in high speed pursuits and running from dogs. Had friends die in my arms and done my fair share of dirt. I've learned to always be grateful and pay it forward Ill give any body asking money and take care of everyone I can cause I know this could end any time. That's why I always pay it forward in hopes they'll realize I'm not hurting anyone nor do I want to. I'm a big guy been in a lot of fights but won't fight anymore. Crazy what happens when you find the right medicine to fit all your needs. Never felt so sane and i smoke a qp a week + plenty of dabs as I make hash a lot. But now I'm happy and want nothing more than to see others do good. Funny how this plant can change your view on life. I always smoked but now that's it's a true medication and only thing I really do I'm the most level headed person ever lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Im still young bout to be 28 in December but I've seen and done more than most in lifetime. Nearly lost my life multiple times been stabbed, shot at, in high speed pursuits and running from dogs. Had friends die in my arms and done my fair share of dirt. I've learned to always be grateful and pay it forward Ill give any body asking money and take care of everyone I can cause I know this could end any time. That's why I always pay it forward in hopes they'll realize I'm not hurting anyone nor do I want to. I'm a big guy been in a lot of fights but won't fight anymore. Crazy what happens when you find the right medicine to fit all your needs. Never felt so sane and i smoke a qp a week + plenty of dabs as I make hash a lot. But now I'm happy and want nothing more than to see others do good. Funny how this plant can change your view on life. I always smoked but now that's it's a true medication and only thing I really do I'm the most level headed person ever lol


Absolutely, same here and I agree 150% with your assessment. Im a few years ahead of you age wise, but Ive always said age is only a number. Ive always felt I was much older than my age and always hung with people older than me, and even get along with much younger, I dont discriminate


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Absolutely, same here and I agree 150% with your assessment. Im a few years ahead of you age wise, but Ive always said age is only a number. Ive always felt I was much older than my age and always hung with people older than me, and even get along with much younger, I dont discriminate


Agree 100%


----------



## Dr. Who (Sep 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> @Dr. Who what you think? Lol
> 
> I know fuckin stupid both are


The "purple drank" kinda reminds me of Black Cherry Super Skunk in looks.

The Urkle looks classic bitchin! @Cobnobuler = Looks like that Sannie's strain you ran too!

Hmm, those might be an interesting cross! "Drank'in Urkle"

NICE!


----------



## Cobnobuler (Sep 21, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> ! @Cobnobuler = Looks like that Sannie's strain you ran too


Yeah man, interesting thing is, even the leaf structure is very similar.
Nice stuff !!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I swear they get fatter everyday even tho I see them like multiple times a day they keep growing I love it lol nothing like swell time View attachment 3785002


Was just admiring the picture when I took a double look and seen that huge mountain of a head cola there mid field. Kudos man!


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 21, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> The "purple drank" kinda reminds me of Black Cherry Super Skunk in looks.
> 
> The Urkle looks classic bitchin! @Cobnobuler = Looks like that Sannie's strain you ran too!
> 
> ...


Ya lol im gonna get to see what some strains do this time gonna run purple drank, purple urkle, 8 Jilly candy cut, kinda wanna hit this Afghan too with some pollen shits sick my partners and gonna hit this Canadian cut Jilly which is way different than any other I haven't seen finished product but it's fire and would stabilize easy with 2 Jilly and 2 lemon alien make true cousins then my f1's. Idk I got so much fire shit lol it's kinda crazy gonna run that golden eye too the 24k x faceoff my buddy created and gave to me


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 21, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Was just admiring the picture when I took a double look and seen that huge mountain of a head cola there mid field. Kudos man!


Ya that pura got s big ole donkey dick flopping over in the middle hoping to get her to fill in here's today 


Cobnobuler said:


> Yeah man, interesting thing is, even the leaf structure is very similar.
> Nice stuff !!


Ya it's the grape pheno of Ken's og shits absolutely ridiculous


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya that pura got s big ole donkey dick flopping over in the middle hoping to get her to fill in here's today View attachment 3786676
> 
> Ya it's the grape pheno of Ken's og shits absolutely ridiculous


Fire all over in there. Somebody call 911!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2016)

BigBisker said:


> im doing a 8 plant grow with 15 of these :


I note that you seem to favor the Growking brand in most of your post's - if you'd like to advertise for them please follow protocol and hit the "advertise" button at the top of the page.

Thank you.
GWN


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 22, 2016)

Some close ups 
Pura 
Gg4


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 22, 2016)

Kandy Kush


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

Beautiful flowers, wish I wasnt in such a fucking negative mood, probably have more to say, sorry


----------



## purplehays1 (Sep 22, 2016)

what day u on bud? stuff looks like its getting close


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 22, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> what day u on bud? stuff looks like its getting close


Day 53 today


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Beautiful flowers, wish I wasnt in such a fucking negative mood, probably have more to say, sorry


Nbd buddy here's the next round for me and my partner


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 23, 2016)

Kandy Kush
Pura vida 
Gg4
Durango og


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Those trays are inspiring mate. Oh the flowers definitely are, but ya know that already . Trying to get motivated over here, but some days are more difficult than others


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Nbd buddy here's the next round for me and my partner View attachment 3787510


Nice tray of babies ya got there!


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those trays are inspiring mate. Oh the flowers definitely are, but ya know that already . Trying to get motivated over here, but some days are more difficult than others


I feel ya trying to motivate myself to go give them some food but my back is killing me and I don't feel like doing shit. That tray is just more proof to my point of consistency. And in my book consistency is #1


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I feel ya trying to motivate myself to go give them some food but my back is killing me and I don't feel like doing shit. That tray is just more proof to my point of consistency. And in my book consistency is #1


Aye, without it, your process isn't under control. Once you've achieved consistent results you can start tweaking things to make improvements.

My process is only now showing signs of being under any semblance of control. One big factor was the substrate.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Aye, without it, your process isn't under control. Once you've achieved consistent results you can start tweaking things to make improvements.
> 
> My process is only now showing signs of being under any semblance of control. One big factor was the substrate.


That royal gold magic lol shits amazing


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> That royal gold magic lol shits amazing


Fuckin A, bro- no lie. I've run coco in the past and was underwhelmed to say the least. This stuff solves all the problems of coco without creating new ones... except maybe what to do with all those stacks of cash, lol 

Pretty nifty, that!


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Fuckin A, bro- no lie. I've run coco in the past and was underwhelmed to say the least. This stuff solves all the problems of coco without creating new ones... except maybe what to do with all those stacks of cash, lol
> 
> Pretty nifty, that!


Lol gotta be like Pablo and bury em


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lol gotta be like Pablo and bury em


just make sure you remember where


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lol gotta be like Pablo and bury em


I'm not a squirrel, lol



Vnsmkr said:


> just make sure you remember where


Awwwww shit, my ganja is waaaaaaay too strong for that!


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> just make sure you remember where


Gps is your best friend got mountains all over I got some spots if I need em I go out in the mountains hiking and fishing like 3-4 times a week


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Gps is your best friend got mountains all over I got some spots if I need em I go out in the mountains hiking and fishing like 3-4 times a week


Shhhhhhh, bro don't be spillin' da beans yo! 

Why do you think they call it 'Cache la Poudre' River? LMAO!


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 23, 2016)

Because it's a college town "Catch the Pooter"


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Because it's a college town "Catch the Pooter"


Is this a reference to college girls and butt stuff?

Please say yes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Is this a reference to college girls and butt stuff?
> 
> Please say yes.


Pooter = Poontang


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Pooter = Poontang


There IS a Gawd!


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 24, 2016)

Mr tusk purple drank


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 24, 2016)

So everyone happy last week ph water from here on out. Starve these bitches make em express some extra colors with layer of ice on the hay to make them think it's first frost and continue it every or every other day till crop during last week so after first time only notice kinda what looks like highlights and I think they honestly look greasier right now than before I wreak of gas from all that glue just gwtring some pics and I barely touched anything lol


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2016)

Show off, lol

Looking dank, bro!


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 24, 2016)

Its looking like your gonna get a good yield. Nice work!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 25, 2016)

Comin for that vida biff


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Comin for that vida biff


Lol I'm getting ready to get back my stars and compete just wait. And she is a beauty huh love it like a marshmallow gas


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 26, 2016)

Just finished right before lights out another round of ice on top of all the pots probably around 2lbs of ice a piece added more this time as I didn't notice too much of a color change but did notice some highlight and low light streaks that kinda accent the buds and I like it so gonna go for broke since we only got till Saturday


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 26, 2016)

So ya trying the fade to black here's a pic of top of pot even single layer of ice across whole topping of hay. Trying to get even spread first time didn't do two scoops just one and 1 20lb bag did the 16 big ones and 5 3gal pots as well this time 40lbs of ice to do it


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So ya trying the fade to black here's a pic of top of pot even single layer of ice across whole topping of hay. Trying to get even spread first time didn't do two scoops just one and 1 20lb bag did the 16 big ones and 5 3gal pots as well this time 40lbs of ice to do itView attachment 3790361


Pick one and try @RM3's trick of pouring boiling water into the pot. He'll be happy to help with any details, like how much to use, how long before chop to do it, etc. Lots of his friends swear by the approach. I wouldn't suggest trying it if I didn't think the technique had merit.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Pick one and try @RM3's trick of pouring boiling water into the pot. He'll be happy to help with any details, like how much to use, how long before chop to do it, etc. Lots of his friends swear by the approach. I wouldn't suggest trying it if I didn't think the technique had merit.


I would do it if it was gonna be a hassle really I have 7 gallon pots that normally take 3 gallons at a time and idk if my biggest pot would even hold 2. And that'd still be I believe done on Wed since I crop on Sat but if I'm.wrong let me know rm3 I'm down to try it


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 26, 2016)

@RM3 just tagging you in here, I want to listen and learn, myself.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> @RM3 just tagging you in here, I want to listen and learn, myself.


not much to learn, just water em with boiling water, once is all it takes. A 7 gal pot prolly gonna take 3 or 4 gal to get er done


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> not much to learn, just water em with boiling water, once is all it takes. A 7 gal pot prolly gonna take 3 or 4 gal to get er done


Any problems with melting PVC buckets?


----------



## RM3 (Sep 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Any problems with melting PVC buckets?


I've never had a problem, nursery pots and homer buckets ?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I've never had a problem, nursery pots and homer buckets ?


I'm in Homer buckets.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Sep 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Nice tray of babies ya got there!


Hey Afghan bro - are those babies in soil and perlite or your coco and perlite mix? Killer thread.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 27, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> Hey Afghan bro - are those babies in soil and perlite or your coco and perlite mix? Killer thread.


That's Tupur Royal Gold. I know because he turned me on to it, too.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Sep 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's Tupur Royal Gold. I know because he turned me on to it, too.


Thanks. I assume you like it. I see from there web site that Way to Grow, Grow Warehouse and a few others sell it. I got to check it out. My homies really want ebb and flow and RDWC. I need to tell them if they want to be a "playa" or king like Afghan King then they need to go Turpur.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 27, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> Thanks. I assume you like it. I see from there web site that Way to Grow, Grow Warehouse and a few others sell it. I got to check it out. My homies really want ebb and flow and RDWC. I need to tell them if they want to be a "playa" or king like Afghan King then they need to go Turpur.


I came FROM ebb n flood and RDWC, because I wasn't getting the consistency I needed. Tupur solved that problem and many more.

I give not even one fuck about looking cool, only about growing plants better.


----------



## Odin* (Sep 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Comin for that vida biff



"McFly!"



Healthy plants, bro.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 30, 2016)

Wow I've been stoned and guess I missed some notifications lol got it all done and down from a couple last night and all day today. Fat buds that are just stupidly dense and caked out


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 30, 2016)

I like the make shift drying racks! Cheers man on a bumper harvest.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 30, 2016)

I got the official tour just before this crop came down and DAMN... 

Rock hard nugs, frosty asf, really intense smells, nice work, brother!


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks buddy!!!!! 


ttystikk said:


> I got the official tour just before this crop came down and DAMN...
> 
> Rock hard nugs, frosty asf, really intense smells, nice work, brother!


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 30, 2016)

How the fuck does ttystikk get all these special invites.........Dude gets to smoke all this bomb weed from all these gardens all over the country...........


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

those gardens happen to be in the same city, not all over the country


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 30, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> How the fuck does ttystikk get all these special invites.........Dude gets to smoke all this bomb weed from all these gardens all over the country...........


He's right around the corner from me was over there two days ago and he was here yesterday. We all live in the mecca for weed good ole Colorado lol it has its perks


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 30, 2016)

Looking good bro @Afgan King. 

You could always just leave a leafy nug on the plant and attempt the boil. Thats actually what i did, infact it only took a gallon for the whole 7 gallon pot. 3-4 days later i was getting a fade, 4 days after that the nug smoked like it has already been jarred for a week right off the plant.

I only really do it when i need quick smoke though and it works as long as you dont dry it to a crisp before jarring it up lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> those gardens happen to be in the same city, not all over the country


To be fair, people stop by from all over and smoke me out.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah, but you arent travelling all over the country is all I was saying . When you run in certain circles, which happen to be heavy in one city, thats where you hang


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 30, 2016)

Pretty much lol


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah, but you arent travelling all over the country is all I was saying . When you run in certain circles, which happen to be heavy in one city, thats where you hang


I am fortunate indeed, and I am reminded of it daily by my friends.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 30, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Looking good bro @Afgan King.
> 
> You could always just leave a leafy nug on the plant and attempt the boil. Thats actually what i did, infact it only took a gallon for the whole 7 gallon pot. 3-4 days later i was getting a fade, 4 days after that the nug smoked like it has already been jarred for a week right off the plant.
> 
> I only really do it when i need quick smoke though and it works as long as you dont dry it to a crisp before jarring it up lol.


Everything is down but if it's really only a gallon I'll do it next round for sure with the cornbread and Jilly bean


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 30, 2016)

Kandy Kush


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

That looks badass! I was envious just for a split second, but I am ok atm even without flowers. Hash travelling friend dropped off a small piece of cream this morning grown at 2600m in Nepal. I am smoothly blasted


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 30, 2016)

Pura vida


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice, did u hand trim all that? and what was the yield?


----------



## phpatrick (Oct 1, 2016)

Beautiful harvest A.K.!
Man, I'd love to just stroll through you & ttystikk ' s garden in full flower. I'm really interested in ttystikk ' s vertical setups.
Big big fan of A. K.'s beautiful dark green plants. I've mainly been an outdoor grower all my life. Always had a thing for the dark green leather leaf plants.


Phpatrick


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 1, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> Nice, did u hand trim all that? and what was the yield?


Will find out probably this upcoming Thurs or Fri I'll post weights but it looked pretty good


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 1, 2016)

And ya always hand trim


----------



## Odin* (Oct 4, 2016)

I need to roll out to CO, bring some shrubs and party favors along with me.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 4, 2016)

Come on out everything weighed out I hit 1.87 a light. It's all right almost 7 and a half and it's ridiculous. Can't wait for next run got it all lined up and no heat issues nothing and gonna be getting some real nice cold weather soon here it's in 60's now


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I need to roll out to CO, bring some shrubs and party favors along with me.


Shrubs to Colorado?!

Isn't that like coals to Newcastle?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Come on out everything weighed out I hit 1.87 a light. It's all right almost 7 and a half and it's ridiculous. Can't wait for next run got it all lined up and no heat issues nothing and gonna be getting some real nice cold weather soon here it's in 60's now


= .85gpw, not too shabby for sealed hood SE HPS.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> = .85gpw, not too shabby for sealed hood SE HPS.


And not sealed room and only pushing 12-1300 I know some who swear by 1500 lol and also with a 110° veg


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 5, 2016)

Got a couple days till I transplant so no pics now just cleaning up getting ready for next run but got some pics of the collection of glass and my newest piece a custom Cameron Anderson ufo rig


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 5, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Got a couple days till I transplant so no pics now just cleaning up getting ready for next run but got some pics of the collection of glass and my newest piece a custom Cameron Anderson ufo rigView attachment 3797974 View attachment 3797975 View attachment 3797976 View attachment 3797978 View attachment 3797981


Nice dope smoking apparatus


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice hands........ I mean pipes, I mean...... Dudes I'm so close to coming out. How do i tell the wife?


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 5, 2016)

Cool shit!*subbed


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Nice hands........ I mean pipes, I mean...... Dudes I'm so close to coming out. How do i tell the wife?


Thanks I moisturize naturally with spit and semen does wonders lol


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 5, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Nice hands........ I mean pipes, I mean...... Dudes I'm so close to coming out. How do i tell the wife?


And don't tell her you get too many tax benefits just keep it on the side 


Walterwhiter said:


> Cool shit!*subbed


Thank you sir


hockeybry2 said:


> Nice dope smoking apparatus


Thanks got her from a buddy he was in a bind and is a collector made an offer on an expensive as heady piece that I couldn't refuse


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2016)

Nice collection Afgan. I *had* a helluva glass collection when I moved here then the solid floors starting fucking them up for me, until there are none. That carpet back Stateside was forgiving, the floor here, not so much


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice collection Afgan. I *had* a helluva glass collection when I moved here then the solid floors starting fucking them up for me, until there are none. That carpet back Stateside was forgiving, the floor here, not so much


Job security for glass makers.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Job security for glass makers.


Right I have what's an old China cabinet I keep them in thankfully having wood floors and strong heady pieces they don't break often. 


Vnsmkr said:


> Nice collection Afgan. I *had* a helluva glass collection when I moved here then the solid floors starting fucking them up for me, until there are none. That carpet back Stateside was forgiving, the floor here, not so much


And that ufo well I'll never let her fall shits sick has a detachable base as well


----------



## Odin* (Oct 6, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Come on out


Should have time in early December. 

Nice glass. 

I'll bring my Ottoman Warlord hashish pipe. 500-600 years old. It isn't a "fancy" mantelpiece, it was taken on the road for "campaigns". The material and the amount of time it took to make, it is one of a kind (never found/seen another like it). This was made for someone of great importance (a serious badass). Smoking out of it is pretty surreal. Also have a 2,000 year old Viking Warriors ring to wear while smoking the hashish pipe. I've got a battle worn Yataghan from around the same time period (of the hashish pipe). It all makes for an interesting session.



ttystikk said:


> Shrubs to Colorado?!
> 
> Isn't that like coals to Newcastle?



By "shrubs" I meant "live vegetation" and by "party favors" I meant "party favors".


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Should have time in early December.
> 
> Nice glass.
> 
> ...


How fucking awesome Odin. Love to have a session with all that history.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> How fucking awesome Odin. Love to have a session with all that history.


That's baller as fuck right?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> That's baller as fuck right?


Shit yeah


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2016)

I thought I was cool with my West African bongs.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I thought I was cool with my West African bongs.


What is that?^


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2016)

Shit like below, some more intricate than others. No camera presently to snap pics


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit like below, some more intricate than others. No camera presently to snap pics


Is that somekind of gourd rig? Looks like something you smoke opium out of


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2016)

Think they are made of gourd and bone. Definitely for grass smoking. Picked them up in Angola and Equatorial Guinea


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Think they are made of gourd and bone. Definitely for grass smoking. Picked them up in Angola and Equatorial Guinea


Cool shit


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 6, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Should have time in early December.
> 
> Nice glass.
> 
> ...


Ya I'm down you bring old school I got some new school for ya buddy


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit like below, some more intricate than others. No camera presently to snap pics


That's dope love some tribal shit lol


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 6, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> That's dope love some tribal shit lol


Idk would it really be OK to smoke anything but some ancient landrace strain?


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 6, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Idk would it really be OK to smoke anything but some ancient landrace strain?


You mean like oh Afghan Kush? One I happen to have the sickest cut I've ever seen of lol


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 6, 2016)

I know there's some real old ones tho but agree gotta be something special maybe some peyote first to make things REAL tribal and spiritual


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 6, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> You mean like oh Afghan Kush? One I happen to have the sickest cut I've ever seen of lol


Hell ya I have an African buzz seed freebie I got. Have you ever seen those greenhouse guys on there strain hunter deal? It's main focus is land races cool shit


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 6, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Hell ya I have an African buzz seed freebie I got. Have you ever seen those greenhouse guys on there strain hunter deal? It's main focus is land races cool shit


Ya it's dope there's some ancient strains I think my oldest is the bubba kush, the Afghan and my og kush all 25+ years old from clone


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 6, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya it's dope there's some ancient strains I think my oldest is the bubba kush, the Afghan and my og kush all 25+ years old from clone


Man I need to take a trip to Colorado and grab me some clones. A business trip  I'll right it off lol


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 6, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> You mean like oh Afghan Kush? One I happen to have the sickest cut I've ever seen of lol


Man thats one gene I've seen so many bad fucking ass phenos out of! 

I have a cut that i strictly run for personal insomnia meds lol mine is low yielding but melts the face numbs the body, can't live without it if i want to keep my sleep.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 6, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Idk would it really be OK to smoke anything but some ancient landrace strain?


Lol tell that to rm3, I've heard his stuff can twist you sideways with one hit. Though I'd like to personally experience for myself being a heavy long time medicater lol


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 6, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Lol tell that to rm3


Totally Wana nature trip it's been years...shooms and the wooded night...awesome shit...


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 7, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Lol tell that to rm3, I've heard his stuff can twist you sideways with one hit. Though I'd like to personally experience for myself being a heavy long time medicater lol


It'll get ya twisted I smoke a qp a week of top notch his was different high I burned Skywalker og before I got there and was kinda high then smoked a lil Pinner joint with him and could feel it creep up my head real nice high


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Idk would it really be OK to smoke anything but some ancient landrace strain?


Shit I was burning purps in 1 of mine back in the early 2000's. Spiritual as fuck if you ask me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Hell ya I have an African buzz seed freebie I got. Have you ever seen those greenhouse guys on there strain hunter deal? It's main focus is land races cool shit


real seed company & world of seeds are both good landrace seed companies....ghs blows, been there done that


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 7, 2016)

That's insane dude


Vnsmkr said:


> real seed company & world of seeds are both good landrace seed companies....ghs blows, been there done that


Yup work of seed's o might breed it since it's 5050 either way. Kush cross or Thai sativa?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2016)

Personally I would go with one of these: https://therealseedcompany.com/products.php?region=Southeast+Asia


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Personally I would go with one of these: https://therealseedcompany.com/products.php?region=Southeast+Asia


My outdoor environment is perfect for.growing these tropical type sativas shame I have be underground....kinda $$$


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2016)

This one right here would be badass 
https://therealseedcompany.com/products.php?product_id=35


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> My outdoor environment is perfect for.growing these tropical type sativas shame I have be underground....kinda $$$


Yeah its a shame anywhere in the world causes someone growing an herb to be underground. Crazy fkn world we live in


----------



## Odin* (Oct 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> How fucking awesome Odin. Love to have a session with all that history.


You're more than welcome to it. I'm serious about visiting CO with some goods. We'll all have to figure out a time that suits so that I can bring the appropriate number of shrubs and party goods.

The pipe has only been used once while in my possesion. My youngest brother, buddy of mine since middle school, and a really close mutual friend of ours all had "M4" during a trim session. We had more of the "M's" after, but M4 had us so baked we don't recall which.

My bro in law, his brother, and myself nearly completed "Round 2", but circumstances (family outing at my house) forced them to utilize "pens".



Walterwhiter said:


> That's baller as fuck right?


I collect antiquities, spotted this as a new listing and had to have it. More than likely, the last time someone partook with this pipe, it was a bad ass Ottoman Warlord just before riding into battle. Something to contemplate while attempting to translate "life".


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2016)

Odin* said:


> You're more than welcome to it. I'm serious about visiting CO with some goods. We'll all have to figure out a time that suits so that I can bring the appropriate number of shrubs and party goods.
> 
> The pipe has only been used once while in my possesion. My youngest brother, buddy of mine since middle school, and a really close mutual friend of ours all had "M4" during a trim session. We had more of the "M's" after, but M4 had us so baked we don't recall which.
> 
> ...


I'll have to make sure Im over there from Vietnam around same time . Out of curiousity what was it listed under (hashish pipe)?


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 7, 2016)

Just dropped 10 la1 x Kandy Kush, 10 la2 x Kandy Kush, 10 la1 x gg4 and 10 la2 x gg4 lol already starting em gonna run thru and throw them in this next run in open space who knows just excited


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 7, 2016)

Poppin some serious beanage


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Poppin some serious beanage


Gotta pop em to find my new babies lol I got a feeling there's some serious fire between these strains I have. I'm excited I've had them in jars since the other day. I know it's early to pop right after crop and i hear a lot say to wait but I've always had decent luck using silica packets in with em for a lil to harden off. Idk we'll find out soon if it worked again lol


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Oct 7, 2016)

I hope the op doesn't mind a pic or two.. just excited about this strain i ran and just cropped out..  has to be 1 of the top A+ strains I've ran in a good looooong while hands down.. Super tight rock hard buds, loaded in trichomes, smells of skunk berries. Has excellent bag appeal. 2 hits max and your feeling her creep up on ya, anymore and your absolutely fried for atleast 4 to 6 hrs easy.. freshly cut Aliens All Jacked Up




almost a week dried




Peace & chicken grease


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 7, 2016)

Nice looks good and idk man I smoke a lot of weed I'll hit 2-3 dabs back to back while smoking a 1.5g blunt that has hash in it as well


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Oct 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Nice looks good and idk man I smoke a lot of weed I'll hit 2-3 dabs back to back while smoking a 1.5g blunt that has hash in it as well


Thnx.. I hear that.. Oh yeah me 2 bro.. that's why I like this strain so much.. ive smoked for a long, long time, and it honestly takes allot to get me fried. But this 1 right here does it no problem. Would actually like to have her tested just ro see what the #s are sitting at. Cause like you said it takes allot to feel a good buzz, same with me. Wish I would scored more of her when I purchased... ended up taking a few cuts so hopefully I can work on one of the babies and get her to spit out some feminized pollen and backcross her.. damn sure hope it works out cause it's hard to tell when they'll restock this bad biatch.. lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Gotta pop em to find my new babies lol I got a feeling there's some serious fire between these strains I have. I'm excited I've had them in jars since the other day. I know it's early to pop right after crop and i hear a lot say to wait but I've always had decent luck using silica packets in with em for a lil to harden off. Idk we'll find out soon if it worked again lol


I hear that. I'm hunting for my season keepers right now. I wanna pop more tho lol. Just gonna take the top 2 ladies from the current ihg run


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 8, 2016)

So technique working well it seems after 24 hrs 18 of 20 gg4 x la crosses have popped but none of tbe kandy kush crosses have yet. We'll see tomorrow everyone is in a rapid rooter labeled ready to go


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 8, 2016)

Ya method works bunch of the Kandy Kush crosses popped today lol


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 8, 2016)

And by 39hours every seed has popped


----------



## Odin* (Oct 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Just got done at buddies house here's the purple drank @akhiymjames @Odin* what y'all think? It smells like straight grape promethazine in sprite it's insane!!!!!!View attachment 3785733 View attachment 3785737
> Purple urkle View attachment 3785739 View attachment 3785741



Just noticed this, looks like some serious fire, sounds "delicious". Very nice. 

Was perusing the Durango pics, think I recall one that looks identical to one of two phenos I've got going. The pic I have in mind might be in "La Plata" or "Clone Only".


----------



## Yesdog (Oct 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Just dropped 10 la1 x Kandy Kush, 10 la2 x Kandy Kush, 10 la1 x gg4 and 10 la2 x gg4 lol already starting em gonna run thru and throw them in this next run in open space who knows just excited View attachment 3799004


killer beanage


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 10, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Just noticed this, looks like some serious fire, sounds "delicious". Very nice.
> 
> Was perusing the Durango pics, think I recall one that looks identical to one of two phenos I've got going. The pic I have in mind might be in "La Plata" or "Clone Only".


Oh ya buddy purple drank is serious


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 11, 2016)

Just wanted to post a pic of the Afghan Kush cuz god damn she's a special girl


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Just wanted to post a pic of the Afghan Kush cuz god damn she's a special girlView attachment 3801910


Holy shit that bitch is covered. Yeah Im jealous!!


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Holy shit that bitch is covered. Yeah Im jealous!!


Shes a bad bitch. Just picked up two from seed tangie x gsc and 2 from seed gsc x gg4 lol and the lineup continues to grow and the search continues for the next gg4 or og or og kush lol let's see what I can do as far as I can tell the gsc is dominant in both the gg4 crosses more tangie in the other cross


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 15, 2016)

Got some new ovens lol and transplants tomorrow for next round


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Got some new ovens lol and transplants tomorrow for next round View attachment 3805978View attachment 3805980


 they sure are nice


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 21, 2016)

So next run is in and going everyone happy and getting ready for a good run. We got
8 Jilly bean candy cut
8 cornbread OG #4
1 purple urkle
1 purple drank
1 Jilly bean Canadian cut
1 grape god bud 
Also gonna add in some 1 gallons I believe to do some pheno hunting of all the new crosses lol this is gonna be a fun run all the while the room opposite this one is going to be finished soon and ready to run.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 21, 2016)

Forgot to post it anyone looking to be a tester please email [email protected] thanks!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Forgot to post it anyone looking to be a tester please email [email protected] thanks!


Just sent an email to be a tester


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 21, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Just sent an email to be a tester


Dope sounds good!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2016)

I TEST and TASTE his genetics... but he knows I'm a clone snob lol

The truth is that I'm a poor defenseless seed's worst nightmare lol- I can't pop beans for shit!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Forgot to post it anyone looking to be a tester please email [email protected] thanks!


Testing your beans?


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Testing your beans?


Yes yes lol pura cross no out yet tho sadly she didn't put out as many beans as I would of liked so I'm gonna pop em all. Will release the f1's off of that tho I know your hunting for my pura lol


----------



## doniawon (Oct 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Yes yes lol pura cross no out yet tho sadly she didn't put out as many beans as I would of liked so I'm gonna pop em all. Will release the f1's off of that tho I know your hunting for my pura lol


U just reminded me to hit my pura with gogi again. 
Thanks again ak


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Yes yes lol pura cross no out yet tho sadly she didn't put out as many beans as I would of liked so I'm gonna pop em all. Will release the f1's off of that tho I know your hunting for my pura lol


Indeed I am lol


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 21, 2016)

doniawon said:


> U just reminded me to hit my pura with gogi again.
> Thanks again akView attachment 3811166


Nice let me get some of those beans pretty please lol


----------



## doniawon (Oct 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Nice let me get some of those beans pretty please lol


If they take gladly


----------



## Odin* (Oct 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Forgot to post it anyone looking to be a tester please email [email protected] thanks!



I'm in.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> If they take gladly


Fuck ya goji and pura lol hated goji cuz i swear it's fuckin Spanish for loves powdery mildew. But her and the pura should be something special nice job buddy


----------



## doniawon (Oct 22, 2016)

@ttystikk @AfganKing 
I got clones of shoreline og x alien from shoreline grnetics.
I'm thinking u guys might want in on this. Shes pretty gnarly.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> @ttystikk @AfganKing
> I got clones of shoreline og x alien from shoreline grnetics.
> I'm thinking u guys might want in on this. Shes pretty gnarly.


PM me, bro.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> @ttystikk @AfganKing
> I got clones of shoreline og x alien from shoreline grnetics.
> I'm thinking u guys might want in on this. Shes pretty gnarly.


Dope id be down


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 22, 2016)

I got those cookie crosses when I find out who's male and female I'll let u know @doniawon no way not gonna get something good between cookies tangie and gg4 lol plus like the 47 I got going fresh from seed gonna have some fire to run soon exclusive shit lol


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 22, 2016)

@ttystikk I'll have some exclusives to run thru your place as well I know you just like them already pheno'd out


----------



## doniawon (Oct 22, 2016)

Dog cookies going into bloom tonight!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 22, 2016)

*dawg


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Dog cookies going into bloom tonight!


Make sure you show off that baby lol she's a badddddd bitch you'll know you hit her right if you get your fan leaf calyxes she likes to do it all over when hit perfect


----------



## doniawon (Oct 22, 2016)

O yea n testers, I need sn orange terp, or whatever u think is gonna b straight cray cray


----------



## doniawon (Oct 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Make sure you show off that baby lol she's a badddddd bitch you'll know you hit her right if you get your fan leaf calyxes she likes to do it all over when hit perfect


Fuck bro winters on the horizon and I fixed my spetrum so I'm ready!! That wookies got the gogi jizz too


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> O yea n testers, I need sn orange terp, or whatever u think is gonna b straight cray cray


I think the sonic screwdriver x lemon alien will be super terrrrrrrrpy and I think the jesus x lemon alien will be outrageous as well the gg4 and Kandy crosses should be good as well idk I'm stoked about all of them they all should be disgustingly terpey


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Fuck bro winters on the horizon and I fixed my spetrum so I'm ready!! That wookies got the gogi jizz too


Oooooooh I want some too lol and yup got 1 9k BTU ac rocking the 4k of lights at 71 no problem


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I think the sonic screwdriver x lemon alien will be super terrrrrrrrpy and I think the jesus x lemon alien will be outrageous as well the gg4 and Kandy crosses should be good as well idk I'm stoked about all of them they all should be disgustingly terpey


You want a mom for crazy crosses you need a cut of my hillbilly hobby.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> @ttystikk I'll have some exclusives to run thru your place as well I know you just like them already pheno'd out


Bang 'em, breed 'em and bring 'em to me. I'll put 'em up against the wall and run 'em hard n dirty...


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 24, 2016)

So triploid popping up in the sonic screwdriver cross nothing else only 1 in like 47 I popped so far I have a loud dreams thats a triploid as well wondering if desirable trait or not. Never noticed anything different last time but I did notice my keeper is the triploid from those seeds when I popped them. So question is who else likes triploids and what have u noticed about them this is only my 2nd


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So triploid popping up in the sonic screwdriver cross nothing else only 1 in like 47 I popped so far I have a loud dreams thats a triploid as well wondering if desirable trait or not. Never noticed anything different last time but I did notice my keeper is the triploid from those seeds when I popped them. So question is who else likes triploids and what have u noticed about them this is only my 2nd


Well all the ones I have got ended up crashing or being lowballers. Others have had good success. I think you'll find a mix of what people have seen. Twins and triploids not a good trait imo


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well all the ones I have got ended up crashing or being lowballers. Others have had good success. I think you'll find a mix of what people have seen. Twins and triploids not a good trait imo


Ya got twins at the warehouse from a batch of DNA genetics beans. Think it was a tangie or a citrus sap.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> U just reminded me to hit my pura with gogi again.
> Thanks again akView attachment 3811166


Man, hook up those Goji crosses homie! Lol royalties?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 24, 2016)

All the crosses u made sound great ak hmu I'm ready to drop


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> All the crosses u made sound great ak hmu I'm ready to drop


Shit I got u probably later this week got help a buddy down in Denver


----------



## doniawon (Oct 24, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Man, hook up those Goji crosses homie! Lol royalties?


Dude no shit ur covered


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Dude no shit ur covered


Shit I want some goji male fuck the bullshit lmfao


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 24, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So next run is in and going everyone happy and getting ready for a good run. We got
> 8 Jilly bean candy cut
> 8 cornbread OG #4
> 1 purple urkle
> ...


I ran next generations grape god for years. Excellent flavor and beautiful bud structure. The downside is she molds like no one's business and, seeing as how you got that shatter going along with og strains, the potency is mild to medium. Flavor is great though so just throw a little pinch of hash on the bowl and she'll do you good. Cheers and good growing


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 24, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I ran next generations grape god for years. Excellent flavor and beautiful bud structure. The downside is she molds like no one's business and, seeing as how you got that shatter going along with og strains, the potency is mild to medium. Flavor is great though so just throw a little pinch of hash on the bowl and she'll do you good. Cheers and good growing


Oh ya this cut is supposed to be outrageous and like the "real" cut of it lol so we'll see but keep an eye on the purple drank and purple urkle too


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 24, 2016)

Sound excellent!


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 24, 2016)

Babies looking good


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 24, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Babies looking good View attachment 3813553


I don't think you have enough. 

Better pop some more.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I don't think you have enough.
> 
> Better pop some more.


Other room should hopefully be put together by end of month if not all these are getting flowered lmao might have to add a light or two


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I don't think you have enough.
> 
> Better pop some more.


Know what I see in that picture? A little thing that's one of the most important..... consistency good buddy something we all love


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 24, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Know what I see in that picture? A little thing that's one of the most important..... consistency good buddy something we all love


Straight up.

Maybe not such a little thing, after all.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Straight up.
> 
> Maybe not such a little thing, after all.


Ya one of the biggest things to me is consistency. It's why we do tupur over rdwc or slabs or any other way. It just works better everything is consistent I never worry about shit anymore I am such a lazy Gardner it's insane lmao but consistency is key in the seed game gotta get it down got 47/50 to pop and I need 50/50


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 28, 2016)

Lil update everyone happy making nice tight new growth gonna top the fuck out of these girls haven't been happy with my yields since I started in this house and need to step it up. Bout to be winter no temp problems and trying to seal this bitch up fully for the winter. Just wait things are about to get thick in this bitch and I'm 99% I found me a tangie x gsc male


----------



## Johnny_DankCo (Oct 28, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit I want some goji male fuck the bullshit lmfao


Gogi OG is Fire AF. I have two females.. but no male


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lil update everyone happy making nice tight new growth gonna top the fuck out of these girls haven't been happy with my yields since I started in this house and need to step it up. Bout to be winter no temp problems and trying to seal this bitch up fully for the winter. Just wait things are about to get thick in this bitch and I'm 99% I found me a tangie x gsc male View attachment 3816272


They definitely looking good brah


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 28, 2016)

I got that fire goji male lol
Something told me to keep it...


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 28, 2016)

Johnny_DankCo said:


> Gogi OG is Fire AF. I have two females.. but no male


I had a sick pheno that threw down huge just that one was shitty against pm and didn't want to keep it. Still fire tjo


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 28, 2016)

So just an update I'm pretty sure all the testers follow me on here as well so all the American testers will get their's on Monday all international will be sent out Monday sorry to my Canadian testers but they'll be out on Monday guaranteed lol here's what I did the other day purple drank shatter lol tastes like grape sprite will have testers of this cross with lemon alien and hopefully I get it in time some goji og as well lol


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 28, 2016)

@GardenGnome83 what you think that goji and this will do? Lol and goji x urkle lol


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 28, 2016)

Might just be a winner.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 28, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Might just be a winner.


Just a tiny chance lol


----------



## doniawon (Oct 28, 2016)

I've beeUOTE="Afgan King, post: 13084516, member: 887183"]I had a sick pheno that threw down huge just that one was shitty against pm and didn't want to keep it. Still fire tjo[/QUOTE]
Ive been killing them all week. Ill save the rest n u can pick. 

Ps u guys are all assholes


----------



## doniawon (Oct 28, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I've beeUOTE="Afgan King, post: 13084516, member: 887183"]I had a sick pheno that threw down huge just that one was shitty against pm and didn't want to keep it. Still fire tjo


Ive been killing them all week. Ill save the rest n u can pick.

Ps u guys are all assholes[/QUOTE]
I have one now pics n a min.
Its u if u need


----------



## doniawon (Oct 28, 2016)

I have two gogi males.
More in the future possibly. 
Katsu bubba x dj short bb temple males


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 28, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I have two gogi males.
> More in the future possibly.
> Katsu bubba x dj short bb temple males


Fuck ya I want a some unique males goji is a dope plant I'd love a strong goji male and I got seeds for you too 

PS we know we're assholes lol


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 28, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I've beeUOTE="Afgan King, post: 13084516, member: 887183"]I had a sick pheno that threw down huge just that one was shitty against pm and didn't want to keep it. Still fire tjo


Ive been killing them all week. Ill save the rest n u can pick.

Ps u guys are all assholes[/QUOTE]
Text me what crosses you want and I'll get em to ya buddy


----------



## doniawon (Oct 28, 2016)

The tall lanky one was a twin the big twin was male n got killed the weak twin just showed male too. 
But I got two

 Tang x gg4 if u got any. Or u pick , idc lolall good


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 29, 2016)

doniawon said:


> The tall lanky one was a twin the big twin was male n got killed the weak twin just showed male too.
> But I got two
> 
> View attachment 3817193 Tang x gg4 if u got any. Or u pick , idc lolall good


I'll take that right one dope buddy I got you on a cut no seeds of the cross lol got 2 free from seed babies of em looks like 1 male 1 female


----------



## doniawon (Oct 29, 2016)

Jesus n pura have great vigor...
True blessings

Keep up the good search


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 29, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Jesus n pura have great vigor...
> True blessings
> 
> Keep up the good search


Oh shit you did get a jesus too didn't you lmao nice your gonna love that fat bitch


----------



## doniawon (Oct 29, 2016)

I got gg4 to. But if u got anything ud like to grace me with, ill glady accept. I got some new shit too


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 29, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I got gg4 to. But if u got anything ud like to grace me with, ill glady accept. I got some new shit too


Lmao shitttttttt I got some fire all over lol I'll bring ya something you'll like buddy


----------



## doniawon (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm literally going to b a bodhi male factory for the next year so we need to figure something out lol


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 29, 2016)

Shit you'll keep getting top quality cuts lmao I'm building an empire over here for the seed game I'm trying to give top quality seeds for affordable prices for the patients. This spending 100+ dollars for a 10 pack is ridiculous this is about medicine not money or we become no better than big pharma. You already know youll get some craZy shit before anyone guaranteed lol


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 30, 2016)

So made some adjustments to my single hose portable ac and turned it into a duel hose essentially using outside air for heat transfer now had to get creative with it as my landlord doesn't want me putting mini splits in or a central which I don't get cuz it's a free ac system but whatever ghetto rigged and ballin lol room has actually stayed colder easier now I'm able to run 71° at canopy this run so we're gonna have everything loaded since room is essentially sealed now. It's not perfectly sealed but it's better than it was and can hold at whatever ppm I need


----------



## doniawon (Oct 30, 2016)

I got you some motivational music


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 30, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So made some adjustments to my single hose portable ac and turned it into a duel hose essentially using outside air for heat transfer now had to get creative with it as my landlord doesn't want me putting mini splits in or a central which I don't get cuz it's a free ac system but whatever ghetto rigged and ballin lol room has actually stayed colder easier now I'm able to run 71° at canopy this run so we're gonna have everything loaded since room is essentially sealed now. It's not perfectly sealed but it's better than it was and can hold at whatever ppm I need View attachment 3818796 View attachment 3818797


How many btu is that?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 30, 2016)

Killing it, looking good Afghan


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 30, 2016)

Thought you might like to know I got some good inside info from the horse's mouth at the convention about how Tupur Royal Gold is made and why it works so well.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 31, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I got you some motivational music


Nice lol 


Walterwhiter said:


> How many btu is that?


9000btu and rocking the 4 lights at 71 at canopy now before it was 75-78° that lil modification doesnt seal it fully but damn close 


714steadyeddie said:


> Killing it, looking good Afghan


Trying to lol finally got this room pretty sealed tho so ready for a good run and shit on some past grows I feel good everything for this run has gone right and I'm tired of hitting under my mark now with things sealed I should push over 2 a light. 


ttystikk said:


> Thought you might like to know I got some good inside info from the horse's mouth at the convention about how Tupur Royal Gold is made and why it works so well.


And I'm gonna need to hear all that Tomorrow when we talk so u can have my full attention real interested in that and I'm wayyyyyyy to stoned right now smoking a 2 gram blunt of star dawg with a half gram Dab snake of purple drank in it lol I'm way too stoned to even really think lol pic doesn't do it justice


----------



## Porky101 (Oct 31, 2016)

awsome grow dude!!!!


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 31, 2016)

Picked her up such a beauty have a 2.5lb tube and 5lb tube


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 31, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Picked her up such a beauty have a 2.5lb tube and 5lb tubeView attachment 3819448


I gotta try to build that some day, really doubt it will look like that though lol. Really cool.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

Damn! Sweet didn't know you were blasting too.........


----------



## Porky101 (Oct 31, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Picked her up such a beauty have a 2.5lb tube and 5lb tubeView attachment 3819448



Nice...

I am thinking of building my own Critical CO2 extractor. 

Is your CO2 or Butane? 

What pressures are you running at? 
want to get to 8,000PSI. My main problem is the heat buildup. Are you cooling your setup atall??


----------



## Fevs (Oct 31, 2016)

A really excellent journal this is! Things I'm going to immediately change in my grow after reading this. I'm going to raise my lights to let the plants stretch up to them. Order some of that wetable mycos stuff too. Maybe get some stakes going too 

I think I needed to see this journal just to help me have images in my head of what I must do next

Here's what was in my head an hour ago

 

Those images are no longer in my head 

I'm going to grow the plants massive like your plants!

You are an excellent grower and have helped me see the path! 

Thanks man!


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 31, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Damn! Sweet didn't know you were blasting too.........


Hash king over on this side lol bho, full melt, rosin lol love it all make it all and pretty good from what I've been told


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 31, 2016)

Porky101 said:


> Nice...
> 
> I am thinking of building my own Critical CO2 extractor.
> 
> ...


Butane lol I dont got money for the super critical shits no joke but sick. This is made by terrrp extractions mkc4


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 31, 2016)

Fevs said:


> A really excellent journal this is! Things I'm going to immediately change in my grow after reading this. I'm going to raise my lights to let the plants stretch up to them. Order some of that wetable mycos stuff too. Maybe get some stakes going too
> 
> I think I needed to see this journal just to help me have images in my head of what I must do next
> 
> ...


Glad I could help any questions please ask away and use mycos wettable during flower only it's a killer gonna add in azos I think this time too


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 31, 2016)

Porky101 said:


> Nice...
> 
> I am thinking of building my own Critical CO2 extractor.
> 
> ...


 Here ya go . 8000 PSIG


----------



## Porky101 (Oct 31, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> View attachment 3819592 Here ya go . 8000 PSIG


I could build that for 2k


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 31, 2016)

I got that today. Thanks Afgan. Gonna make some moves and get these bad girls running very soon


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 31, 2016)

Porky101 said:


> I could build that for 2k


Can't wait .


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I got that today. Thanks Afgan. Gonna make some moves and get these bad girls running very soon


Shit if u make a new thread tag me please id love to watch if not I'm watching your other


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> Can't wait .


Just so you're aware, my dual circuit chiller is fully operational and is cooling my op and delivering that same heat to my home and domestic hot water. 

Soon, I'll be taking delivery of enough new midpower LED bars to eliminate the use of HID ever again.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Just so you're aware, my dual circuit chiller is fully operational and is cooling my op and delivering that same heat to my home and domestic hot water.
> 
> Soon, I'll be taking delivery of enough new midpower LED bars to eliminate the use of HID ever again.


Shit I'll be watching we'll see what it does it's just expensive startup wanna make sure I choose right when I do


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit I'll be watching we'll see what it does it's just expensive startup wanna make sure I choose right when I do


Proven growers might have some attractive options.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Proven growers might have some attractive options.


To me personally I don't think the money is worth it quite yet. I feel like if I spend the money now I'll be wishing I waited that extra 6 months. I feel like very soon something is gonna prove its worth. And I don't wanna have loaded the house fully and have that happen


----------



## rob333 (Nov 1, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Starting new grow getting it all set up I have:
> 4 Radient 8's with Hortilux bulbs
> 4 phantom 2 ballasts
> 5 hurricane wall fans
> ...


4 Radient 8's with Hortilux bulbs
4 phantom 2 ballasts were did you get the phantoms from could you link pls look at buying maybe a 315 watt lec or the phantoms


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 1, 2016)

rob333 said:


> 4 Radient 8's with Hortilux bulbs
> 4 phantom 2 ballasts were did you get the phantoms from could you link pls look at buying maybe a 315 watt lec or the phantoms


Got them from company I used to work for paid 200$ for a 6 month old hood and ballast and an older bulb for each


----------



## rob333 (Nov 1, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Got them from company I used to work for paid 200$ for a 6 month old hood and ballast and an older bulb for each


bugger would love to get my hands on a couple they just look gooooood ill just stic with the two lecs


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 1, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> To me personally I don't think the money is worth it quite yet. I feel like if I spend the money now I'll be wishing I waited that extra 6 months. I feel like very soon something is gonna prove its worth. And I don't wanna have loaded the house fully and have that happen


Meanwhile, mine have paid for themselves in that time.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Meanwhile, mine have paid for themselves in that time.


How many r u running tty?


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 1, 2016)

Lil update all the lil girls real consistent but 1 is slightly different deep ridged leaves looking almost like old old strain lol all the big girls happy as always


----------



## phpatrick (Nov 5, 2016)

The girls look extremely happy A.K. Cant wait to see what you produce with this round.
G. L. & Happy Growin

Phpatrick


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 6, 2016)

Everyone happy and looking good all the seeds looking amazing honestly real consistent I got a crazy one tho that I'm definitely excited to grow out as I've never seen leaves like this except from ancient strains lol looks like a really old sativa to me


----------



## kingzt (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey @Afgan King, what is your ph solution when feed. I've been using h&g coco nutes at ~5.8. I still keep getting mag deficiencies for some reasons. I am wondering if it's too low for the mag to taken up properly in tupur. I know tupur is a little different than straight up coco so that why i am wondering if I should increase it, thanks.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 7, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Hey @Afgan King, what is your ph solution when feed. I've been using h&g coco nutes at ~5.8. I still keep getting mag deficiencies for some reasons. I am wondering if it's too low for the mag to taken up properly in tupur. I know tupur is a little different than straight up coco so that why i am wondering if I should increase it, thanks.


I feed at 6.1 till last 2 weeks then slowly drop to 5.5 for last feeding


----------



## kingzt (Nov 7, 2016)

Do you notice a better absorption of cal and mag at that level? I know most hydro setups recommend 5.8 but tupur is a little different since it's coco and compost.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 8, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Everyone happy and looking good all the seeds looking amazing honestly real consistent I got a crazy one tho that I'm definitely excited to grow out as I've never seen leaves like this except from ancient strains lol looks like a really old sativa to me View attachment 3824162 View attachment 3824163 View attachment 3824165 View attachment 3824168 View attachment 3824170


Man those babies in red cups look amazing. Turpur? What do you feed them? 18/6 or 24/0? Under halide? Thanks.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 8, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> Man those babies in red cups look amazing. Turpur? What do you feed them? 18/6 or 24/0? Under halide? Thanks.


Canna and hps right now transplanting to 1 gals tonight and flipped with the room on Friday to weed out my males and females and then males I keep will flower in my separate room like last time and we're gonna make each of these plants big enough so I'll have probably a oz of each to try and be able to watch like 20+ phenos all at same time. Itll give me a good idea of what they do atleast and ones I choose to keep will be pollinated


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 10, 2016)

Did some transplants monday and everyone happy gonna flip tomorrow to start flower and im excited lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Did some transplants monday and everyone happy gonna flip tomorrow to start flower and im excited lolView attachment 3827393


So are you a morning person or just haven't gone to bed yet?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So are you a morning person or just haven't gone to bed yet?


prolly the second option I would imagine


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> prolly the second option I would imagine


I dunno, I think he's still on Florida time.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So are you a morning person or just haven't gone to bed yet?


Morning person lol for most part but had to get up and run money to bank for rent. Always cutting it close lol someday I won't hopefully some day soon but till then gotta figure it out lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Morning person lol for most part but had to get up and run money to bank for rent. Always cutting it close lol someday I won't hopefully some day soon but till then gotta figure it out lol


We're working on that.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We're working on that.


Oh I know and ive been getting offers from Florida and here for some legal gigs so hopefully one of em comes thru and allows me to build my dream company. Really id love to have it here in foco too cause we could kill this market get so many praises on my bud and hash is 1000x better than the dispensaries up here and so on. Idk I do good lol hopefully I'll get a chance to build my dream and change the game


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 10, 2016)

Everyone fed and happy flip tomorrow night won't come on till 7 can't wait for this pheno hunt got some insane smells coming off the babies stems. Really looking forward to this


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Nov 11, 2016)

You have your girls listening to any of this?


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 11, 2016)

Oh they get plenty of music when I'm in there for sure. Some Jimmy, the who, little bit of elton, and lots of Marley. Im a young buck so they get some rap too but only good vibes as I'm true believer in that energy never dies it just transfers. Having a positive outlook and having positive reinforcement in your life gives you positive energy and better life in general. This plant is no different she's nothing but positive vibes and energy


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Nov 11, 2016)

Ever talk to anyone that did cleanup crew for a Rod Stewart concert? Hey what do you got to lose? Your ladies may enjoy it


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2016)

NaturalFarmer said:


> Ever talk to anyone that did cleanup crew for a Rod Stewart concert? Hey what do you got to lose? Your ladies may enjoy it


No, I haven't. What do they say?


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Nov 11, 2016)

I imagine it is hard to play music when you're dodging panties on stage. Good problem to have I would think.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Oh they get plenty of music when I'm in there for sure. Some Jimmy, the who, little bit of elton, and lots of Marley. Im a young buck so they get some rap too but only good vibes as I'm true believer in that energy never dies it just transfers. Having a positive outlook and having positive reinforcement in your life gives you positive energy and better life in general. This plant is no different she's nothing but positive vibes and energy


Ya fuckin hippie


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 12, 2016)

Some sturdy lookin phenos and my one lil freak lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

They look sturdy as fuck, nice


----------



## Csar (Nov 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lil update all the lil girls real consistent but 1 is slightly different deep ridged leaves looking almost like old old strain lol all the big girls happy as always View attachment 3820691 View attachment 3820693 View attachment 3820695 View attachment 3820696 View attachment 3820697


how old are the small guys


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 13, 2016)

Germinated Oct 8 I believe


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Germinated Oct 8 I believe


Have you tossed those beans you got from me yet? I really want to see what those will do!


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Have you tossed those beans you got from me yet? I really want to see what those will do!


I have tossed 10 of each for right now
10 Pakistani chitral kush x grape ape
10 Pakistani chitral kush x dudes tangie
10 Heidi's unicorn made by @RM3 
10 hells Angels og x tangerine kush
10 fire og x chocolate Thai lol 

There is fire to be found


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I have tossed 10 of each for right now
> 10 Pakistani chitral kush x grape ape
> 10 Pakistani chitral kush x dudes tangie
> 10 Heidi's unicorn made by @RM3
> ...


ALA-KA-ZAM!

Because there is indeed magic in the world and we are the ones who create it.


----------



## phpatrick (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm not real familiar with most of those others. But i can't wait to see what you can do Heidi's unicorn made by @RM3. I know every time I see his I have to wipe the drools. 

Phpatrick


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 13, 2016)

phpatrick said:


> I'm not real familiar with most of those others. But i can't wait to see what you can do Heidi's unicorn made by @RM3. I know every time I see his I have to wipe the drools.
> 
> Phpatrick


Gonna look for my female but I'm really interested in a male to further the line let the world see something that's not in production and everywhere something unique and I'm sure that's what I'm gonna get from that is a plant unlike any other


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

For all testers I have made a telekinetic Genetics thread in seeds and strain review please post progress there thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

So looks like tomorrow I'll finally be able to load up some plants hopefully in the new room gonna be another 4000w room pretty much identical to it...... we're gonna have some fun


----------



## BM9AGS (Nov 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Have you tossed those beans you got from me yet? I really want to see what those will do!


Will trade beans. Physically taken from country of OPs name......


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 15, 2016)

BM9AGS said:


> Will trade beans. Physically taken from country of OPs name......


Huh?


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 15, 2016)

Oh shit some beans from Afghanistan?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 15, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Huh?


LMAO, what


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 15, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Oh shit some beans from Afghanistan?


oh yeah that 1


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> oh yeah that 1


Ya that one lmao id love some seeds from there be unique got a sick Afghan Kush female gonna look for a pck x grape ape male and Heidi's unicorn male would love an old real Afghan male


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 15, 2016)

oooo Heidi and Afghan would be a mashup huh


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 15, 2016)

Picked up 4 new hortilux eye, 4 phantom 2 ballasts, 4 radiant 8', co2 regulator and controller, 2 new max can fans and some new wall fans and new room will be up and running by tomorrow! Gonna pot up all my females from the seeds and go straight into flower keep on track with the same harvest just to JumpStart everything


----------



## Nef22 (Nov 16, 2016)

Just getting caught up on this thread  looks like i've arrived just in time, props dude  props


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 16, 2016)

So just put up other room need another extension cord and some timers and panda but all in all looks good. Went all out pretty much everything brand new and these 2 max can 864cfm 8" inline have 3 speeds are fuckin sick


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So just put up other room need another extension cord and some timers and panda but all in all looks good. Went all out pretty much everything brand new and these 2 max can 864cfm 8" inline have 3 speeds are fuckin sick View attachment 3832648 View attachment 3832649 View attachment 3832650 View attachment 3832652 View attachment 3832653 View attachment 3832654


You are rocking the fck out of that house eh! I think you must be sleeping in the garden with some blinders on


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You are rocking the fck out of that house eh! I think you must be sleeping in the garden with some blinders on


Oh ya buddy give me a month both rooms gonna be filled as fuck gonna take all my females from my breeding throw em all in here reveg for a week then flip again in 7 gallon pots throw some shit I go downstairs in as well and boom at worse it'll get blasted lmao gonna have a cash crop room and a pheno hunting room essentially


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Oh ya buddy give me a month both rooms gonna be filled as fuck gonna take all my females from my breeding throw em all in here reveg for a week then flip again in 7 gallon pots throw some shit I go downstairs in as well and boom at worse it'll get blasted lmao gonna have a cash crop room and a pheno hunting room essentially


Yessir, hunt them wily phenos. When you pull the trigger on some, bring 'em to me!


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yessir, hunt them wily phenos. When you pull the trigger on some, bring 'em to me!


Shit bet you'll have 2-3 perfect ones after this hunt should be able to find 3 in 47 with the genetics I used easy lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit bet you'll have 2-3 perfect ones after this hunt should be able to find 3 in 47 with the genetics I used easy lol


Awesome, cuz I'm throwing a few old cuts under the bus.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 17, 2016)

Bam done and running lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Bam done and running lolView attachment 3833230 View attachment 3833231 View attachment 3833254


You know what I like about your setup? You are keeping it simple.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You know what I like about your setup? You are keeping it simple.


Of course you know me whole system is dumbed down top to bottom. Makes it so I can teach my protégé how to run it easy. Gonna have a new house soon it looks like might move there same distance or so from ya idk big things in the works


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Of course you know me whole system is dumbed down top to bottom. Makes it so I can teach my protégé how to run it easy. Gonna have a new house soon it looks like might move there same distance or so from ya idk big things in the works


Keep me in da loop bro!


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Keep me in da loop bro!


I will I will I just never talk much about supposed opportunities till they happen. Everytime I do they fall thru is what it is. All I know is sometime soon the right investor for a dispensary here will find me and I'll change the game up here lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2016)

We will change the game together. 

It's all about what people can do for each other.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2016)

Here is my secret; 

I can put 3x the growing surface area into a space as horizontal. That means I can actually be less efficient per square foot and still beat flatlander style. 

Why? 

Cuz more yield. All those who want 'more yield' per plant, per square foot or per labor hour, this is your jam.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 18, 2016)

Lil update 7 days into flower everyone stretching bout to lollipop and defan sometime soon should of already but been stupid busy it'll get done before buds form tho lol


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lil update 7 days into flower everyone stretching bout to lollipop and defan sometime soon should of already but been stupid busy it'll get done before buds form tho lolView attachment 3834088 View attachment 3834090


Looking lovely


----------



## Fevs (Nov 20, 2016)

Very nice and lush plants!


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 20, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Looking lovely





Fevs said:


> Very nice and lush plants!


Thank you thank you


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 23, 2016)

Everyone happy and some root porn from transplants


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 23, 2016)

On a side note love smoking grape god bud hate how this shit grows tho lol it's in the front 2nd from right little weird looking one lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 23, 2016)

Fuck bro, I'm running out of nice things to say.
One day I wanna be at your level. Shit man doing it big.


Killing it.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 24, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Fuck bro, I'm running out of nice things to say.
> One day I wanna be at your level. Shit man doing it big.
> 
> 
> Killing it.


Shit I'm not that good I just got a great system dialed in and know my plants lol even tho I'm growing new strains every run now haven't run any of these fat girls or these others in the new room all from seed all healthy no issues because system is impeccable. It's why I am a consultant it's a flawless setup that I could teach the most mediocre grower to pull 2 a light in a properly setup room


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 24, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit I'm not that good I just got a great system dialed in and know my plants lol even tho I'm growing new strains every run now haven't run any of these fat girls or these others in the new room all from seed all healthy no issues because system is impeccable. It's why I am a consultant it's a flawless setup that I could teach the most mediocre grower to pull 2 a light in a properly setup room


Keep it up man, good energy. You got this! And to me your THAT good lol


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 24, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Keep it up man, good energy. You got this! And to me your THAT good lol


Shit thank you brother, hopefully I'll find an investor soon who wants to help me get things going. I'm sure it'll happen can't deny fire and I know what i grow and create will be fire, shit I won't release it if it's not up to my standards or my partners and we both real picky picky lol


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 24, 2016)

Wonder why they call her purple urkle lol already turning day 13


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 25, 2016)

Got some fire brewing brah. I was checking out the Telekinetics Genetics (I love that name) IG. Perhaps in the future we can do something together with Jah Earth Collective. Things are looking great!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 25, 2016)

I know you've ran quit a few different kush varieties and was just wondering if you every ran DNA's sour kosher (sour diesel x kosher kush)?

I'm running one I recieved as a freebie and she is surprisingly kick ass. She has a sweet grape lolly rancher smell to her and descent bud structure similar to the diesel but not quite as dense, that might be because my temps are 80-82f though. I've ran a clone of the sour diesel and this sour kosher doesn't resemble it at all for the most part. Is the kosher know for grape or sweet berry smells or flavors? Just curious and figured you'd be a good person to ask. 

Also that purple urkle is already looking interesting. Cheers
 She the one on the left


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 25, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I know you've ran quit a few different kush varieties and was just wondering if you every ran DNA's sour kosher (sour diesel x kosher kush)?
> 
> I'm running one I recieved as a freebie and she is surprisingly kick ass. She has a sweet grape lolly rancher smell to her and descent bud structure similar to the diesel but not quite as dense, that might be because my temps are 80-82f though. I've ran a clone of the sour diesel and this sour kosher doesn't resemble it at all for the most part. Is the kosher know for grape or sweet berry smells or flavors? Just curious and figured you'd be a good person to ask.
> 
> ...


All the kosher I've had is real kushy like feet smell kinda but real fire. Idk where the grape coming from lol sounds nice tho will say the leaves on the left look kosher for sure


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 25, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> All the kosher I've had is real kushy like feet smell kinda but real fire. Idk where the grape coming from lol sounds nice tho will say the leaves on the left look kosher for sure


Thanks man. I was thinking the same about what I know of kushy being loud vs fruity.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 25, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thanks man. I was thinking the same about what I know of kushy being loud vs fruity.


Ya no clue nice pheno tho I love anything grape the purple drank is straight grape sprite lol and ya the purple urkle is insane shit gets soooooooo purple


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

@DonTesla this one too, watch it


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 26, 2016)

Everyone finally manicured up some lollipopping and defanning little late but not too late everyone looking happy as always 6 diff cuts in this room....all fed same mix....it's only reason I stick with canna cuz i can do this all day so easy without thinking and never an error. Cost of nutes is like a qp....lol anyways still obsessing over this urkle shit so purple seen her before but haven't run her and damn she's turning quick


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 28, 2016)

Another day another happy room     purple urkle  jilly bean candy cutcornbread og


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 28, 2016)

Looking good bro , very happy plants.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Looking good bro , very happy plants.


Thank you sir total of 12 strains pictured. That's why to me personally the nutes cost is worth it. If I can have a set schedule that won't burn any plants ans push every plant. System is flawless @Helmut79 how'd you do your first with it


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 1, 2016)

At it again never a problem everyone getting nice and fat real thick stems and every girl is happy and stacking well


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 2, 2016)

Absolutely killing it as per the usual.

Can't wait to see the grow off with @ttystikk


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Absolutely killing it as per the usual.
> 
> Can't wait to see the grow off with @ttystikk


Check my thread- and then try to wrap your head around the fact that his plants are in 7 gallon buckets and mine are only in fives!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Check my thread- and then try to wrap your head around the fact that his plants are in 7 gallon buckets and mine are only in fives!


Bro I'm not shit talking I am excited. I was back in your thread the other night. I have a 5x9 and an empty back wall, these quantum boards have me thinking some crazy shit, and if I can get it to work would double my yields every run based on simple calcs just adding the sq/ft and yield. The back wall has more area than the two horizontal areas in there............because the tent has a height ext kit on it and I have 7'11" of height...........

I keep looking at this bitch and wondering if I let her go vert what could she do...........
 

Sorry for the slight derail Afghan


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Bro I'm not shit talking I am excited. I was back in your thread the other night. I have a 5x9 and an empty back wall, these quantum boards have me thinking some crazy shit, and if I can get it to work would double my yields every run based on simple calcs just adding the sq/ft and yield. The back wall has more area than the two horizontal areas in there............because the tent has a height ext kit on it and I have 7'11" of height...........
> 
> I keep looking at this bitch and wondering if I let her go vert what could she do...........
> View attachment 3843907
> ...


No worries and I'm excited about the grow off as well should be interesting i wont talk crap sips could be better and I'll prob have to adjust my schedule for the size of his plants who knows but we'll find out lol can't see it needing to be higher in the later weeks but first 2-3 weeks might have to adjust. Who knows gonna be fun


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> No worries and I'm excited about the grow off as well should be interesting i wont talk crap sips could be better and I'll prob have to adjust my schedule for the size of his plants who knows but we'll find out lol can't see it needing to be higher in the later weeks but first 2-3 weeks might have to adjust. Who knows gonna be fun


The main thing for me is that we're pushing the boundaries.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The main thing for me is that we're pushing the boundaries.


Yup yup I just wanna see what I can do on the vert wall cuz i think I can slam em just wish we could get my environment parameters down as well at 71° day 61° night and rh 35% day and 45% night


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Yup yup I just wanna see what I can do on the vert wall cuz i think I can slam em just wish we could get my environment parameters down as well at 71° day 61° night and rh 35% day and 45% night


That's no mean trick to maintain environmental conditions like those. The more plant material, the more transpiration. Vertical production is all about maximizing plant material, and therefore transpiration rates can easily be much higher than most are prepared to deal with.

As a concrete example, one dozen plants will fill a 32 gallon trash barrel full of reclaim water in just three 12 hour days.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 2, 2016)

It'll make a big difference if you can do it tho


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> It'll make a big difference if you can do it tho


At one point I had the 71F temps, but RH was high.This was with the water cooled COB LED modules. There wasn't enough heat left in the room to effectively dehuey, lol.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 2, 2016)

Ya idk mine stays down with the Ac's I got set on dry puts em at 35% perfect and they cool more when on dry mode so been running 58 nights with 71° days like my partner said his had been doing as well.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 2, 2016)

Cornbread with some purple pistils and purple urkle purped out already day 21


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 4, 2016)

Lil update with a pic everyone looking like they done stretching about to pollinate my select girls Tues or Wed and let the magic continue from there


----------



## Walterwhiter (Dec 4, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lil update with a pic everyone looking like they done stretching about to pollinate my select girls Tues or Wed and let the magic continue from thereView attachment 3845833


How do you get in there?!


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 4, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> How do you get in there?!


Beauty of this system all the plants slide where I need them with the ease of my foot lol use every square inch I have available horizontally. 48sq/ft barely have 7 ft of head room too lenses sit at 6'2"


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 5, 2016)

Id consider this as a full house lol


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 5, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Id consider this as a full house lol View attachment 3846645


Show me the Olsen twins!


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Show me the Olsen twins!


Shit you should see your Jilly in the back she's going nuts had to top her back day 5 cuz she started to make a huge jump lol she's a thick bitch all the way up


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 7, 2016)

I love how this cornbread stacks and she always gets super frosty


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Show me the Olsen twins!


Naked! She me them naked!!


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Id consider this as a full house lol View attachment 3846645


Nice. How many 1000 watt lights in that room bro?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 11, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Nice. How many 1000 watt lights in that room bro?


4 in that room


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> 4 in that room


What bulbs and fixtures?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> What bulbs and fixtures?


Radiant 8's hortilux eye and phantom ballasts


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Radiant 8's hortilux eye and phantom ballasts


I'm running the enhanced hps for the first time now on a hortilux platinum e ballast. 

Are you running this bulb or the blue? I have used the blue mh in the 600 watt and liked it but have not run the blue in the 1K. 

Thanks


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm running the enhanced hps for the first time now on a hortilux platinum e ballast.
> 
> Are you running this bulb or the blue? I have used the blue mh in the 600 watt and liked it but have not run the blue in the 1K.
> 
> Thanks


Love all hortilux great company run blues in veg run 1000w hortilux eye hps for flower


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Love all hortilux great company run blues in veg run 1000w hortilux eye hps for flower


Thanks. I will try one of the blues in the 1K soon.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 12, 2016)

Jillybean purple urklepurple drank cornbread urkle


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

Just from those views I believe I like cornbread the best. All look fukn fire


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 12, 2016)

Good shit man , all that bud porn


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just from those views I believe I like cornbread the best. All look fukn fire


Gotta give the drank a week or two to amaze ya lol she's getting ready for a big transformation


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 12, 2016)

@Afgan King 

Was going to PM you but maybe this will help someone else too. Seems we grow our plants in a similar fashion. My current grow is going much better than expected, and I was wondering if you had any tips on staking the plants as I will need to be doing a lot of this soon.

PS- I decided instead of the Blue 1K for veg I would just go back to my tried and true 600W Blue MH in the 3x3 and sell the DIY mod420 COB light. Thanks for the input on the bulbs and what not. I am really pleased so far with the Enhanced HPS 1K in flower right now.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @Afgan King
> 
> Was going to PM you but maybe this will help someone else too. Seems we grow our plants in a similar fashion. My current grow is going much better than expected, and I was wondering if you had any tips on staking the plants as I will need to be doing a lot of this soon.
> 
> PS- I decided instead of the Blue 1K for veg I would just go back to my tried and true 600W Blue MH in the 3x3 and sell the DIY mod420 COB light. Thanks for the input on the bulbs and what not. I am really pleased so far with the Enhanced HPS 1K in flower right now.


Sell your COB? da fuk? PM me!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sell your COB? da fuk? PM me!


PM Sent


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 13, 2016)

So room looking sexy lol


----------



## toddwalker33 (Dec 14, 2016)

Some serious purple you have there. Definite props


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 16, 2016)

Another day another dollar everyone happy got an extra thick room cuz mainly Indica's and barely defan them Jilly's got hit in the back but these cornbreads come from a close friend who I respect greatly in growing and this is his baby and he swears she loves a thick set of leaves so I left em and he's like me he defans pretty good just Indica's gotta watch it lol they def are fattening up quick can't lie


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Another day another dollar everyone happy got an extra thick room cuz mainly Indica's and barely defan them Jilly's got hit in the back but these cornbreads come from a close friend who I respect greatly in growing and this is his baby and he swears she loves a thick set of leaves so I left em and he's like me he defans pretty good just Indica's gotta watch it lol they def are fattening up quick can't lie View attachment 3855282 View attachment 3855283


Living my dream. Good stuff buddy I wish I can smoke your buds


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 17, 2016)

Make a trip to CO and i got ya buddy and thanks pretty much my dream too and just beginning


714steadyeddie said:


> Living my dream. Good stuff buddy I wish I can smoke your buds


----------



## Csar (Dec 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Make a trip to CO and i got ya buddy and thanks pretty much my dream too and just beginning


begging of a dream I wouldn't want to wake from.
real fire there Afgan King.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 17, 2016)

Csar said:


> begging of a dream I wouldn't want to wake from.
> real fire there Afgan King.


Why, yes. Yes it is. Ask me how i know!


----------



## Csar (Dec 17, 2016)

lol ok how do you know ttystikk


----------



## Csar (Dec 17, 2016)

you can barley make out Jimmy in the background there


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 17, 2016)

Csar said:


> you can barley make out Jimmy in the background there


Typical Jimmy always wanting to sink into the garden up to his fro lol only be more appropriate if I had the true purple haze cut or something lol


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Another day another dollar everyone happy got an extra thick room cuz mainly Indica's and barely defan them Jilly's got hit in the back but these cornbreads come from a close friend who I respect greatly in growing and this is his baby and he swears she loves a thick set of leaves so I left em and he's like me he defans pretty good just Indica's gotta watch it lol they def are fattening up quick can't lie View attachment 3855282 View attachment 3855283


Yo bro. Is that still 4,000 watts and 16 plants in those pics? Nice job.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 17, 2016)

Csar said:


> lol ok how do you know ttystikk


Cuz I've been there and smoked THAT! 

He's the one who got me out of water tubs and into Tupur, too. My op is a lot more consistent now because of it.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 17, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Yo bro. Is that still 4,000 watts and 16 plants in those pics? Nice job.


Still 4000 watts first run with new bulbs all other runs except last 4 weeks of flower of last run were done with 3 year old bulbs lol but 20 plants now since I'm pollinating and since I spread out lights


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Cuz I've been there and smoked THAT!
> 
> He's the one who got me out of water tubs and into Tupur, too. My op is a lot more consistent now because of it.


Shit not just more consistent but your quality has gone way up due to that consistency


----------



## Csar (Dec 17, 2016)

damn need to go get that tupur,
had meant to try that this time just never got around to going down to the store. I'll have to go grab some


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

@Afgan King

Have you run any DE 1K yet? I am considering trying the new Hortilux DE after the holidays.......? Hortilux says my 1K e-ballast will run it just fine

Thanks


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @Afgan King
> 
> Have you run any DE 1K yet? I am considering trying the new Hortilux DE after the holidays.......? Hortilux says my 1K e-ballast will run it just fine
> 
> Thanks


Partner runs gavitas nothing but good things to say about em besides grow great weed just really hot gotta get ac right


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Partner runs gavitas nothing but good things to say about em besides grow great weed just really hot gotta get ac right


Do you feel the DE's are an "upgrade" over the SE? I runt he Hortilux Super HPS SE...............................


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Do you feel the DE's are an "upgrade" over the SE? I runt he Hortilux Super HPS SE...............................


Ya his lowest yeild since switching is 2.34 a light 6 strains 14 lights


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya his lowest yeild since switching is 2.34 a light


Holy shit! Wow. What was he getting on the SE?

Ok what are your thoughts on A/C hood for these? I have researched and the Sun Systems one is specific in design for the way the air flows through it. I have 8 foot height in my flower tent but I will be moving to much colder climate from where I am now. 

I was thinking this hood:
http://growershouse.com/ac-de-8inch-double-ended-air-cooled-reflector

With the Horti bulb:
http://growershouse.com/hortilux-de-double-ended-hps-1000w-lamp

BTW- Thanks for responding and the useful info much appreciated.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Holy shit! Wow. What was he getting on the SE?
> 
> Ok what are your thoughts on A/C hood for these? I have researched and the Sun Systems one is specific in design for the way the air flows through it. I have 8 foot height in my flower tent but I will be moving to much colder climate from where I am now.
> 
> ...


He has the open bat wing and uses 8 tons of ac for em. Its about perfect because and ac won't run whole time the cooled hood could make it easier to run


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> He has the open bat wing and uses 8 tons of ac for em. Its about perfect because and ac won't run whole time the cooled hood could make it easier to run


Awesome thanks again


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> He has the open bat wing and uses 8 tons of ac for em. Its about perfect because and ac won't run whole time the cooled hood could make it easier to run


DE bat wing using Gavita bulbs? 

Or the std DE Gavita? 


Jorge Cervantes was pitching Adjusta Wings back in 2012.





Adjusta Wings spread the light well 

My homie is debating DE like Gavita or Nanolux or a 9 or 12 COB DIY rig. For a room slightly larger than Afghan King. Maybe 8 fixtures.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 17, 2016)

Std de gavitas 


MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> DE bat wing using Gavita bulbs?
> 
> Or the std DE Gavita?
> View attachment 3856183
> ...


Ya he does the 14 in a 20'x20' space packed house would be 16 but has central air in there so takes up space. Amazing lights grow amazing weed just really hot. He's laid down some of the biggest numbers consistently too not like here or there since gavitas had 3 runs first 2.34lb a light 2nd 2.37 3rd 2.43 a light and this is his first run (4th run now) with a full house of heavy hitters. Running all pura vida, gg4, jillybean candy cut, mothers milk I won't be surprised with over 2.5 a light this run by any means prob more last time he did gg4 got 3.13 a light and last time with Jilly 3.02 a light so he should murder it


----------



## Csar (Dec 18, 2016)

damn you guys are killing it out there.
hope one day I'll pull numbers like thayt


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

Csar said:


> damn you guys are killing it out there.
> hope one day I'll pull numbers like thayt


So much of it is environment I swear next is genetics then finally gardener/nutes. There's slight differences in what I use with canna already having microbials in their nutes. I think a big reason that what me and him do so well is making sure we keep our tupur inoculated at all times essentially. Better nutrient uptake from happy root zone = bigger flowers


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2016)

DutchPassionSeeds said:


> Why not get 10,000 watts if your doing 16 plants. Use Smart Pots


Old house, old wiring, can't do a lot of mods. Gotta work with the drop you got.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

And I normally do very well at 4 a light this time I did 5 a light and room is 12'x8' which at most would be 6000w seeing as these hoods put down a 4x4 lighting area and we used smart pots side by side in rooms of 180 plants......no difference and i bought the smart pots thinking there would be....but nope just an average plant not even the best of its strain in the rooms did 1 of each strain out of 20 in a room of 180 plants. None of them outperformed their plastic counterparts


DutchPassionSeeds said:


> Why not get 10,000 watts if your doing 16 plants. Use Smart Pots


----------



## cronik john (Dec 18, 2016)

I was thinking this hood:
http://growershouse.com/ac-de-8inch-double-ended-air-cooled-reflector


I have this hood. It really works but does leak a little air on the inner panel. Duct tape from the inside worked for me. I was running it with the glass off too with a nanoluxde ballast and ushio bulb. It was a crazy expensive setup. I'm in the process of doing all nanoluxde open hoods in my room just need 2 more.

Afgan king your grow is sweet. Been lurking a bit read up on what you got going and it's impressive. I agree environment is about the biggest factor. Since sealing my room everyone just looks way happy. And I've seen 3 per de light. Here in cali in truckee people have set there sight on 4. Advanced nutrients has 5 videos from different growers who are pushing there rooms to the max in truckee.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Dec 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So much of it is environment I swear next is genetics then finally gardener/nutes. There's slight differences in what I use with canna already having microbials in their nutes. I think a big reason that what me and him do so well is making sure we keep our tupur inoculated at all times essentially. Better nutrient uptake from happy root zone = bigger flowers


AK, Do you buy your Tupur locally? I tried looking at their website for distributors in the sunshine state but cant seem to find any. Prob better in Co than over here. Also when you mention proper enviro are you specifically referring to proper day/night temp difference and humidity level?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> AK, Do you buy your Tupur locally? I tried looking at their website for distributors in the sunshine state but cant seem to find any. Prob better in Co than over here. Also when you mention proper enviro are you specifically referring to proper day/night temp difference and humidity level?


Source it here 11.99$ a bag and 71° canopy temp 61° night temp 35%day 45% night


----------



## Csar (Dec 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Source it here 11.99$ a bag and 71° canopy temp 61° night temp 35%day 45% night


out here in socal I have seen it for around 14 a bag and I have seen it at a couple different shops


----------



## Csar (Dec 18, 2016)

you working in sealed room right Afgan king? 
what makes it sealed?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

Csar said:


> out here in socal I have seen it for around 14 a bag and I have seen it at a couple different shops


Ya it's from Oregon and becoming bigger so should be getting spread around good now


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

Csar said:


> you working in sealed room right Afgan king?
> what makes it sealed?


Not as good as I'd like it still have a single hose ac modified to two hoses but still pulls out some co2. Sealed means the environment is full controlled in the room. No air leaks no no nothing. Last runs I could never truly hold 1300ppm now it's holding and barely using any ac cuz it's so cold.


----------



## Csar (Dec 18, 2016)

ok so there no sealed room if running ac?

with co2 I thought you didnt need to worry about temps as much I thought


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

Csar said:


> ok so there no sealed room if running ac?
> 
> with co2 I thought you didnt need to worry about temps as much I thought


You don't need to but I do and you can have an ac. There are ac units that exclusively re-cool the same air - central air unit, mini split, dual hose portable ac
Cool inside air but use inside air to Expell heat - single hose portable(what I got), some window ac


----------



## Csar (Dec 18, 2016)

so it's a portable that has a hose coming out
I'm a welder by trade have co2 tanks and regulators but not a sealed room so it wouldn't be good to use unless room is sealed right.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 18, 2016)

Csar said:


> so it's a portable that has a hose coming out
> I'm a welder by trade have co2 tanks and regulators but not a sealed room so it wouldn't be good to use unless room is sealed right.


I have my portable (1 hose) in my flower tent and set to "dry" this regulates temps for target humidity range. I exhaust it out the window and vent my tent into the room it's in. It has helped A LOT. I don't need to cool the entire house now to keep the tent in check. Before I had the A/C in the room but not the tent and it helped but not as drastic of a difference. Running 2K of HPS in my 5x9 and it's on cruise control now that I did this. I would vent my HPS out the window too (that was my plan) but it's not necessary. My temps dropped 10 degrees after doing this and taking the COB's down on one half and sticking up the second thouie.

YMMV


----------



## Csar (Dec 18, 2016)

damn I should've kept the lil one hose ac but got the central up and running and thought I wouldn't need it oh well I'm going to gave to look to gwt another.
but I don't think temp will be an issue for me right now went out earlier and had to shut off a fan my temps were at 65 for like week old seedlimgs and month old one lookef a lil droopy running 600 w when do you think I should kick it up to 1000 have the lol seedling in there and don't wanna give them to much light I'm in a cabinet about 36"×24×8'tall


----------



## toddwalker33 (Dec 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Not as good as I'd like it still have a single hose ac modified to two hoses but still pulls out some co2. Sealed means the environment is full controlled in the room. No air leaks no no nothing. Last runs I could never truly hold 1300ppm now it's holding and barely using any ac cuz it's so cold.


Two more questions do you believe your yield would increase if you did your temps/humidity according to the VPD chart? the night temp is still in range for it but the daytime temp is supposedly too dry by the charts I have seen. Second question, Do you believe that CO2 is necessary for high yields or is the difference negligible/good yields still attainable without it?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Source it here 11.99$ a bag and 71° canopy temp 61° night temp 35%day 45% night


Keep in mind that you're running HPS in sealed hoods. That's not gonna work for everyone. 

YMMV


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> Two more questions do you believe your yield would increase if you did your temps/humidity according to the VPD chart? the night temp is still in range for it but the daytime temp is supposedly too dry by the charts I have seen. Second question, Do you believe that CO2 is necessary for high yields or is the difference negligible/good yields still attainable without it?


You want co2. Think of it as a base nutrient.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2016)

Csar said:


> ok so there no sealed room if running ac?
> 
> with co2 I thought you didnt need to worry about temps as much I thought


Sealed room just means that you weren't exchanging air to maintain your environmental conditions.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Keep in mind that you're running HPS in sealed hoods. That's not gonna work for everyone.
> 
> YMMV


Well ya but a in tune grow room should be able to hit every mark it's harder for some than others but those are what I believe are ideal temperatures/rh to grow the best looking weed and still obtain monster yeilds. Partner does the 14 gavitas with bat wings but has the 5 ton to keep it where he wants and the 3 ton to be on dehume the whole time for what he puts in. It can be done for any size room just could be expensive depending on setup but even at warehouse had monster ass dehumidifiers taller than waist high and like 2 ft deep things would put those big rooms of 180 where ever we wanted it


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> Two more questions do you believe your yield would increase if you did your temps/humidity according to the VPD chart? the night temp is still in range for it but the daytime temp is supposedly too dry by the charts I have seen. Second question, Do you believe that CO2 is necessary for high yields or is the difference negligible/good yields still attainable without it?


And no I don't I've used it before didn't notice anything besides dealing with more pm and bud rot and yes co2 when implemented properly should add 35% yeild. That means not missing 1 day period not even 1 minute lol the time without it is losing weight


----------



## toddwalker33 (Dec 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> And no I don't I've used it before didn't notice anything besides dealing with more pm and bud rot and yes co2 when implemented properly should add 35% yeild. That means not missing 1 day period not even 1 minute lol the time without it is losing weight


Definitely makes sense less humidity=less pm/budrot not as uch moisture for them to thrive on. Thank you


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> Definitely makes sense less humidity=less pm/budrot not as uch moisture for them to thrive on. Thank you


If u can keep a perfectly sterile room I can say you might do a lil better maybe but not by much and to me and from what I've noticed the dryer air causes the plants to put out more resin to protect themselves. And I haven't had any issues with anything in these parameters


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Well ya but a in tune grow room should be able to hit every mark it's harder for some than others but those are what I believe are ideal temperatures/rh to grow the best looking weed and still obtain monster yeilds. Partner does the 14 gavitas with bat wings but has the 5 ton to keep it where he wants and the 3 ton to be on dehume the whole time for what he puts in. It can be done for any size room just could be expensive depending on setup but even at warehouse had monster ass dehumidifiers taller than waist high and like 2 ft deep things would put those big rooms of 180 where ever we wanted it


Dude. Y'all are running HPS. The rest of the growing world needs different approaches.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Dude. Y'all are running HPS. The rest of the growing world needs different approaches.


In most of Colorado - HPS last night helped keep most people and their plants from freezing last night. Tonight is no party either. My guess is Michigan and other places are feeling the cold too.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Dude. Y'all are running HPS. The rest of the growing world needs different approaches.


Why tho most of the world can't afford other approaches I mean lets be honest the same room I set up for 3k fully with co2 4k watts hoods fans panda pots tupur etc.....to do led I'd have to spend a shit ton more that I don't have and most people don't have. It's close to double the cost it would be for a whole hps room sure you save on electric but not too much if you're truly trying to outperform hps or gavitas


----------



## toddwalker33 (Dec 18, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> In most of Colorado - HPS last night helped keep most people and their plants from freezing last night. Tonight is no party either. My guess is Michigan and other places are feeling the cold too.


Very true but down here where the sun never stops shining I can see a reason to try something a little cooler which is why i went COB


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

And it still wouldn't change the parameters I would run regardless of the lights


----------



## toddwalker33 (Dec 18, 2016)

It is the future of lighting though wouldnt you say


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> It is the future of lighting though wouldnt you say


It's not there yet it's close and prices too high I wouldn't go buy a 4k TV when it came out for upwards of well 4k. I'm gonna wait for it to be perfect and cheaper why not just saw a 60" 4k TV for 700$......that's 2 years after I saw the first one for 4500$ lol I'll wait


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> Very true but down here where the sun never stops shining I can see a reason to try something a little cooler which is why i went COB


I could see that and I get it but I'll wait lol


----------



## toddwalker33 (Dec 18, 2016)

I take it there are not currently many if any commercial guys running COBs as a main light source


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> I take it there are not currently many if any commercial guys running COBs as a main light source


Nope mainly hps-gavita-cmh-some led not much and most isnt worth it no cobs only the smaller chips like 3-5w diodes


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> I take it there are not currently many if any commercial guys running COBs as a main light source


I never heard of one and only know one company that uses any type of LEDs , in a side room , here in colorado. They are just too expensive right now. I know a place that tried LEDs and went right back to HID lights. They ran older blurples from advanced LED. Replaced them after one run with 1000w hps in parabolic reflectors and then moved to gavitas .


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Nope mainly hps-gavita-cmh-some led not much and most isnt worth it no cobs only the smaller chips like 3-5w diodes


I haven't really seen crazy yields so far from COBs, people are getting like 1 gram per watt, which isn't impressing me.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I never heard of one and only know one company that uses any type of LEDs , in a side room , here in colorado. They are just too expensive right now. I know a place that tried LEDs and went right back to HID lights. They ran older blurples from advanced LED. Replaced them after one run with 1000w hps in parabolic reflectors and then moved to gavitas .


Yup craft only runs led for clones and moms


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I haven't really seen crazy yields so far from COBs, people are getting like 1 gram per watt, which isn't impressing me.


Agreed I've seen hps at 2gpw....soooo ya lol it's close but not where I wanna go spend all the money I got and don't got to do a room pull same weight and be in the red longer than doing all hps


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 18, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I never heard of one and only know one company that uses any type of LEDs , in a side room , here in colorado. They are just too expensive right now. I know a place that tried LEDs and went right back to HID lights. They ran older blurples from advanced LED. Replaced them after one run with 1000w hps in parabolic reflectors and then moved to gavitas .


Not to go off track but the average Joe may not have 10 or 12 foot ceilings that you may need with Gavitas. I know you can dim em down. 

I have lower and may try some Nanolux DE which are similar with a Light Rail 3.5. I think some guys in Cali are using LED like Fluence. 

The ideal would be HPS for winter like last night and tonight and LED COBs for summer.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Dec 18, 2016)

I know its not a huge grow but for instance growmau5 running 32-3590s underdriven at 700ma pulling over 3lb in a 4x8 doesnt that seem promising for only 850w? asking out of curiousity not trying to prove any points or anything. stuff like that is what got me interested in COBs


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> I know its not a huge grow but for instance growmau5 running 32-3590s underdriven at 700ma pulling over 3lb in a 4x8 doesnt that seem promising for only 850w? asking out of curiousity not trying to prove any points or anything. stuff like that is what got me interested in COBs


Strain dependent? Running all same strain? I wish I could run all same but variety and the "new" flavor is what everyone wants


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Not to go off track but the average Joe may not have 10 or 12 foot ceilings that you may need with Gavitas. I know you can dim em down.
> 
> I have lower and may try some Nanolux DE which are similar with a Light Rail 3.5. I think some guys in Cali are using LED like Fluence.
> 
> The ideal would be HPS for winter like last night and tonight and LED COBs for summer.


I know people running at 8ft no problem with ducted hoods partners lights hang at 9 no issues 5-6ft plants


----------



## toddwalker33 (Dec 18, 2016)

From the youtube vid it was multiple strains.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> I know its not a huge grow but for instance growmau5 running 32-3590s underdriven at 700ma pulling over 3lb in a 4x8 doesnt that seem promising for only 850w? asking out of curiousity not trying to prove any points or anything. stuff like that is what got me interested in COBs


And also cost for setting up that space just lights?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> In most of Colorado - HPS last night helped keep most people and their plants from freezing last night. Tonight is no party either. My guess is Michigan and other places are feeling the cold too.


That's great for the 5 nights in 365 that it is a good thing.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Why tho most of the world can't afford other approaches I mean lets be honest the same room I set up for 3k fully with co2 4k watts hoods fans panda pots tupur etc.....to do led I'd have to spend a shit ton more that I don't have and most people don't have. It's close to double the cost it would be for a whole hps room sure you save on electric but not too much if you're truly trying to outperform hps or gavitas


 Yeah. Let's be HONEST.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> From the youtube vid it was multiple strains.


That is a crazy amount of money that guy has invested in those lights but pretty nice setup.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Dec 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> And also cost for setting up that space just lights?


Also take into consideration the rate at which you no longer have to change out bulbs too. There has to be a formula to calculate the cost savings there based on bulb degradation of hps vs led over time.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> From the youtube vid it was multiple strains.


Looks dope but looks expensive 2600 to cover 4x8? I spent 1200 to cover 4x12 and lowest yeild was without co2 and was 1.5 a light which is like 3/4gpw


ttystikk said:


> Yeah. Let's be HONEST.


What you mean?


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> I know its not a huge grow but for instance growmau5 running 32-3590s underdriven at 700ma pulling over 3lb in a 4x8 doesnt that seem promising for only 850w? asking out of curiousity not trying to prove any points or anything. stuff like that is what got me interested in COBs


I am wondering how two of these would compare in a 4x8 to GrowMau5 wicked rig? This is 24 Citizen COBs - this is 1200 watts at the wall. . I am looking at this in the near future. Not trying to hijack Afghans awesome thread. 

http://timbergrowlights.com/600-watt-citizen-clu048-4x4-framework/

If one Gavita with 1000 or 1150 at the wall and Afghan's friends is getting 2.4 then Gavita DE HPS still has the edge. I am still trying to figure out how GrowMau5 can run 32 - 3590s at 850 watts even way underdriven.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> Also take into consideration the rate at which you no longer have to change out bulbs too. There has to be a formula to calculate the cost savings there based on bulb degradation of hps vs led over time.


True, that's why i am moving towards using CMH lights over single ended HPS, they last longer and run cooler, i know quite a few people getting over a pound from a single 315w cmh, wayyyy higher gram per watt than LEDs.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> I am wondering how two of these would compare in a 4x8 to GrowMau5 wicked rig? This is 24 Citizen COBs - this is 1200 watts at the wall. . I am looking at this in the near future. Not trying to hijack Afghans awesome thread.
> 
> http://timbergrowlights.com/600-watt-citizen-clu048-4x4-framework/
> 
> If one Gavita with 1000 or 1150 at the wall and Afghan's friends is getting 2.4 then Gavita DE HPS still has the edge. I am still trying to figure out how GrowMau5 can run 32 - 3590s at 850 watts even way underdriven.


Space matters he's spreading the watts over a larger area makes a difference


----------



## toddwalker33 (Dec 18, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> I am wondering how two of these would compare in a 4x8 to GrowMau5 wicked rig? This is 24 Citizen COBs - this is 1200 watts at the wall. . I am looking at this in the near future. Not trying to hijack Afghans awesome thread.
> 
> http://timbergrowlights.com/600-watt-citizen-clu048-4x4-framework/
> 
> If one Gavita with 1000 or 1150 at the wall and Afghan's friends is getting 2.4 then Gavita DE HPS still has the edge. I am still trying to figure out how GrowMau5 can run 32 - 3590s at 850 watts even way underdriven.


Im guessing the 850 is 8cobs per HLG185 which is around 200w so 4 of those for around 800/850w. When I get the chance im going to take the plunge and try it out. Whats the worst that happens? Longer investment recuperation time?


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> Im guessing the 850 is 8cobs per HLG185 which is around 200w so 4 of those for around 800/850w. When I get the chance im going to take the plunge and try it out. Whats the worst that happens? Longer investment recuperation time?


And you could possibly grow lower quality buds, COBs have zero UV and zero far red.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> Im guessing the 850 is 8cobs per HLG185 which is around 200w so 4 of those for around 800/850w. When I get the chance im going to take the plunge and try it out. Whats the worst that happens? Longer investment recuperation time?


Bingo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> And you could possibly grow lower quality buds, COBs have zero UV and zero far red.


So add UV in...not hard. I dont see lower quality buds coming from any cob's Ive seen


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So add UV in...not hard. I dont see lower quality buds coming from any cob's Ive seen


Did you see the same buds grown under a different light? UV can increase THC production up to 20%.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2016)

These conversations have been spread over many different threads. In my opinion you arent getting lower quality buds from cob's. Different in some ways, but lower quality, nah....


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> These conversations have been spread over many different threads. In my opinion you arent getting lower quality buds from cob's. Different in some ways, but lower quality, nah....


They also produce less big buds because of the lack of far red, which makes plants stretch, and is one of the main features of the HPS and why that light produces some big huge buds. If you look at the video that guy posted all the buds are kinda medium sized, because like @Afgan King said, the light is more evenly spread out , those also have much less penetration than HID lights because of how spread they are, they are mostly best for growing in a scrog or a very tight canopy with the lower stuff lollipopped. They don't work as well as HID lights for growing big beast plants if you are into that type thing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2016)

Different strokes for different folks I guess. So add the far red in too...


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Different strokes for different folks I guess. So add the far red in too...


Yea true i seen a lot of people that use cobs building far red bars , and using UV t5's , just a lot of extra if you want to get the same quality a CMH or proper HID grow can do, and for a higher price tag.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

So anyways lol some bud porn
Jilly Canadacornbread    purple drank   grape god bud jillybean candy cut


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 18, 2016)

That cornbread cut is pretty nice, i might try to grow that some time, that's rare dankness right?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

Some more can only upload so much at a time 
Cornbread    purple drank  purple urkle


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> That cornbread cut is pretty nice, i might try to grow that some time, that's rare dankness right?


Yup


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2016)

Looking killer!


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Yup


You run hash at all? That looks like it would be a good hash plant with those frosty sugar leaves.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You run hash at all? That looks like it would be a good hash plant with those frosty sugar leaves.


Ya it slays in hash smells like a mocha og foot lol katsu x rare dankness#1 there's a much more og pheno that yeilds less but wayyyyyyy more og both fire I just like this one cakes up a lot of high grade trim alot of bud.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking killer!


Thank yeee sir lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya it slays in hash smells like a mocha og foot lol katsu x rare dankness#1 there's a much more og pheno that yeilds less but wayyyyyyy more og both fire I just like this one cakes up a lot of high grade trim alot of bud.


Heck yea, do you hand trim? I frickin hate trimming bro, but i still hand trim, it's like pulling teeth to get me to trim anymore.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 19, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Heck yea, do you hand trim? I frickin hate trimming bro, but i still hand trim, it's like pulling teeth to get me to trim anymore.


Yup hand trim lol


----------



## phpatrick (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello A.K., been a while since I poked my head up in here. I see you're still killing bro. That Cornbread absolutely stunning! The Urkle beautiful too. How's the lil freak plant doing?

Phpatrick


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 19, 2016)

phpatrick said:


> Hello A.K., been a while since I poked my head up in here. I see you're still killing bro. That Cornbread absolutely stunning! The Urcle beautiful too. How's the lil freak plant doing?
> 
> Phpatrick


Lil freak plant is a male lol kept him tho


----------



## toddwalker33 (Dec 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Yup hand trim lol


You guys ever try the bonsai trimmer? More specifically the electric one


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 19, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> You guys ever try the bonsai trimmer? More specifically the electric one


A local place rents pretty much every trimmer out there. Are there any good ones besides those hand held things that look like an expensive dental drill?

I know a story of a guy who trimmed a bunch of stuff and the machine had been cleaned and oiled. A buyer said no thanks because that oil got on the bud!


----------



## toddwalker33 (Dec 19, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> A local place rents pretty much every trimmer out there. Are there any good ones besides those hand held things that look like an expensive dental drill?


Lucky you guys can rent that. Guess im in the wrong state


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 19, 2016)

Same state The King is in. You have to up your game like The King or it is a hard to succeed.

Mexican Ditch Weed will not cut it.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Same state The King is in. You have to up your game like The King or it is a hard to succeed.
> 
> Mexican Ditch Weed will not cut it.


There's no London here, lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 19, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Same state The King is in. You have to up your game like The King or it is a hard to succeed.
> 
> Mexican Ditch Weed will not cut it.





ttystikk said:


> There's no London here, lol


The king he speaks of is here not London lol thanks for your kind words @MMJ Dreaming 99 and ya we can rent all of em here I just don't. Machine trim is hard to keep gold you have to keep.up with the bag really well and the bud never looks as nice. Hand trim for the win lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 19, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> Lucky you guys can rent that. Guess im in the wrong state


Eh not long Constitutionally the government has to address the fact that more than half the country has legalized in some way.


----------



## Csar (Dec 19, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> In most of Colorado - HPS last night helped keep most people and their plants from freezing last night. Tonight is no party either. My guess is Michigan and other places are feeling the cold too.


how cold it getting in Colorado right now.
my garage is managing to keep my cabinet about 72 with the 600w hps on I need to check temps lights off I think I might need to move plants inside garage getting to cold


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 19, 2016)

Csar said:


> how cold it getting in Colorado right now.
> my garage is managing to keep my cabinet about 72 with the 600w hps on I need to check temps lights off I think I might need to move plants inside garage getting to cold


I am on vacation but one spot I am intimately aware of was -16 F the other night and with the wind child it was -30 F. I was texting my homie to make sure he was okay. Before vacation, I made sure the wood burning stove was kicking ass. This was kind of a freak night.

This "ain't" at 9600 altitude like Breckenridge either. Closer to 7600.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Eh not long Constitutionally the government has to address the fact that more than half the country has legalized in some way.


Yeah there are somewhat backsliding lately in CO. I have been warning people about corporate grows and big money. CO has had a bonanza especially for realtors, people selling their house or property, grow stores and lots of job creation. These idiots will kill the golden goose if they are not careful.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 19, 2016)

Csar said:


> how cold it getting in Colorado right now.
> my garage is managing to keep my cabinet about 72 with the 600w hps on I need to check temps lights off I think I might need to move plants inside garage getting to cold





MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> I am on vacation but one spot I am intimately aware of was -16 F the other night and with the wind child it was -30 F. I was texting my homie to make sure he was okay. Before vacation, I made sure the wood burning stove was kicking ass. This was kind of a freak night.
> 
> This "ain't" at 9600 altitude like Breckenridge either. Closer to 7600.


Ya I had -12 with windchill to -25 at a lil over 5500 feet by the mountins but not in them


MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Yeah there are somewhat backsliding lately in CO. I have been warning people about corporate grows and big money. CO has had a bonanza especially for realtors, people selling their house or property, grow stores and lots of job creation. These idiots will kill the golden goose if they are not careful.


Ya i mean as far as I know it's not necessarily majority rule but they have to decided what's going on can't ignore that it's federally illegal as fuck but what is it 29 states now right? They can't keep ignoring it 2018 will be the year that it's rescheduled at the latest they have to respond I believe this upcoming year due to the votes. That's why you're seeing Monsanto using scotts to buy up everything. They have an exclusive deal from last year that they are going to be doing a lot of business in lawn and garden and offer a wide range of products from lights to nutes to everything. They want it all. They want it all to be white collar hell Willy Nelson's grow team must have a PhD in horticulture just to apply......this will be one of the last year's for home grows without heavy pursuit I believe.(talking about legal states like here in Colorado)


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya I had -12 with windchill to -25 at a lil over 5500 feet by the mountins but not in them
> 
> Ya i mean as far as I know it's not necessarily majority rule but they have to decided what's going on can't ignore that it's federally illegal as fuck but what is it 29 states now right? They can't keep ignoring it 2018 will be the year that it's rescheduled at the latest they have to respond I believe this upcoming year due to the votes. That's why you're seeing Monsanto using scotts to buy up everything. They have an exclusive deal from last year that they are going to be doing a lot of business in lawn and garden and offer a wide range of products from lights to nutes to everything. They want it all. They want it all to be white collar hell Willy Nelson's grow team must have a PhD in horticulture just to apply......this will be one of the last year's for home grows without heavy pursuit I believe.(talking about legal states like here in Colorado)


You're at 5200' there.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya I had -12 with windchill to -25 at a lil over 5500 feet by the mountins but not in them
> 
> Ya i mean as far as I know it's not necessarily majority rule but they have to decided what's going on can't ignore that it's federally illegal as fuck but what is it 29 states now right? They can't keep ignoring it 2018 will be the year that it's rescheduled at the latest they have to respond I believe this upcoming year due to the votes. That's why you're seeing Monsanto using scotts to buy up everything. They have an exclusive deal from last year that they are going to be doing a lot of business in lawn and garden and offer a wide range of products from lights to nutes to everything. They want it all. They want it all to be white collar hell Willy Nelson's grow team must have a PhD in horticulture just to apply......this will be one of the last year's for home grows without heavy pursuit I believe.(talking about legal states like here in Colorado)


+1 million. People need to wake up. I just saw on one of the hydrostores in Cali, which is slow as shit sending my 1 gallon of Silica, that Snoop Dog launched his own line of nutrients. 

I bet Snoop is a MonSatan stooge. BTW - I did not buy his nutes or Silica. LOL! He also has his own strains and grow, I think. 

They want everything. Big Mike of Advanced Nutes has been telling and warning everyone. The powers that be do not want small or home growers. Evil fux.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 19, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> +1 million. People need to wake up. I just saw on one of the hydrostores in Cali, which is slow as shit sending my 1 gallon of Silica, that Snoop Dog launched his own line of nutrients.
> 
> I bet Snoop is a MonSatan stooge. BTW - I did not buy his nutes or Silica. LOL! He also has his own strains and grow, I think.
> 
> They want everything. Big Mike of Advanced Nutes has been telling and warning everyone. The powers that be do not want small or home growers. Evil fux.


Snoop is the first of what will be many puppets sent in to fool us all as to what is really going on in the background. 

This is why I spent the $$ I did to buy the genetics I want now. Monsanto wants a repeat with weed seeds like what they'v e done with the corn industry to those farmers. It's gonna get real interesting in the next year or so.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> +1 million. People need to wake up. I just saw on one of the hydrostores in Cali, which is slow as shit sending my 1 gallon of Silica, that Snoop Dog launched his own line of nutrients.
> 
> I bet Snoop is a MonSatan stooge. BTW - I did not buy his nutes or Silica. LOL! He also has his own strains and grow, I think.
> 
> They want everything. Big Mike of Advanced Nutes has been telling and warning everyone. The powers that be do not want small or home growers. Evil fux.


The powers that be are stealing the people's plant! The idea that weed can be legal but you can still be jailed for growing it is despicable, yet it's catching on as a model around the country.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 19, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> In most of Colorado - HPS last night helped keep most people and their plants from freezing last night. Tonight is no party either. My guess is Michigan and other places are feeling the cold too.


Feeling it flow


----------



## Csar (Dec 19, 2016)

damn Afgan that purple drank you posted on your ig looks a-fuckin-mazing


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2016)

Csar said:


> damn Afgan that purple drank you posted on your ig looks a-fuckin-mazing


Bad bitch right lol here's my girlfriend in the garden having a look around lol day 39 of 63 barely over half way  jilly bean candy cut purple drank grape god budcornbread
Purple drank


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 20, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Bad bitch right lol here's my girlfriend in the garden having a look around lol day 39 of 63 barely over half way View attachment 3858285 jilly bean candy cutView attachment 3858286 purple drankView attachment 3858287 grape god budView attachment 3858290cornbreadView attachment 3858291
> Purple drankView attachment 3858292


You using cmh? I run led cobs with really good success, but these 315w cmh got me awfully curious. Really wanna put one up against my 300w 6 cob cree 3590s.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You using cmh? I run led cobs with really good success, but these 315w cmh got me awfully curious. Really wanna put one up against my 300w 6 cob cree 3590s.


Na don't like em personal preference believe I get better bud with my hortilux eye hps than any cmh. Never used one good buddy used em 2 runs both times fluffy bud and i see it alot idk I just like my hps idc about paying electric bill and I get weight with stupid quality


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 20, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Na don't like em personal preference believe I get better bud with my hortilux eye hps than any cmh. Never used one good buddy used em 2 runs both times fluffy bud and i see it alot idk I just like my hps idc about paying electric bill and I get weight with stupid quality


Some fluffernutter eh? No bueno. This batch of the purple sherb x dosi are friggin rocks. What are the genetics on that purple drank?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Eh not long Constitutionally the government has to address the fact that more than half the country has legalized in some way.


Well you'd think so, wouldn't you? It seems only logical. 

Except the Federal Government has spent my entire lifetime becoming ever more the tool of megacorps and ever less responsive to We the People, especially where there's a buck to be made. 

They seem awfully insulated from reality these days, nevermind from any obligation to do what the majority of our country might want.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Some fluffernutter eh? No bueno. This batch of the purple sherb x dosi are friggin rocks. What are the genetics on that purple drank?


Ken's og created for Kevin Smith's movie Tusk. It's other name is Mr.Tusk lol it's the grape pheno of Ken's og is all i know


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 22, 2016)

Damn long day today went fishing came back found my french bulldog throwing up blood and spent rest of day in the vet......mother fucker ate aluminum packets of mayonnaise and they cut his stomach and throat up, god damn idiot finally threw them up and now has the worse gas evrr......great


----------



## Csar (Dec 22, 2016)

lol bulldogs have the worst gas ever but are xool dogs hope he gets better


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Damn long day today went fishing came back found my french bulldog throwing up blood and spent rest of day in the vet......mother fucker ate aluminum packets of mayonnaise and they cut his stomach and throat up, god damn idiot finally threw them up and now has the worse gas evrr......great


Hope he recovers well brother damn.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Damn long day today went fishing came back found my french bulldog throwing up blood and spent rest of day in the vet......mother fucker ate aluminum packets of mayonnaise and they cut his stomach and throat up, god damn idiot finally threw them up and now has the worse gas evrr......great


I just took Harley in for dental surgery day before yesterday, he needed two molars out. poor guy.

He's a trouper tho, still begging for treats and snarling at the cat lol

You don't even wanna know how much it cost me. Fuck.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Damn long day today went fishing came back found my french bulldog throwing up blood and spent rest of day in the vet......mother fucker ate aluminum packets of mayonnaise and they cut his stomach and throat up, god damn idiot finally threw them up and now has the worse gas evrr......great


My buddy's pitbull once ate a little glass wicker basket. She cut up her mouth but no real issues arose from it so hopefully your pup is OK.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I just took Harley in for dental surgery day before yesterday, he needed two molars out. poor guy.
> 
> He's a trouper tho, still begging for treats and snarling at the cat lol
> 
> You don't even wanna know how much it cost me. Fuck.


Oh I'm sure I can imagine and same with today cool 500 gone cuz this asshole lol fuckin lucky I love his lil dumbass


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Oh I'm sure I can imagine and same with today cool 500 gone cuz this asshole lol fuckin lucky I love his lil dumbass


That vet dodge is a real racket; pets are family, it's not like we aren't going to take care of 'em! Nice to know you got something to fall back on, isn't it?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 24, 2016)

Quick update day 43 stacking nicely getting ready to start the swell excited every run in this room as I finally set it up fully just keep getting gainzzzz lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to everyone!!!


----------



## since1991 (Dec 25, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Heck yea, do you hand trim? I frickin hate trimming bro, but i still hand trim, it's like pulling teeth to get me to trim anymore.


Iam 100% with ya on that. I pay a crew and happy to do so. I dont even like being near it honestly. My gal takes over at harvey. Shes the foreman for that whole processing phase. While iam at the spot cleaning up and loading up. At the stores buying supplies. Visting the dispensaries and patients and other stuff. Hate the whole harvesting and processing. Bad. I will pop in from time to time...but gal handles that part. Ive done it for many many years. Iam over it


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 25, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Iam 100% with ya on that. I pay a crew and happy to do so. I dont even like being near it honestly. My gal takes over at harvey. Shes the foreman for that whole processing phase. While iam at the spot cleaning up and loading up. At the stores buying supplies. Visting the dispensaries and patients and other stuff. Hate the whole harvesting and processing. Bad. I will pop in from time to time...but gal handles that part. Ive done it for many many years. Iam over it


Shit I just get fucked up and break down the plants and hang em up. I've trimmed my fair share did it commercially as well before craft fuck that lol


----------



## since1991 (Dec 25, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Na don't like em personal preference believe I get better bud with my hortilux eye hps than any cmh. Never used one good buddy used em 2 runs both times fluffy bud and i see it alot idk I just like my hps idc about paying electric bill and I get weight with stupid quality


A certain ratio of HPSde and LEC lamps together is by far better in quality but still those double ended hps weights ive seen lately. No denying the roll them blues from LEC lamps play in tue flower room as supplements to doubles. Iam retrofitting my whole op with them. Supplement in flower...and ALL LEC fixtures in my veg. They kick ass imho.But t as the sole light in flower LEC.... iam not too sure on that. And its an expensive risk iam not willing to take to find out.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Dec 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Quick update day 43 stacking nicely getting ready to start the swell excited every run in this room as I finally set it up fully just keep getting gainzzzz lol View attachment 3860758


Keep up the good work. they are looking great and gaining weighttt


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 26, 2016)

toddwalker33 said:


> Keep up the good work. they are looking great and gaining weightttView attachment 3861201


Oh they'll be beef cakes by the end lmao one of my all time favorite episodes besides imagination land and Christmas critters


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 26, 2016)

Just waking back up spent 12-4am in emergency vet for my amstaff. Such a great Christmas and then just wait today my birthday lol so my am staff decided for both she'd get me a 1200$ Dr visit


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Just waking back up spent 12-4am in emergency vet for my amstaff. Such a great Christmas and then just wait today my birthday lol so my am staff decided for both she'd get me a 1200$ Dr visit


Awwww shit. Don't you feel loved?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Awwww shit. Don't you feel loved?


So much bloody shit love. This is what I came out to 3 different spots thought my I was gonna lose my dog on my birthday worked with animals for years hands down worse bloody diarrhea I've ever seen


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So much bloody shit love. This is what I came out to 3 different spots thought my I was gonna lose my dog on my birthday worked with animals for years hands down worse bloody diarrhea I've ever seenView attachment 3861807


Same mayo packets?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Same mayo packets?


Nope no clue what it was or is the radiographs didn't show much she had stopped bleeding bloodwork good just high hct from losing so much blood. She was at 62 which is really high like 45-55 normal. Whatever it is isn't big enough block but it's definitely cutting or did when she passed it or idk man I give up I'm drained dying for crop now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

So she turning around then huh? Stopped bleeding you said?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 26, 2016)

Hope everything is well man, that was some gnarly looking dog shit


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So she turning around then huh? Stopped bleeding you said?





714steadyeddie said:


> Hope everything is well man, that was some gnarly looking dog shit


Ya she's doing better and there was no shit just blood she had hgb from something but ya she's turning around no surgery just fluids some stomach meds and specialty bland wet/paste food to try and solidify poop around the object. Normally works pretty well and should help her get it out cleanly without having to go back


----------



## phpatrick (Dec 27, 2016)

Damn, A.K. sorry to hear about your pooch bro. Hope she gets well soon. The vet bills always seem to come when least expect or really can't afford them. But our pets are a BIG part of our family and sometimes well being...Give her big smacking kiss on the snout for O ' Php.
Oh and Happy Birthday Bro!

Phpatrick


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Sorry AK but glad the pup is doing better and Happy B Day. I woke up to that bloody diarrhea mess inside my house all over two days ago from our 12 year old Shitzu Ruby. We had to put her to sleep yesterday she was part of the family here kids are sad but at least she's not suffering anymore. Ruby was just very old I don't think it was from eating anything she shouldn't have.

Happy New Year


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sorry AK but glad the pup is doing better and Happy B Day. I woke up to that bloody diarrhea mess inside my house all over two days ago from our 12 year old Shitzu Ruby. We had to put her to sleep yesterday she was part of the family here kids are sad but at least she's not suffering anymore. Ruby was just very old I don't think it was from eating anything she shouldn't have.
> 
> Happy New Year


I'm sorry to hear it. Dogs are our best friends.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm sorry to hear it. Dogs are our best friends.


TY brother. We still have our pup lola but this little shiztu was my buddy the past ten years. Cool story behind her she was originally my mother in laws and never was social with anyone and the first time I went to my inlaws when the wife and I were dating dog starts acting nuts and playing with me and following me everywhere and sitting by me etc. Long story short it was so bad she would cry non stop every time I would leave so we ended up having to adopt her lol. She was the perfect little dog but she lived a full life and was loved.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sorry AK but glad the pup is doing better and Happy B Day. I woke up to that bloody diarrhea mess inside my house all over two days ago from our 12 year old Shitzu Ruby. We had to put her to sleep yesterday she was part of the family here kids are sad but at least she's not suffering anymore. Ruby was just very old I don't think it was from eating anything she shouldn't have.
> 
> Happy New Year


Ya man I was a certified veterinary technician licensed in Florida for a couple years and was a tech for 6 year's total. Never easy helped thousands of dogs cross over and helped twice as many people get thru it. Never an easy thing but i wouldnt change being there. Getting to watch the love thats between an owner and pet is a gift. Taught me life is short, love alot, say yes as much as you can, always tell the ones you love you love them, and never regret anything everything is a lesson no matter what it is. I'll still be destroyed even with all those other euthanasia my amstaff is like everything and my oldest pit is still in FL he's too old for this cold at 10 years old he need the Florida heat and pools. And we'll Frankie is new I'd spend as much on him as the rest and barely had him but that's my buddy follows me everywhere. They are our family many of them closer than our blood relatives. It was a lot twice in a week but I'm blessed just to have everyone here still


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya man I was a certified veterinary technician licensed in Florida for a couple years and was a tech for 6 year's total. Never easy helped thousands of dogs cross over and helped twice as many people get thru it. Never an easy thing but i wouldnt change being there. Getting to watch the love thats between an owner and pet is a gift. Taught me life is short, love alot, say yes as much as you can, always tell the ones you love you love them, and never regret anything everything is a lesson no matter what it is. I'll still be destroyed even with all those other euthanasia my amstaff is like everything and my oldest pit is still in FL he's too old for this cold at 10 years old he need the Florida heat and pools. And we'll Frankie is new I'd spend as much on him as the rest and barely had him but that's my buddy follows me everywhere. They are our family many of them closer than our blood relatives. It was a lot twice in a week but I'm blessed just to have everyone here still


That's crazy bro, didn't know you were a vet. If everyone had a pet the world would be a better place.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya man I was a certified veterinary technician licensed in Florida for a couple years and was a tech for 6 year's total. Never easy helped thousands of dogs cross over and helped twice as many people get thru it. Never an easy thing but i wouldnt change being there. Getting to watch the love thats between an owner and pet is a gift. Taught me life is short, love alot, say yes as much as you can, always tell the ones you love you love them, and never regret anything everything is a lesson no matter what it is. I'll still be destroyed even with all those other euthanasia my amstaff is like everything and my oldest pit is still in FL he's too old for this cold at 10 years old he need the Florida heat and pools. And we'll Frankie is new I'd spend as much on him as the rest and barely had him but that's my buddy follows me everywhere. They are our family many of them closer than our blood relatives. It was a lot twice in a week but I'm blessed just to have everyone here still


Man you are a saint. I had to put down a yellow Lab at age 13. It was awful. I have no idea how vet techs can handle it. One of the worst days of my life. 

I hope your amstaff gets better soon. Take care.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya man I was a certified veterinary technician licensed in Florida for a couple years and was a tech for 6 year's total. Never easy helped thousands of dogs cross over and helped twice as many people get thru it. Never an easy thing but i wouldnt change being there. Getting to watch the love thats between an owner and pet is a gift. Taught me life is short, love alot, say yes as much as you can, always tell the ones you love you love them, and never regret anything everything is a lesson no matter what it is. I'll still be destroyed even with all those other euthanasia my amstaff is like everything and my oldest pit is still in FL he's too old for this cold at 10 years old he need the Florida heat and pools. And we'll Frankie is new I'd spend as much on him as the rest and barely had him but that's my buddy follows me everywhere. They are our family many of them closer than our blood relatives. It was a lot twice in a week but I'm blessed just to have everyone here still


The creatures we take care of teach us a lot in life. 

I'm glad he's feeling better.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 27, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Man you are a saint. I had to put down a yellow Lab at age 13. It was awful. I have no idea how vet techs can handle it. One of the worst days of my life.
> 
> I hope your amstaff gets better soon. Take care.


Shes doing a lot better now back to her bitchy I'm pretty pet me attitude lol far from a saint was a pretty horrible person from 16-21 before I started in the veterinary stuff. I had gotten caught up in a lot of shit was looking at a lot of time and got lucky with house arrest. Hardest shit of my life but it was everything I needed to go to school and actually apply myself not just act an ass and hit on girls. Once I started I was able to get back to being myself before all the parties and horrible decisions I made for 5 years. My mom wished me happy birthday yesterday and said she's amazed at who I've become from who I was. Animals were a way for me to not be angry I guess I lost a lot of people from 8-15 around 6 close family members including all grandparents and a close uncle and a close friend who died in a car crash. I was an angry person for a long time. Helping animals was the first time I felt like I was able to pay forward or pay back for all the wrong I did and believe me I was every bit of every thug hood want to be trap star ever. When I was put on house arrest it was for violating felony cocaine possession with intent to sell was my first charge as an adult I got a lawyer got lucky as fuck. 2 months later I was arrested with 4lbs in my trunk again lucky for me had 3 passengers all who heard me say "you can search my passengers and cab but I know my rights and we're not gonna go thru my trunk and glovebox cuz I got somewhere to be". After they searched car popped trunk boom weed everywhere I go down but luckily DA didn't wanna go to trial and offered house arrest. I've lived enough life for 20 people. Been stabbed, shot at, robbed, jumped, plenty of jail time, and was a huge drug dealer for a long time. After I stopped and right when I got off house arrest my old crew I ran with all went down for operation hotel California on I drive. My buddy was the plug and within 6 months of watching him he went down on a Rico case forget the numbers but they watched him move everything lbs and kilos of weed, coke, heroin, Molly everything. I'm blessed to have gotten out when I did or I'd be doing 5-7 like them. I pay it forward everyday I'm a blessed man to survive what I have so I want to try and help as many others as I can. Second nature I guess idk but I've come from a crazy place, don't regret a day


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

Its not about what we did yesterday, its about what we do today....I hear you buddy, I should have been under the jail well before now....good karma


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its not about what we did yesterday, its about what we do today....I hear you buddy, I should have been under the jail well before now....good karma


I do right by everyone now. Even if I were to ever get robbed or anything or lend money not get it back to me i got off easy. If I only had to pay a lil money to find out what someone's worth that's getting off cheap


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I do right by everyone now. Even if I were to ever get robbed or anything or lend money not get it back to me i got off easy. If I only had to pay a lil money to find out what someone's worth that's getting off cheap


Now you know my philosophy.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Now you know my philosophy.


Why we get along both have same moral fiber that's seems to be lost among a bunch of people. Btw buddy your Jilly is the most ridiculous shit you gotta swing by next week or week after crop on the 14th and God damn those jillys got big


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Why we get along both have same moral fiber that's seems to be lost among a bunch of people. Btw buddy your Jilly is the most ridiculous shit you gotta swing by next week or week after crop on the 14th and God damn those jillys got big


That's a crazy plant isn't it! I'll definitely stop by one of these days, I wanna see what you've done with her.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 28, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shes doing a lot better now back to her bitchy I'm pretty pet me attitude lol far from a saint was a pretty horrible person from 16-21 before I started in the veterinary stuff. I had gotten caught up in a lot of shit was looking at a lot of time and got lucky with house arrest. Hardest shit of my life but it was everything I needed to go to school and actually apply myself not just act an ass and hit on girls. Once I started I was able to get back to being myself before all the parties and horrible decisions I made for 5 years. My mom wished me happy birthday yesterday and said she's amazed at who I've become from who I was. Animals were a way for me to not be angry I guess I lost a lot of people from 8-15 around 6 close family members including all grandparents and a close uncle and a close friend who died in a car crash. I was an angry person for a long time. Helping animals was the first time I felt like I was able to pay forward or pay back for all the wrong I did and believe me I was every bit of every thug hood want to be trap star ever. When I was put on house arrest it was for violating felony cocaine possession with intent to sell was my first charge as an adult I got a lawyer got lucky as fuck. 2 months later I was arrested with 4lbs in my trunk again lucky for me had 3 passengers all who heard me say "you can search my passengers and cab but I know my rights and we're not gonna go thru my trunk and glovebox cuz I got somewhere to be". After they searched car popped trunk boom weed everywhere I go down but luckily DA didn't wanna go to trial and offered house arrest. I've lived enough life for 20 people. Been stabbed, shot at, robbed, jumped, plenty of jail time, and was a huge drug dealer for a long time. After I stopped and right when I got off house arrest my old crew I ran with all went down for operation hotel California on I drive. My buddy was the plug and within 6 months of watching him he went down on a Rico case forget the numbers but they watched him move everything lbs and kilos of weed, coke, heroin, Molly everything. I'm blessed to have gotten out when I did or I'd be doing 5-7 like them. I pay it forward everyday I'm a blessed man to survive what I have so I want to try and help as many others as I can. Second nature I guess idk but I've come from a crazy place, don't regret a day


I am glad you turned it around and that your dog is doing better. Happy birthday too. Reminds me of the scene about the man staring at the abyss in Wall Street. Sadly for Charlie Sheen - he jumped into the abyss.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 28, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> I am glad you turned it around and that your dog is doing better. Happy birthday too. Reminds me of the scene about the man staring at the abyss in Wall Street. Sadly for Charlie Sheen - he jumped into the abyss.


Our entire society jumped with him.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 28, 2016)

Day 46 
Grape god bud  jillybean candy cut cornbread   purple drank


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 28, 2016)

OMG. More snow and frost than the slopes at Telluride.


----------



## Csar (Dec 28, 2016)

looking fantabulos


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 28, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> OMG. More snow and frost than the slopes at Telluride.


See why i want to give that grape god bud a bigger stature lol she's gonna be fire with goji and lemon alien


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 28, 2016)

Csar said:


> looking fantabulos


Thank u sir, over her motivated to drop some jaws lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 31, 2016)

So found these on a new clone pretty sure mites correct?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 31, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So found these on a new clone pretty sure mites correct? View attachment 3864812


Not sure in that pic. They could be russet mites at that scale. Two spotted spidermites are pretty easy to spot. Those tiny whitish things could be eggs, and they could be russets.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not sure in that pic. They could be russet mites at that scale. Two spotted spidermites are pretty easy to spot. Those tiny whitish things could be eggs, and they could be russets.


My guess is thrips cuz a buddy has em or the mites you had not long ago


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 31, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> My guess is thrips cuz a buddy has em or the mites you had not long ago


Your best first clue is to look at any pest damage from where you got the clone from. It will usually be further along and thus easier to identify.


----------



## rickyrozayyy (Dec 31, 2016)

Low ceilings is all is see.. other than that quick clean little set up bro!! Make sure to super crop your plants and keep them away from that light and you're golden


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 31, 2016)

rickyrozayyy said:


> Low ceilings is all is see.. other than that quick clean little set up bro!! Make sure to super crop your plants and keep them away from that light and you're golden


No supercrop just topping and haven't had any bleaching issues


----------



## rickyrozayyy (Dec 31, 2016)

Sorry I was replying to the first thread about your setup... Definitely spider mites. Glove up... they can get on your clothes as well. I use Azamax once a week for maintenance. When you have an infestation... it should be used 2 to 3 times in a week. To kill the ones living and the eggs they lay that hatch


----------



## rickyrozayyy (Dec 31, 2016)

I also run a sulfur burner here and there. Especially when it rains.. lots of unwanted moisture in the air during flower and I definitely don't want any powder mildew


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 31, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Day 46
> Grape god budView attachment 3863272 View attachment 3863274 jillybean candy cutView attachment 3863275 View attachment 3863276cornbread View attachment 3863277 View attachment 3863278 purple drank View attachment 3863280 View attachment 3863282 View attachment 3863283


Wow they all look delicious 
Awesome job


----------



## bf80255 (Dec 31, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So found these on a new clone pretty sure mites correct? View attachment 3864812


Definitely mites bro, annhilate those muther fuckers!!!!!
Thrips have longer bodies and damage leafs differently. those are little round bodied, clear mites and there probably already laying eggs and reproducing so the faster u destroy the little fucks the safer your garden will be.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 31, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I do right by everyone now. Even if I were to ever get robbed or anything or lend money not get it back to me i got off easy. If I only had to pay a lil money to find out what someone's worth that's getting off cheap


Happy New Year bro. I hope your doggie is doing better.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 31, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> Definitely mites bro, annhilate those muther fuckers!!!!!
> Thrips have longer bodies and damage leafs differently. those are little round bodied, clear mites and there probably already laying eggs and reproducing so the faster u destroy the little fucks the safer your garden will be.


Well I only got 13 days left and they can't thrive in my temps especially now at 54° night time. @Dr. Who can ya help me out with that leaf pic what I should use if anything at all?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 31, 2016)

rickyrozayyy said:


> I also run a sulfur burner here and there. Especially when it rains.. lots of unwanted moisture in the air during flower and I definitely don't want any powder mildew


My rh is 35% I run it like that purposely whole life so never worry of pm


----------



## rickyrozayyy (Dec 31, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> My rh is 35% I run it like that purposely whole life so never worry of pm


Different strokes for different folks bro... What's your 12/12... I have my rooms running the am shift to prevent that cold spell. Some rooms are insulated like they should be.. so I counter that with a space heater. That's all you really can do at that point


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 31, 2016)

rickyrozayyy said:


> Different strokes for different folks bro... What's your 12/12... I have my rooms running the am shift to prevent that cold spell. Some rooms are insulated like they should be.. so I counter that with a space heater. That's all you really can do at that point


I have one on am shift 1 on pm shift and i have ac that use cold air to dehumidify and that's on 24/7 hooked up to my sentinel greenhouse controller and i set my temps on that. I run 71° canopy day 59° at night. 35% humidity day 45% night. House was built in 1905 idk how well the insulation is lol it old


----------



## rickyrozayyy (Dec 31, 2016)

My AC units are off right now. Running inline fans along the sides of canopy and down the middle for air/c02 and the typical fan/s mounted for air supply up top. Everything is on timers. No central air/heat..


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 31, 2016)

rickyrozayyy said:


> My AC units are off right now. Running inline fans along the sides of canopy and down the middle for air/c02 and the typical fan/s mounted for air supply up top. Everything is on timers. No central air/heat..


Damn that's shitty i feel ya I got 2 single hose ac that I converted to dual hose that works pretty well holds co2 alright and was half price of dual hose portable AC


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 1, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Well I only got 13 days left and they can't thrive in my temps especially now at 54° night time. @Dr. Who can ya help me out with that leaf pic what I should use if anything at all?


I'm with ttystikk on that! Looks Russet like to me too......Stronger power scope at like 100x or higher will clear the story up for you.
Looking back to any plant that came in with damage is a good clue! 

IF Russet's go to the heavy mite nukers.....Forbid 4 F has worked for me on the Russet and Broad mite issues I've had in the past..They are tough bastards and I did multiple applications 5 days apart.....Done...

If it's egg's monitor to see what they are.....If non harmful - ignore...


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 1, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> I'm with ttystikk on that! Looks Russet like to me too......Stronger power scope at like 100x or higher will clear the story up for you.
> Looking back to any plant that came in with damage is a good clue!
> 
> IF Russet's go to the heavy mite nukers.....Forbid 4 F has worked for me on the Russet and Broad mite issues I've had in the past..They are tough bastards and I did multiple applications 5 days apart.....Done...
> ...


What if it's in flower? 4bid still OK?


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 1, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> I'm with ttystikk on that! Looks Russet like to me too......Stronger power scope at like 100x or higher will clear the story up for you.
> Looking back to any plant that came in with damage is a good clue!
> 
> IF Russet's go to the heavy mite nukers.....Forbid 4 F has worked for me on the Russet and Broad mite issues I've had in the past..They are tough bastards and I did multiple applications 5 days apart.....Done...
> ...


Think I'm gonna grab shit ton of lady bugs lol I don't think it's bad and I keep finding healthy live lady bugs in other room.....Think they have healthy supply of food


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 1, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> What if it's in flower? 4bid still OK?


Forbid and Floramite =- okay in early flower like 3 to maybe 4 weeks. Make sure to wear a respirator. $30 to 50 or cheap one for $17 at Harbor Freight. Gloves. They have a face shield for $3.99 at harbor freight. Take off your clothes and shower afterwards then wash your clothes. Stay out of that room for at least 12 hours if it is prolonged period.

http://www.harborfreight.com/p95-maintenance-free-dual-cartridge-respirator-66554.html
Face shield
http://www.harborfreight.com/face-shield-with-flip-up-visor-62995.html

Harbor frieght has decent 1 and 2 gallon sprayers.

Disposable spray suits - cheap like $2.00 if you buy 20
https://www.google.com/#q=disposable+spray+suit&tbm=shop


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 1, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Think I'm gonna grab shit ton of lady buhere with the Al Bundygs lol I don't think it's bad and I keep finding healthy live lady bugs in other room.....Think they have healthy supply of food



Ladybugs are good with thrips - not mites.

https://hydro-gardens.com/product-category/beneficials/spidermites/
In Colorado Springs.
The younger lady is nice. The older lady, wife of the owner I think, is pretty tough but knows her sh*t. She told me, "Ladybugs would rather starve than eat spider mites."

Your friend Yoda knows the place.

https://hydro-gardens.com/product/lacewing-eggs-1000-5p335a/
https://hydro-gardens.com/product/lacewing-eggs-5000-5p335/
https://hydro-gardens.com/product/lacewing-eggs-on-cards-5000-5p335c/

One of the posters here said he used Green Lace Wings. It takes about 4 days for them to hatch and become larvae. The larvae are the eaters and are *relentless*. When they run out of food they eat each other. The lady there may push predator mites but you have a narrow heat and humidity range for them. Predator mites take a while to work too. 

Our friend here with the Al Bundy avatar swears by Capt jack's Dead Bug Brew (concentrate) which is Spinosad.

He gave me a tip of getting Fels Naptha soap ($1.19 at Wal Mart or King Soupers or whereever on the detergent aisle).
He said Fels Naptha with Spinosad or the two of them separate for spider mites.

You will need to get a $1 cheese grater at Dollar Tree and two 1 quart plastic jugs at Dollar Tree for $1.
http://www.hansenfamilyfarm.com/blog/make-your-own-non-toxic-insecticidal-spray-soap

Works on Spider mites - not sure about russets.





https://bloomtender.wordpress.com/2013/02/17/fels-naptha-insecticidal-soap/5 hours then spray with water

Our friend 2727 Al Bundy guy says Spinosad and Fels Naptha - separate or together can kill spider mites in Flower. You might want to spray with fans off, let it sit for 1 hour then turn on fans. Let it sit for 5 hours then spray with water with fans off then fans on.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 1, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Forbid and Floramite =- okay in early flower like 3 to maybe 4 weeks. Make sure to wear a respirator. $30 to 50 or cheap one for $17 at Harbor Freight. Gloves. They have a face shield for $3.99 at harbor freight. Take off your clothes and shower afterwards then wash your clothes. Stay out of that room for at least 12 hours if it is prolonged period.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/p95-maintenance-free-dual-cartridge-respirator-66554.html
> Face shield
> ...


I know why I was making sure he wasn't talking about my late flower room I'm certified to spray commercially was trying to figure out best thing for my flower rooms I'll use 4bid on one in week 2 but what about week 8 I'm not too concerned they aren't thriving barely doing damage and got em weeks ago lol


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 1, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> I know why I was making sure he wasn't talking about my late flower room I'm certified to spray commercially was trying to figure out best thing for my flower rooms I'll use 4bid on one in week 2 but what about week 8 I'm not too concerned they aren't thriving barely doing damage and got em weeks ago lol


I need to find the post but one guy on here, very sharp guy, adds something to Forbid or Floramite by Southern Ag to make Forbid and Floramite stick better. I will find the thread. He knew the whole chemistry because Forbid and I think Floramite do not get into the plant system like Spinosad can. It gets into the leaves - top and bottom. Usually good for 3 to 4 weeks but he said adding Southern AG product makes it 8 weeks. 

Could be this aka Spreader Sticker
http://southernag.com/residential-products/spreader-sticker/

I am not sure if adding a few drops of Dr. Bronners Peppermint soap or Ivory Dish soap (can be used by itself for spider mites) will help it stick just as well. That Fels Naptha which you mix it u is really gooey. Maybe a 1/2 teaspoon of canola oil might work too. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/221513573364?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Ladybugs are good with thrips - not mites.
> 
> https://hydro-gardens.com/product-category/beneficials/spidermites/
> In Colorado Springs.
> ...


The folks at hydro-gardens are great! Lori is very knowledgeable, she just doesn't care much for the punk kids who know it all without ever cracking a book coming and asking her where the VOODOO JUICE is! 

And I don't blame her a bit! 

All this is excellent advice, except for spraying Forbid on something people will smoke. I really think the hard cutoff is veg if at all.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> I need to find the post but one guy on here, very sharp guy, adds something to Forbid or Floramite by Southern Ag to make Forbid and Floramite stick better. I will find the thread. He knew the whole chemistry because Forbid and I think Floramite do not get into the plant system like Spinosad can. It gets into the leaves - top and bottom. Usually good for 3 to 4 weeks but he said adding Southern AG product makes it 8 weeks.
> 
> Could be this aka Spreader Sticker
> http://southernag.com/residential-products/spreader-sticker/
> ...


Use a horticultural oil. My favorite happens to be Azamax because it's a pesticide too.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The folks at hydro-gardens are great! Lori is very knowledgeable, she just doesn't care much for the punk kids who know it all without ever cracking a book coming and asking her where the VOODOO JUICE is!
> 
> And I don't blame her a bit!
> 
> All this is excellent advice, except for spraying Forbid on something people will smoke. I really think the hard cutoff is veg if at all.


Good info. I like Charlie the cat or whatever his name is. He finds the spot where the sun is coming thru the window to sleep. I am sure she gets dumb questions all day long and usually it is people trying to use ladybugs for spider mites.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Good info. I like Charlie the cat or whatever his name is. He finds the spot where the sun is coming thru the window to sleep. I am sure she gets dumb questions all day long and usually it is people trying to use ladybugs for spider mites.


Those folks are a local treasure, I learn so much from them every time I visit.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Those folks are a local treasure, I learn so much from them every time I visit.



Found out about them at a commercial grow down near Ft Carson. The guy there is a real character. Nice guy but in between smoking a cig then joint out side and drinking a beer, he said he gets about 3 hours of sleep. 

Someone took me there and he had a big screen watching bikini contests or something. He must but tons of predator mites from them. I asked him what clones he had and liked and he said "stripper." I never heard of them. This place could have been out of a comedy almost. He had big XXL hoods because he said he always wanted them. LOL! Great guy.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 1, 2017)

So just to show really only damage I'm seeing at all I picked like 15 leaves like these but that's about it on 20 plant room


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 2, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> What if it's in flower? 4bid still OK?


Up to mid flower is my limit on 4bid - It's really not a human tox problem.....More the mental one....Half life is longer and can be found in testing if used around 30 to go.



Afgan King said:


> Think I'm gonna grab shit ton of lady bugs lol I don't think it's bad and I keep finding healthy live lady bugs in other room.....Think they have healthy supply of food


 Good place to start!



MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Forbid and Floramite =- okay in early flower like 3 to maybe 4 weeks. Make sure to wear a respirator. $30 to 50 or cheap one for $17 at Harbor Freight. Gloves. They have a face shield for $3.99 at harbor freight. Take off your clothes and shower afterwards then wash your clothes. Stay out of that room for at least 12 hours if it is prolonged period.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/p95-maintenance-free-dual-cartridge-respirator-66554.html
> Face shield
> ...


FORBID is the only "Mite Nuker" I'll use - PERIOD!

In reality the call for safety equipment is in Federal labeling laws for _all_ insecticides !

In *deep* researching Forbid and the active ingredient. I see no reason to actually go to the problem of either face mask or suit.

It only has a _possibility_ for skin and eye irritation....and yeah, it's not systemic - it's translaminar - goes on lightly to the leaf tops and goes through the leaf, settling on the cells of the leaf bottoms,,right were the little bastards feed!


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 2, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Up to mid flower is my limit on 4bid - It's really not a human tox problem.....More the mental one....Half life is longer and can be found in testing if used around 30 to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about Floramite? I think they both will irritate lungs and mucus membranes/


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 2, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Up to mid flower is my limit on 4bid - It's really not a human tox problem.....More the mental one....Half life is longer and can be found in testing if used around 30 to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank u sir and I've used lady bugs to keep all types of bugs in check. I barely even have a problem why I figured they'd be cool to add in for last 12 days of flower and keep my buds as nice as I can I hate spraying anything in flower lol but have green cleaner and 4bid for other flower room green cleaner just for later flower have used before not bad product and I'll avid the fuck out of the clones and moms


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 3, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> How about Floramite? I think they both will irritate lungs and mucus membranes/


Never really looked into Floramite or Avid to deeply. They each have their own problems. Floramite is flat out toxic to humans. The wearing of protective gear is a no brainer! Avid is the same way! Toxic to humans....

4bid is basically - _not! It's an organic acid._ It looses it's organic label by process. The binding agent they use is not. It blocks lipid fat absorption in certain insects. That basically dries them out. It works the same way organic insecticide soaps do....


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Never really looked into Floramite or Avid to deeply. They each have their own problems. Floramite is flat out toxic to humans. The wearing of protective gear is a no brainer! Avid is the same way! Toxic to humans....
> 
> 4bid is basically - _not! It's an organic acid._ It looses it's organic label by process. The binding agent they use is not. It blocks lipid fat absorption in certain insects. That basically dries them out. It works the same way organic insecticide soaps do....


What is its closest natural analog?


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> What is its closest natural analog?


C23 H30 O4 is spiromesifen. the compounded form of a Tetronic Acid C4 H4 O3

Tetronic acid - 
It interconverts between keto and enol tautomers:[2]


Many natural products such as ascorbic acid (vitamin C), penicillic acid, pulvinic acids, and abyssomicins possess the β-keto-γ-butyrolactone motif of tetronic acid.[3]

In organic synthesis, it is used as a precursor for other substituted and ring-fused furans and butenolides.[4][5] It is also forms the structural core of a class of pesticides, known as tetronic acid insecticides, which includes spirodiclofen and spiromesifen.[6]

^^^wiki cut and paste details^^^

It's isolated from fungi.....It can also be synthesized...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> C23 H30 O4 is spiromesifen. the compounded form of a Tetronic Acid C4 H4 O3
> 
> Tetronic acid -
> It interconverts between keto and enol tautomers:[2]
> ...


So is it similar to Spinosad?


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> So is it similar to Spinosad?


No, Sinosad is from bacteria found around sugarcane (had to check the spelling) saccharopolyspora spinosa. It's developed from 2 forms of Spinosa isolated by fermentation....
The 2 are combined as a major and a minor.. _spinosyn A and spinosyn D. _The ratio is a trade secret but, it's listed at around 17:3.

It makes a bugs nervous system go into "_overdrive_" and it kills it. Works most effectively in the larval stage. Exposure does begin in the egg if they are there. Adults tend to live through an application and therefor you use it in intervals that would apply it before progressive egg hatchings..Works best on Thrips. Mites do succumb to it. You must use it every 5 days, 3 times would be my minimum, and then keep a close eye out for any that may have slipped past - for the mites...

I have not researched any half life or effective use times. It is systemic and most likely degrades past it's effective life quickly do to it's acid/sugar formulation. It does not get any "tolerance" by exposure - insect wise!

Because it requires no synthetic binders or additions. It's fully accepted as organic. It is another acid too.

Oh,yeah...forgot - It's used as a soil drench for fire ants and that points to it _possibly_ being effective on the dreaded ROOT APHID.....I would guess that would take drenching regularly for around 4 weeks to be effective. I think I read somewhere it was about 60% effective at 1 use, for that.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> No, Sinosad is from bacteria found around sugarcane (had to check the spelling) saccharopolyspora spinosa. It's developed from 2 forms of Spinosa isolated by fermentation....
> The 2 are combined as a major and a minor.. _spinosyn A and spinosyn D. _The ratio is a trade secret but, it's listed at around 17:3.
> 
> It makes a bugs nervous system go into "_overdrive_" and it kills it. Works most effectively in the larval stage. Exposure does begin in the egg if they are there. Adults tend to live through an application and therefor you use it in intervals that would apply it before progressive egg hatchings..Works best on Thrips. Mites do succumb to it. You must use it every 5 days, 3 times would be my minimum, and then keep a close eye out for any that may have slipped past - for the mites...
> ...


Cool shit, bro! I need all the weapons I can get in my arsenal. I got a bad bottle of Bomide brand organic pyrethrins recently and it WASN'T EFFECTIVE AT ALL. Fucking mite population exploded, bad day.


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 3, 2017)

Glad I could supply good info! Get them pukes!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Glad I could supply good info! Get them pukes!


How late would you recommend using Forbid?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> How late would you recommend using Forbid?


I would say *no longer* than a few (2) weeks into flower (but I also don't use any of that shi*t)


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I would say *no longer* than a few (2) weeks into flower (but I also don't use any of that shi*t)


I try not to, either but it pays to keep some heavy firepower as backup. In case.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I try not to, either but it pays to keep some heavy firepower as backup. In case.


Get yourself some *SUPERhot* chili powder and make yourself a foliar spray including some yucca for surfactant.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

Not cayenne or any mild shit, but something which will really blow the doors off, super duper hot Dissolve in hot water, cool it down, add yucca, blend the shit out of it, mask & goggle up, & spray.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

@bassman999 this is her day 52 average size girl in the room right now very vigorous girl and the most intense orange jolly rancher smell from stem buds leaves everything it's intense very lucky @ttystikk let me play with her lol she's a true beauty


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not cayenne or any mild shit, but something which will really blow the doors off, super duper hot Dissolve in hot water, cool it down, add yucca, blend the shit out of it, mask & goggle up, & spray.


Peppers in flower?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> @bassman999 this is her day 52 average size girl in the room right now very vigorous girl and the most intense orange jolly rancher smell from stem buds leaves everything it's intense very lucky @ttystikk let me play with her lol she's a true beauty View attachment 3867794 View attachment 3867796 View attachment 3867797 View attachment 3867798


She is pretty and colorful!
Nice room you have there.
Im gonna look through this thread.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not cayenne or any mild shit, but something which will really blow the doors off, super duper hot Dissolve in hot water, cool it down, add yucca, blend the shit out of it, mask & goggle up, & spray.


Eh honestly I might not even touch em just drop day temps to 65 night temps already at 54 so these mites hate life with this 35% rh too lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> @bassman999 this is her day 52 average size girl in the room right now very vigorous girl and the most intense orange jolly rancher smell from stem buds leaves everything it's intense very lucky @ttystikk let me play with her lol she's a true beauty View attachment 3867794 View attachment 3867796 View attachment 3867797 View attachment 3867798View attachment 3867812


What are friends for?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Eh honestly I might not even touch em just drop day temps to 65 night temps already at 54 so these mites hate life with this 35% rh too lol


You know mites thrive in low RH conditions, right?


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You know mites thrive in low RH conditions, right?


I've heard the opposite from multiple master growers especially when coupled with colder temperatures. Mites will adjust to all types of environments but love 78-85 and 50-60% humidity from everything I been told. I've heard they like really dry environment as long as the heat is there other wise they supposedly hate it. Gotta say for having them for multiple weeks I have almost no damage and never see them


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 4, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> How late would you recommend using Forbid?


It's use is quite low in application rates and in application. A simple light misting of the top of the leaves is enough....Due to it's not really toxic to human factor.....I have gone as far as 5 weeks in. Haven't had to later (Knock wood). I would guess that if your not worried about causing any moisture problems....6 would be about it. I mean it takes 5 -7 days to be effective. Half life is dependent on conditions. Plenty of available moisture and lower RH makes for higher transpiration. That decreases the half life of it. So most of our growing style will be running on lowering concentrations quicker then outdoor testing of the Forbid provided. Indoor testing was limited to higher RH factors to mimic the outdoor use.... half lives would most likely start around 14 days then - My guess from given variables listed in testing..

Up to 6 weeks....if your not mold worried. This would be to stop an advancing or longer term problem. I mean this kills them dead, and only once have I had to do a second application.....I suspect stray's not on the plant as the reinfection vector.


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not cayenne or any mild shit, but something which will really blow the doors off, super duper hot Dissolve in hot water, cool it down, add yucca, blend the shit out of it, mask & goggle up, & spray.


Mmmm nice! Super hot oil sprayed on my smoke - close to harvest. Got to spray the whole plant, be sure it's covered everywhere...and _then_ start to worry about mold? Find any taste effects? Hate to be trimming and touch my eye....Whats the half life on capsaicin oils? 

Sorry, don't get fried at the sarcastic tone.....I don't spray oils or "flavors" (Cinn, thyme - etc) on mine....Just like you don't prefer what I use.

I did not take my road to choose lightly!
I took the time to _really _research them before deciding if they would be used! I did not choose Avid or Floromite = toxic to humans!
You do know they are finding that Neem is far more toxic then they first thought, or so I'm hearing from preliminary reports.

NOT implying you should have yours! Just saying, ok?


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jan 4, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Mmmm nice! Super hot oil sprayed on my smoke - close to harvest. Got to spray the whole plant, be sure it's covered everywhere...and _then_ start to worry about mold? Find any taste effects? Hate to be trimming and touch my eye....Whats the half life on capsaicin oils?
> 
> Sorry, don't get fried at the sarcastic tone.....I don't spray oils or "flavors" (Cinn, thyme - etc) on mine....Just like you don't prefer what I use.
> 
> ...


 I'm still battling mites months later, I made some habanero spray and it worked great until the next round of eggs hatched tried it for a month but they always came back. I tried two different insecticidal but doesn't work on eggs....hot shots pest strips is the only thing that worked fir me until I tossed it after a month and more eggs hatched. I'm just gonna keep some pest strips on hand until the summer when I can clean the tent out well and bomb it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2017)

DankBudzzz said:


> I'm still battling mites months later, I made some habanero spray and it worked great until the next round of eggs hatched tried it for a month but they always came back. I tried two different insecticidal but doesn't work on eggs....hot shots pest strips is the only thing that worked fir me until I tossed it after a month and more eggs hatched. I'm just gonna keep some pest strips on hand until the summer when I can clean the tent out well and bomb it.


Your problem here can be described as a failure to follow up correctly; when battling an active mite infestation, you MUST spray every 4 days or more often, for at least 2 weeks. What kills eggs isn't the sauce used, it's the life cycle interruption achieved by killing immature stages before they can lay more eggs.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> It's use is quite low in application rates and in application. A simple light misting of the top of the leaves is enough....Due to it's not really toxic to human factor.....I have gone as far as 5 weeks in. Haven't had to later (Knock wood). I would guess that if your not worried about causing any moisture problems....6 would be about it. I mean it takes 5 -7 days to be effective. Half life is dependent on conditions. Plenty of available moisture and lower RH makes for higher transpiration. That decreases the half life of it. So most of our growing style will be running on lowering concentrations quicker then outdoor testing of the Forbid provided. Indoor testing was limited to higher RH factors to mimic the outdoor use.... half lives would most likely start around 14 days then - My guess from given variables listed in testing..
> 
> Up to 6 weeks....if your not mold worried. This would be to stop an advancing or longer term problem. I mean this kills them dead, and only once have I had to do a second application.....I suspect stray's not on the plant as the reinfection vector.


Fascinating stuff here.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Mmmm nice! Super hot oil sprayed on my smoke - close to harvest. Got to spray the whole plant, be sure it's covered everywhere...and _then_ start to worry about mold? Find any taste effects? Hate to be trimming and touch my eye....Whats the half life on capsaicin oils?
> 
> Sorry, don't get fried at the sarcastic tone.....I don't spray oils or "flavors" (Cinn, thyme - etc) on mine....Just like you don't prefer what I use.
> 
> ...


Whole reason I'm contemplating using nothing but hoping on some lady bugs. I can't effect my weeds taste and that's my main concern. These mites ain't shit they obviously hate my conditions as they haven't gotten more and more infested


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Whole reason I'm contemplating using nothing but hoping on some lady bugs. I can't effect my weeds taste and that's my main concern. These mites ain't shit they obviously hate my conditions as they haven't gotten more and more infested


LOL, last time I said that....I had to discover 4bid.
Not that it'll happen to you! I just won't say shit like that anymore.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> LOL, last time I said that....I had to discover 4bid.
> Not that it'll happen to you! I just won't say shit like that anymore.


Oh I'll use the fuck out of 4bid lol I'm just gonna try and gut it out these last 9 days and keep defoliating anything unhealthy keep temps low and hope for the best. 4bid already been sprayed on my day 17 stuff lol avid on moms and clones


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

I have all 3, and am glad for the clarification.
I have some damage on some leaves, but it never gets worse, and doesnt look like mite damage, like holes in leaves and yellow patches like if I skinned my knees. I think it might be pincher bugs?? I see those in my house ALL the time.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Mmmm nice! Super hot oil sprayed on my smoke - close to harvest. Got to spray the whole plant, be sure it's covered everywhere...and _then_ start to worry about mold? Find any taste effects? Hate to be trimming and touch my eye....Whats the half life on capsaicin oils?
> 
> Sorry, don't get fried at the sarcastic tone.....I don't spray oils or "flavors" (Cinn, thyme - etc) on mine....Just like you don't prefer what I use.
> 
> ...


Hmm, well no I didnt specify when I would spray it until, but basically if you have a good PM program you won't need any of this shit, but in case I do I go with the chili spray few weeks into flower. I wouldnt spray anything on my flowers that late ever....And I wasnt knocking you for your choice, I was just giving another choice...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

Not sure what the half life on capsaicin oils are? That might be dependent on specific one used as well, no idea to be honest. I have not found any taste effects, but like I said I would never spray flowers that late, few weeks in max.


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hmm, well no I didnt specify when I would spray it until, but basically if you have a good PM program you won't need any of this shit, but in case I do I go with the chili spray few weeks into flower. I wouldnt spray anything on my flowers that late ever....And I wasnt knocking you for your choice, I was just giving another choice...


I was kinda just pock'in fun at ya! No harm, no foul!

I don't care for oils of whatever though.

We each have our choices and that's a good thing!

Peace


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2017)

I have have good luck with just neem oil in eliminating mites from clones and smaller plants. I would dip each clone and small plant in 5 gal bucket of neem/water every 3 days for a 2 weeks. I would also bomb the room with pyrethrum. I used to get TR brand pyrethrum bombs but they cut the active ingredient by more than half due to FDA regulations. As a result the bombs now suck. 

That's the only way I've ever gotten mites, clones... 

I know hindsight is 20/20 but isolation and dipping clones for a week or two will help avoid this scenario in the future. Hope you get a handle on it and it doesn't hinder you too terribly.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I have have good luck with just neem oil in eliminating mites from clones and smaller plants. I would dip each clone and small plant in 5 gal bucket of neem/water every 3 days for a 2 weeks. I would also bomb the room with pyrethrum. I used to get TR brand pyrethrum bombs but they cut the active ingredient by more than half due to FDA regulations. As a result the bombs now suck.
> 
> That's the only way I've ever gotten mites, clones...
> 
> I know hindsight is 20/20 but isolation and dipping clones for a week or two will help avoid this scenario in the future. Hope you get a handle on it and it doesn't hinder you too terribly.


The dipping when young is a good way and I used to always do that.
At the very least I still wash my clones under the faucet.
A bottle of neem lasts a long time. I have the 32 oz and almost half full after 4 yrs


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

Anyone use shilajit for cloning? Heard great results like 5-7 days guaranteed and it's all natural so I picked some up and started. A lil bit less than clonex but think is gonna last longer


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

Aloe works well as a cloning solution...


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aloe works well as a cloning solution...


Yes but supposedly shilajit (a resin excreted from the cracks in the rocks in the Altai mountains that's essentially Earth's rosin from plants and animals that have fermented and been essentially squished for the past 1000+ years) shits on aloe health benefits wise it also helps to intensify your high just took pea size amount dissolved in warm glass of water and drank it. Now smoking lol but ya this shit is supposed to be insane and the ultimate organic growers supplement as their 85 different minerals vitamins fulvic acidall types of shit. For cloning for foliar spray for root drenches or add in with bottled nutes


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 4, 2017)

Supposedly helps with any types of pests and diseases as well as it boosts the immune system of the plants as well and increase growth


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Supposedly helps with any types of pests and diseases as well as it boosts the immune system of the plants as well and increase growth


So would be a killer combination to use shilajit, aloe, coconut water, & LAB in combination. I need to source some, was just reading more on it.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> So would be a killer combination to use shilajit, aloe, coconut water, & LAB in combination. I need to source some, was just reading more on it.


Ya you do I already did its on Amazon and all over ig. It seems like the next step for me adding organics into my synthetic mix. Here's a lil bit about it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2017)

Yep, heres what Ive been looking at...https://organicagsolutions.org/


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep, heres what Ive been looking at...https://organicagsolutions.org/


Read theirs too lol did give me more of a body high smoking after taking a pea size amount dissolved in warm water. Gonna add it to daily routine with coffee I think maybe tea


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2017)

So this stuff is for people to consume as well?


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> So this stuff is for people to consume as well?


Yup yup once or twice a day best way from what I'm reading is early morning empty stomach warm glass water, tea, milk, coffee, start out with a pea size .25g amount dissolve into your drink and drink. Supposedly helps with immune system, overall health, boosts metabolism and a shit ton of other goodies. Plus I did get a different type of high after consuming the shilajit. I smoke a lot like alot alot and ya it def took down my immunity a notch


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 5, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Yes but supposedly shilajit (a resin excreted from the cracks in the rocks in the Altai mountains that's essentially Earth's rosin from plants and animals that have fermented and been essentially squished for the past 1000+ years) shits on aloe health benefits wise it also helps to intensify your high just took pea size amount dissolved in warm glass of water and drank it. Now smoking lol but ya this shit is supposed to be insane and the ultimate organic growers supplement as their 85 different minerals vitamins fulvic acidall types of shit. For cloning for foliar spray for root drenches or add in with bottled nutes


So I've seen the mix on an instagram on the web......what do you mix and has it rooted plants yet? How long?


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 5, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> So I've seen the mix on an instagram on the web......what do you mix and has it rooted plants yet? How long?


I used straight shilajit I've seen people using a coconut water x shilajit x aloe mix for cloning and feeding plants as well. Just supposed to fill in those gaps in full nutrition we miss. It's cheap effective at the least a good cloner gonna find out soon about it mixed with my feed lol putting in a couple grams into 30-35 gallon Rez and gonna feed it with some azos and mycos WP today as well.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 5, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> No, Sinosad is from bacteria found around sugarcane (had to check the spelling) saccharopolyspora spinosa. It's developed from 2 forms of Spinosa isolated by fermentation....
> The 2 are combined as a major and a minor.. _spinosyn A and spinosyn D. _The ratio is a trade secret but, it's listed at around 17:3.
> 
> It makes a bugs nervous system go into "_overdrive_" and it kills it. Works most effectively in the larval stage. Exposure does begin in the egg if they are there. Adults tend to live through an application and therefor you use it in intervals that would apply it before progressive egg hatchings..Works best on Thrips. Mites do succumb to it. You must use it every 5 days, 3 times would be my minimum, and then keep a close eye out for any that may have slipped past - for the mites...
> ...


If Spinosad is less effective on adult mites then what do you do? Our friend the Al Bundy guy aka Whitebb2727 also says you can mix some Fels Naptha soap with Spino up to late Flower. How to make and use Fels Naptha. It is 99 cents for a bar of it at Wal Mart or grocery store on detergent aisle. Grandmothers and great grandmothers used it to wash clothes back in the day. Still works for that. 

http://www.hansenfamilyfarm.com/blog/make-your-own-non-toxic-insecticidal-spray-soap


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 5, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> I used straight shilajit I've seen people using a coconut water x shilajit x aloe mix for cloning and feeding plants as well. Just supposed to fill in those gaps in full nutrition we miss. It's cheap effective at the least a good cloner gonna find out soon about it mixed with my feed lol putting in a couple grams into 30-35 gallon Rez and gonna feed it with some azos and mycos WP today as well.


Yo yo. What would you use for A & B in flower for turpur on a drip system? Thanks bro.

Your plants are sick bro!


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not cayenne or any mild shit, but something which will really blow the doors off, super duper hot Dissolve in hot water, cool it down, add yucca, blend the shit out of it, mask & goggle up, & spray.


Yucca? Like some liquid stuff or buy the plant and puree in a blender or something? Thanks.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 5, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Yo yo. What would you use for A & B in flower for turpur on a drip system? Thanks bro.
> 
> Your plants are sick bro!


Canna coco a&b, general organics cal/mag, rhizotonic, cannazyme, pk 13/14, mycos WP just added the shilajit and azos as well


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 6, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> If Spinosad is less effective on adult mites then what do you do? Our friend the Al Bundy guy aka Whitebb2727 also says you can mix some Fels Naptha soap with Spino up to late Flower. How to make and use Fels Naptha. It is 99 cents for a bar of it at Wal Mart or grocery store on detergent aisle. Grandmothers and great grandmothers used it to wash clothes back in the day. Still works for that.
> 
> http://www.hansenfamilyfarm.com/blog/make-your-own-non-toxic-insecticidal-spray-soap


Spray every 4 days for at least 2 weeks.....You'll get them....

The soap will work to break surface tension. That will allow the mix into tighter places and not just roll off like water from a ducks back..


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 6, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Yucca? Like some liquid stuff or buy the plant and puree in a blender or something? Thanks.


 That would be the liquid extract.....hot pepper spray leaves the hot oils on the plant,,,,,your smoking that later.....
I wouldn't have a worry outdoors as nature, wash's plants.....Indoors, they get sprayed and just sit..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2017)

Well I'm outdoors so..if its not raining I make it rain to wash everything down...you can do same indoors...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2017)

Liquid extract


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 6, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well I'm outdoors so..if its not raining I make it rain to wash everything down...you can do same indoors...


So would you:

1. Hot pepper spray with fans and lights off.

2. Wait say 1 hour and start the fans.

3. Let them sit in the dark for 6 hours with fans on then shut off the fans and go rinse spray with water.

4. Start fans and by the time the lights come back on the plants are dry from fans?


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 12, 2017)

So room coming down tomorrow looking sexy last two feeding were 1.1g of shilajit per 10 gals of water, 1 TBS of mycos per gal, 1 TBS of azos. All I know is everything extra fire lol jillybean candy cut  cornbread  purple urkle purple drank


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 13, 2017)

I saw this in person. Pretty as the pics are, they do the room no justice at all. 

You do good work, man.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Crystal coated goodness wall to wall!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Crystal coated goodness wall to wall!


With gorgeous purple leaves.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> With gorgeous purple leaves.


Definitely colorful in there


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 17, 2017)

Sooooooo room cleaned getting new panda tomorrow and boom back at it everything from seed this run for most part + bubba +FL og + golden eye lol this gonna be fun the seed selection is as follows
Chocolate Thai x fire og
Martian monkey
Bbhb x la
Alien rock candy x blue dream
Tangerine kush x hells Angels og
Pakistani chitral kush x grape ape
Pakistani chitral kush x tangie
Heidi's unicorn 

Think that's it lmao gonna beat fun ride


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh ya, I gave you half of those. Can't wait to see what they give us!


----------



## Csar (Jan 17, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Sooooooo room cleaned getting new panda tomorrow and boom back at it everything from seed this run for most part + bubba +FL og + golden eye lol this gonna be fun the seed selection is as follows
> Chocolate Thai x fire og
> Martian monkey
> Bbhb x la
> ...



Here is a pic of my bbhb×la 
All the beans I habe ran from telekinetic have been great growth rate is good very easily grown very happy almost going b to flower her just gotta get her in a screen


----------



## Csar (Jan 17, 2017)

And a top view


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 17, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Sooooooo room cleaned getting new panda tomorrow and boom back at it everything from seed this run for most part + bubba +FL og + golden eye lol this gonna be fun the seed selection is as follows
> Chocolate Thai x fire og
> Martian monkey
> Bbhb x la
> ...


Do you replace your Panda plastic every grow? Keep up the good work homie.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 17, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Do you replace your Panda plastic every grow? Keep up the good work homie.


Every other run mostly. I keep clean rooms so pm/mites not an issue. Idk if I had mites last run who knows but fully cleaned to make sure and ya re doing the rest of panda tomorrow and got some transplants to do


----------



## Csar (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey afgahn what's your final pot size I have my bbhb×la in a plastic bucket I think it was a 5 gal cut down a Lil bit.
Anyways when I went to check water by putting finger in dirt and it is super hard I think it's my root system .
Plant looks happy but was thinking about transplanting what do you think? 
I have 8 ft cellings where in growing


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

Csar said:


> Hey afgahn what's your final pot size I have my bbhb×la in a plastic bucket I think it was a 5 gal cut down a Lil bit.
> Anyways when I went to check water by putting finger in dirt and it is super hard I think it's my root system .
> Plant looks happy but was thinking about transplanting what do you think?
> I have 8 ft cellings where in growing


You mentioned ceiling height, and for me bigger pots help them get wider and not shoot straight up (as much).


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 18, 2017)

Csar said:


> Hey afgahn what's your final pot size I have my bbhb×la in a plastic bucket I think it was a 5 gal cut down a Lil bit.
> Anyways when I went to check water by putting finger in dirt and it is super hard I think it's my root system .
> Plant looks happy but was thinking about transplanting what do you think?
> I have 8 ft cellings where in growing


7 gal is final. I just pulled worse run in a while 6.5lbs total...I'm confused annoyed whatever gotta keep going one thing after another lately hopefully things will turn around


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> 7 gal is final. I just pulled worse run in a while 6.5lbs total...I'm confused annoyed whatever gotta keep going one thing after another lately hopefully things will turn around


I didnt pull that much outside when I was able to grow outside


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> 7 gal is final. I just pulled worse run in a while 6.5lbs total...I'm confused annoyed whatever gotta keep going one thing after another lately hopefully things will turn around


The quality sure isn't lacking though.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The quality sure isn't lacking though.


Yup pretty sure this is my best quality run.....Jilly is insane with terps cornbread so heavy and mocha gassy it's knockout


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 21, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> 7 gal is final. I just pulled worse run in a while 6.5lbs total...I'm confused annoyed whatever gotta keep going one thing after another lately hopefully things will turn around



Cloth pots Turpur man? Do you hand water or drip from a resevior?


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 27, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Cloth pots Turpur man? Do you hand water or drip from a resevior?


No cloth pots hand water with a wand and hose but looking to automate this time.

Alright going for broke got a lil od everything and cut down some mom's and threw them in there to breed with here's the list lmao it's long 

Fire og x chocolate Thai
Hells Angels og x tangerine Kush
Alien rock candy x blue dream 
Pck x grape ape
Pck x tangie
Bubba
FL og
Kandy Kush
Golden eye
Jabberwocky @doniawon 
Woolie
Grandpa Larry

Lol gonna be fun gonna get extra long we'll cuz I can't stand hitting low again so gonna go 21 days at least in 7 gals normally do 16. I know a couple look raggedy....Judge me in a week and panda isn't done just did floor and ran out smdh but let's have a fun and safe ride guys everyone stay inside the vehicle at all times hands don't have to be accounted for cuz let's be honest with all these strains bud porn is imminent and that'd be cruel and unusual punishment to not let u wack it what I'm about to grow lol I know I will


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

Auto watering setup with drips work well. Ive had one for a year and still never used it . I need to do that too


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 27, 2017)

Yup I've been looking into flora flex and a couple others. Put 3-4 sprayers in each 7 gallon pot to get an equal drench. Should be dope


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 27, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> No cloth pots hand water with a wand and hose but looking to automate this time.
> 
> Alright going for broke got a lil od everything and cut down some mom's and threw them in there to breed with here's the list lmao it's long
> 
> ...


Wooo fucking awesome man! Gonna get crazy


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

Cant wait to see it in full swing!


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Cant wait to see it in full swing!


Shits gonna get insane I'm filling this room to the rim hopefully will have another light in here before I flip to flower and fill everything even more. I'm not flipping till I seriously think they will easily hit the glass on the hoods lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Shits gonna get insane I'm filling this room to the rim hopefully will have another light in here before I flip to flower and fill everything even more. I'm not flipping till I seriously think they will easily hit the glass on the hoods lol


Go big or go home.
The smell from multiple strains flowering simultaneously is crazy


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Go big or go home.
> The smell from multiple strains flowering simultaneously is crazy


Ya this will be a task but I'm up for the challenge


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Ya this will be a task but I'm up for the challenge


Talk to me about challenges lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Talk to me about challenges lol


God I been slammed between transplants and watering and trimming in Denver to helpy partner I'm just exhausted cool if I swing by in the morning? @ttystikk


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2017)

I am gonna have all my plants done around the same time (poor planning)
My back doesnt let me sit or stand long so trimming this is gonna suck.
In the future I want to have a perpetual setup so I always have something fresh in jars, and less trimming at once.
I am talking about only 16ft^2 of flowers, but still a big task for me.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 28, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> God I been slammed between transplants and watering and trimming in Denver to helpy partner I'm just exhausted cool if I swing by in the morning? @ttystikk



Hey Dawg. You are using 7 gal plastic pots with Turpur? Next time you might want to test one 7 lb cloth pot.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 28, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Hey Dawg. You are using 7 gal plastic pots with Turpur? Next time you might want to test one 7 lb cloth pot.


Already have when I was at craft. I personally bought the 5 smart pots because I asked to experiment. No difference did 5 diff strains compared to their counterparts not one of the 5 did better than their plastic counterparts


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 29, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Already have when I was at craft. I personally bought the 5 smart pots because I asked to experiment. No difference did 5 diff strains compared to their counterparts not one of the 5 did better than their plastic counterparts


+1 You can reuse the plastic ones easier too. Great job.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 29, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> +1 You can reuse the plastic ones easier too. Great job.


In commercial setting can reuse the smart pots too. Cintas washes them for grows all the time lol they have commerical washers that can handle that shit no problem


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Already have when I was at craft. I personally bought the 5 smart pots because I asked to experiment. No difference did 5 diff strains compared to their counterparts not one of the 5 did better than their plastic counterparts


Interesting


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 29, 2017)

Bro it's crazy how frosty these plants are. I want to snap some good pictures. @Afgan King


----------



## Flowki (Feb 10, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Only difference is adding wettable mycos and hay that's it lol


These pics don't exist but I find your post interesting. What do you mean by adding hay?. Is it as a top layer to stop soil drying out too quick or is it mixed in with the tupur to give the myko something to feed on or something?.


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 10, 2017)

Flowki said:


> These pics don't exist but I find your post interesting. What do you mean by adding hay?. Is it as a top layer to stop soil drying out too quick or is it mixed in with the tupur to give the myko something to feed on or something?.


Hay is a top layer holds in moisture will compost carbon and give beneficial microbes every time you water


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Hay is a top layer holds in moisture will compost carbon and give beneficial microbes every time you water


Where does one acquire hay?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Where does one acquire hay?


http://www.hayexchange.com/ca.php. you can get 1 small square bail at most of these I see


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Where does one acquire hay?


Pet shops, feed supply.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2017)

I forget, I'm pretty sure Afghan stated before, but do you sterilize the hay first. How common are mites or pests from hay? Here in the willamette valley of Oregon there is always plenty of hay so would be an easy score.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://www.hayexchange.com/ca.php. you can get 1 small square bail at most of these I see


I bet the feed supply that only like 5 miles away has some.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I forget, I'm pretty sure Afghan stated before, but do you sterilize the hay first. How common are mites or pests from hay? Here in the willamette valley of Oregon there is always plenty of hay so would be an easy score.


That was my concern also


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I bet the feed supply that only like 5 miles away has some.


hell yeah they will, get alfalfa hay


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Pet shops, feed supply.


I posted then saw this lol


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 10, 2017)

I've never had issues with the store bought ones wanna say they are cleaned already don't quote me but I've never had a problem in fact stopped having fungus gnats


----------



## Csar (Feb 10, 2017)

Can or do you use hay through grow?


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 10, 2017)

Csar said:


> Can or do you use hay through grow?


Ya put it as a top dressing once plants are in final pot whichever that is because it's a mess changing pots with it lol


----------



## Flowki (Feb 11, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Ya put it as a top dressing once plants are in final pot whichever that is because it's a mess changing pots with it lol


So you could just use hay from the pet shop for rabbits etc?. I want to assume hay is hay but don't want to upset any hay enthusiasts ;p.

Btw you would also highly recommend rhizotonic in use with WP myko all mixed in with base feed?. I also recall you said you use canazyme but I wonder the purpose of this since myko should break down dead roots?.

Oh and thank you for your thread, it is positive.


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 11, 2017)

Flowki said:


> So you could just use hay from the pet shop for rabbits etc?. I want to assume hay is hay but don't want to upset any hay enthusiasts ;p.
> 
> Btw you would also highly recommend rhizotonic in use with WP myko all mixed in with base feed?. I also recall you said you use canazyme but I wonder the purpose of this since myko should break down dead roots?.
> 
> Oh and thank you for your thread, it is positive.


Yes hay from feed store is what I use and
Cannazyme prevents any salt build up as well as breaking down the roots and and my partner uses rhizo still I don't really but adding a lot of new stuff. Spraying this new mix every other week moving away from all pesticides period have for a lil while now but using this mix every other week for foliar spray against pests pm etc Essentially make plant so healthy (potassium silicate for pm)they stay away and been looking at adding chitosan as well but here's mix so far.

Every other week foliar feed
-Shilajit 1 rice grain per gal or .1g per gal
-Aloe vera 1/4 cup gel 1/8tsp powder per gal
-Agsil16h 1/2 tsp per gal

Alternating every other week root drench
-Shilajit- 1 gram per 10 gallons
-Recharge- 2.5g per gal
-Coconut water- 1/2 cup per gal
-Mycos WP - directions on back lol

I have seen a huge improvement in my quality I started all this last run and even tho it wasn't my largest yeilding it was by far my best quality insane terps and trich coverage and now all the new crosses continuing along just the same with insane quality and extremely healthy plants.


----------



## Flowki (Feb 11, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Yes hay from feed store is what I use and
> Cannazyme prevents any salt build up as well as breaking down the roots and and my partner uses rhizo still I don't really but adding a lot of new stuff. Spraying this new mix every other week moving away from all pesticides period have for a lil while now but using this mix every other week for foliar spray against pests pm etc Essentially make plant so healthy (potassium silicate for pm)they stay away and been looking at adding chitosan as well but here's mix so far.
> 
> Every other week foliar feed
> ...


I see. You use enzyme from start or maybe half way through veg and on?. Also, You would say using Myko every feeding is a waste?.


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 11, 2017)

Flowki said:


> I see. You use enzyme from start or maybe half way through veg and on?. Also, You would say using Myko every feeding is a waste?.


Cannazyme is flower only and I use mycos every other feeding in veg right now but cuz I've been cutting out rhizo


----------



## Flowki (Feb 12, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Cannazyme is flower only and I use mycos every other feeding in veg right now but cuz I've been cutting out rhizo


Why the cut out?.


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 12, 2017)

Flowki said:


> Why the cut out?.


Because rhizo is expensive as fuck lol


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Because rhizo is expensive as fuck lol


Amen to that lol


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 12, 2017)

50$ a liter and sometimes I use close to a fuckin liter to feed one of the rooms in late veg. Adding everything else I have still hasn't cost me as much lol


----------



## Flowki (Feb 12, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> 50$ a liter and sometimes I use close to a fuckin liter to feed one of the rooms in late veg. Adding everything else I have still hasn't cost me as much lol


Are they strip mining this stuff from the ice rivers of mars or?.


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 12, 2017)

Flowki said:


> Are they strip mining this stuff from the ice rivers of mars or?.


Works amazing can't lie amazing awesome stuff but with what I do now I think I've replaced it without losing any yeild


----------



## Flowki (Feb 13, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Works amazing can't lie amazing awesome stuff but with what I do now I think I've replaced it without losing any yeild


Yeah it would seem to be a vicious cycle of a good cheap product becoming popular > ramp up in price. Or maybe it was always such a price tag ;p.


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 13, 2017)

Flowki said:


> Yeah it would seem to be a vicious cycle of a good cheap product becoming popular > ramp up in price. Or maybe it was always such a price tag ;p.


Always been high price tag. I have a fuckin great discount and I pay 325 for the 10L but like I said it doesn't last long. It's the product used the most and costs the most lol it does amazing work I won't deny it or act like it doesn't but price has me looking for alternatives ya know


----------



## Flowki (Feb 13, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Always been high price tag. I have a fuckin great discount and I pay 325 for the 10L but like I said it doesn't last long. It's the product used the most and costs the most lol it does amazing work I won't deny it or act like it doesn't but price has me looking for alternatives ya know


Skip that stuff then, despite marketing slogans, we actually can and should put a price cap on results ;p.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Always been high price tag. I have a fuckin great discount and I pay 325 for the 10L but like I said it doesn't last long. It's the product used the most and costs the most lol it does amazing work I won't deny it or act like it doesn't but price has me looking for alternatives ya know


Yeah thats a ripoff mate. I cant get that shit here, but even if I could, I couldnt afford it. Too many products out there like that....


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah thats a ripoff mate. I cant get that shit here, but even if I could, I couldnt afford it. Too many products out there like that....


Eh I mean partner buys that will use it in one run but also will grow 30+lbs with that same 10L bottle. Not that bad lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah thats ok for commercial guys who make money on their end product but for people like me who have no desire to do so its prohibitive. Shit dude, we about to lose our house, I sure aint in no position to be buying any overpriced shit.


----------



## Flowki (Feb 24, 2017)

forgive me if this is a thread hijack I will remove the post and put up a separate one if so.

I have a lot of question in regard to the use of hay and hoping you can clear things up. If you or anybody else have the time to answer each question would really appreciate it.

Questions relating to coco

1: You use hay as a mulch, I have to ask if you think the micro have enough time to break down enough of that hay for it to be of nutrient benefit (moisture pros aside). On top of that, in use with the extreme myko product, my understanding is this type of mico involved require root contact. I read that certain micro biology can actually create a ''pathway'' to the top mulch and then traffic broken down materiel back to the heard, kinda like ants. Can the bio in the myko product do this also?.

2: As I've read hay is a brown type to release carbon and requires N to make it work. If you were to mix a little hay into the coco (say 5% total volume) you could rob the plant of N while ''possibly'' making the coco too physically hot for roots. Could the N issue be countered some what by adding a small amount of N product also, like used coffee grounds?. Sounds like it is more unknowns and risk than is worth but thought I'd ask.

3: Could it be easier instead to make a myko production tea that uses hay, live enzymes and ofc the myko?. The thought being that a lot less myko product would be required as you could culture a lot of it yourself. The enyme would break down the hay faster giving more food for the myko (my poorly educated assumption). Is the hay alone enough to allow this process or would one be looking to add a small amount of N, used coffee grounds comes to mind again. As it is coco, the thought process is to use as little organic product as possible to keep the water clean (still using a stocking) as to not eventually plug up the coco. But then again if the root mass is full of biology that should not happen?. Do you think that this type of micro that require root contact would actually be able to multiply and survive in a tea brew with ought roots?.

I know that many people will mix the myko in with normal nutrient solution but I find myself unable to have confidence in this. By all I've read they don't like a lot of P but it is in the base along with PH down. And one does not know what other reaction in such fertilizers may occur. Have you ever seen a lab test of the biology count before and after being added to such a solution?.

4: A bio based pond enzyme one can pick up from a pet store etc is reported to have much the same ingredient as canazyme at a far cheaper price, not sure if that info is still valid, thoughts?.

5: A final mostly unrelated question. You can buy rather cheap tablets/solution from pet stores that will remove chlorine/chloromine and heavy metals, copper/iron etc. Do you have a better understanding on using this to get a better tea brew water?. I've read that mico biology is a lot more resistant to small amounts of ch/s than first thought. Alternatively could one simply add in a few mill of the very cheap bio pond cleaner first so that any reaction to the chlorine falls upon them?, little cannon fodder so to speak.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 15, 2017)

Soooo been a minute but here's the current room day 12 gonna be a real full house this time


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 15, 2017)

Good to see you back brother. Garden on point as usual that room will be full for sure LOL


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 15, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Soooo been a minute but here's the current room day 12 gonna be a real full house this time View attachment 3906813


Hey bro, looks like you've been busy!


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 15, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Good to see you back brother. Garden on point as usual that room will be full for sure LOL





ttystikk said:


> Hey bro, looks like you've been busy!


Yup been slammed but in a good way. Been tight lately from business slowing down but overall good and rooms on point gonna be biggest plants I've had in here


----------



## Odin* (Mar 18, 2017)

@Afgan King You mentioned being "tight", so I'm going to offer my "outside" perspective, "necessity" may be clouding your judgement.

"Biggest plants", they are going to require a lot more space to finish properly, but it looks like you have quite a few more in there than usual. This compromises proper spacing, especially with your largest group of plants to date. Counting those chickens before they've hatched, "more will equal more" mindset, can/will lead to mistakes.

It will be painful to do so, but I'm suggesting that you cull enough of those to allow for the same spacing that you usually work with, at the very least. You might be surprised with just how much "expansion" takes place with larger plants, significantly larger "footprint", they can get unruly. Crowding will lower yield and quality, not what you are looking to achieve here.


Wouldn't want you having a "bad run", is all.


----------



## Csar (Mar 18, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Afgan King You mentioned being "tight", so I'm going to offer my "outside" perspective, "necessity" may be clouding your judgement.
> 
> "Biggest plants", they are going to require a lot more space to finish properly, but it looks like you have quite a few more in there than usual. This compromises proper spacing, especially with your largest group of plants to date. Counting those chickens before they've hatched, "more will equal more" mindset, can/will lead to mistakes.
> 
> It will be painful to do so, but I'm suggesting that you cull enough of those


I think I'm in the Same position to many plants. Not enough space. Would adding lighting make it betteror is it the over crowding part


----------



## Odin* (Mar 18, 2017)

@Csar It could be both, but more light will not counter overcrowding.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 18, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Csar It could be both, but more light will not counter overcrowding.


Them bitches need space to do their thing


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 18, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Afgan King You mentioned being "tight", so I'm going to offer my "outside" perspective, "necessity" may be clouding your judgement.
> 
> "Biggest plants", they are going to require a lot more space to finish properly, but it looks like you have quite a few more in there than usual. This compromises proper spacing, especially with your largest group of plants to date. Counting those chickens before they've hatched, "more will equal more" mindset, can/will lead to mistakes.
> 
> ...


Honestly I don't think they're too big I have great airflow everything is hitting good everything is staked and has still some room to fill in. For the first time I think I will not have a single space in the whole 8'x12' canopy that will not have a bud site. If this one doesn't go right I'll cut back to 16 again instead of 20 but I feel like I finally have it perfect. The last run in this room was light but I had ran a 14 day veg not 21 in 7 gals did a total of 39 day veg. I just ran a 21 and they look better. I think I finally got it I redid all my ducting I'm holding 1400ppm no problem at all. Came out to 1.58 a light and with cornbread og which is a light yielding strain. I got first round vigor and a lot of heavy hitters for breeding


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 18, 2017)

Everyone happy and filling out think I finally found the perfect veg time and # of plants for this room. Finally before this run moved the front light back a little because I feel like half the light was being wasted but everyone happy thick stems looking good day 15


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 18, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Everyone happy and filling out think I finally found the perfect veg time and # of plants for this room. Finally before this run moved the front light back a little because I feel like half the light was being wasted but everyone happy thick stems looking good day 15View attachment 3908851


How do you handle making and mixing all the food for those beautiful ladies


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 18, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> How do you handle making and mixing all the food for those beautiful ladies


Have a 60g barrel. All get same nutes never an issue in my system. Everything in this room is getting the same feed mix every third day have a 1/2hp pump plants are fed between 18-25 seconds but besides different physical amounts of feed they all just at at 1650ppm yesterday so ec 3.3. even my purple drank and Grandpa Larry in 2 gal pots got same feed. Never an issue it's why I run this system I can breed and run 1000's of different phenos and strains and I've never had one burn more than just enough to show we're pushing her


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 18, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Have a 60g barrel. All get same nutes never an issue in my system. Everything in this room is getting the same feed mix every third day have a 1/2hp pump plants are fed between 18-25 seconds but besides different physical amounts of feed they all just at at 1650ppm yesterday so ec 3.3. even my purple drank and Grandpa Larry in 2 gal pots got same feed. Never an issue it's why I run this system I can breed and run 1000's of different phenos and strains and I've never had one burn more than just enough to show we're pushing her


I can vouch for this; the hotter I run my nutes in Tupur the better the girls like them!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 18, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Have a 60g barrel. All get same nutes never an issue in my system. Everything in this room is getting the same feed mix every third day have a 1/2hp pump plants are fed between 18-25 seconds but besides different physical amounts of feed they all just at at 1650ppm yesterday so ec 3.3. even my purple drank and Grandpa Larry in 2 gal pots got same feed. Never an issue it's why I run this system I can breed and run 1000's of different phenos and strains and I've never had one burn more than just enough to show we're pushing her


Great stuff man. Thanks. I have some big plans coming hopefully get something in writing in 6 months. What ever you're doing keep it up lol


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 19, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Great stuff man. Thanks. I have some big plans coming hopefully get something in writing in 6 months. What ever you're doing keep it up lol


Nice and ya this schedule is on point. I've modified it run a lil organics with it and my partner who's like a mentor just had me get him everything I been using cuz he saw the quality improvement and no harmful chemicals and fell in love as well. Any time you want my schedule buddy you got it. You been a hell of a tester it's least I can do if you ever want it


----------



## Odin* (Mar 19, 2017)

@Afgan King Only went from 16 to 20 plants, that ain't so bad. Hopefully they don't "blow up" on you. Cheers to another stellar run.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 19, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Afgan King Only went from 16 to 20 plants, that ain't so bad. Hopefully they don't "blow up" on you. Cheers to another stellar run.


You wish you could see it in person.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 19, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Afgan King Only went from 16 to 20 plants, that ain't so bad. Hopefully they don't "blow up" on you. Cheers to another stellar run.


Ya no I literally added one more row and that's it and honestly I think I should have 5 lights in this space 8'x12' could do 6 really I'd bet and slay it with 20 plants it's filling in perfectly just enough gaps left for last stretch


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 21, 2017)

Day 18 filling up fast lol


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 28, 2017)

Day 24 defanned happy Kandy Kush as an example


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 28, 2017)

Damn!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 28, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Damn!


You're just gonna have to come visit your old lights, brother. Lots to see around here...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You're just gonna have to come visit your old lights, brother. Lots to see around here...


I'm glad they went somewhere to get proper use 

I'm not exactly disliking the Citizens I have running right now...............


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 28, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Damn!


Would you say happy plants


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 28, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Would you say happy plants


That would be an understatement LOL


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 28, 2017)

Yall need a trimmer? Lol my wife's cousin is going back to the springs at some point in the next week or so....


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 28, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> That would be an understatement LOL


Thank you sir


Walterwhiter said:


> Yall need a trimmer? Lol my wife's cousin is going back to the springs at some point in the next week or so....


Not anymore been using a trim machine and honestly weed comes out fire and to trim like 6-8 lbs takes one day of like 6 people for 5 hours defanning to hang then couple hours for me to de-stem then the machine will trim about 1/2lb every 5 minutes easily and gives you amazing trim and uses bubble bags on bottom have a level of pure keif if you press rosin lol but ya now to trim like 6-8lbs will cost me about 650 in trimming.....That's fucking nothing


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 28, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> Not anymore been using a trim machine and honestly weed comes out fire and to trim like 6-8 lbs takes one day of like 6 people for 5 hours defanning to hang then couple hours for me to de-stem then the machine will trim about 1/2lb every 5 minutes easily and gives you amazing trim and uses bubble bags on bottom have a level of pure keif if you press rosin lol but ya now to trim like 6-8lbs will cost me about 650 in trimming.....That's fucking nothing


Damn! I had this crazy idea of riding out pimping my hands out for concentrates for few day or 2 Keister that shit and jump on a bus home! Lmao


----------



## mjinc (Mar 28, 2017)

Your grow is looking great. The spacing seems to be perfect with the colas getting just enough space but also filling out all the gaps. Nice work


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 28, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Damn! I had this crazy idea of riding out pimping my hands out for concentrates for few day or 2 Keister that shit and jump on a bus home! Lmao


Idk bout the keistering I got buddies who run all the time. Just drive sober stay on track always air seal and have hidden and don't have warrants. Don't give em a reason to even bother with you people get sloppy and confident then get busted.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 28, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Idk bout the keistering I got buddies who run all the time. Just drive sober stay on track always air seal and have hidden and don't have warrants. Don't give em a reason to even bother with you people get sloppy and confident then get busted.


They can hear the weed we got bruh! Lmao. I got a wild mind.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 29, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Idk bout the keistering I got buddies who run all the time. Just drive sober stay on track always air seal and have hidden and don't have warrants. Don't give em a reason to even bother with you people get sloppy and confident then get busted.


Don't forget luck lol. It plays a big role in the whole scheme of things .


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 29, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> They can hear the weed we got bruh! Lmao. I got a wild mind.


Oh they can lol


Budley Doright said:


> Don't forget luck lol. It plays a big role in the whole scheme of things .


Ya luck is there but alot is just knowing what to do properly


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 29, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Oh they can lol
> 
> Ya luck is there but alot is just knowing what to do properly


Well the properly is a given but luck plays a big part.... trust me lol. Ran a few loads, first north then south as the market changed. Planes, trains and automobiles, well substitute the trains for boats though . Luck was there on many occasions when shit went bad, never lost a load. Had lots of fun though . Days of boredom and hours of intense adrenaline rush...miss it .


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 29, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> Well the properly is a given but luck plays a big part.... trust me lol. Ran a few loads, first north then south as the market changed. Planes, trains and automobiles, well substitute the trains for boats though . Luck was there on many occasions when shit went bad, never lost a load. Had lots of fun though . Days of boredom and hours of intense adrenaline rush...miss it .


Ooooooooh ya lol used to run miami Orlando trips weekly 15000 miles in 2 months or so doing some things lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 30, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Ooooooooh ya lol used to run miami Orlando trips weekly 15000 miles in 2 months or so doing some things lol


Ya mine were a bit more drawn out but Texas to ontario and then ontario to Calorado ... ironic huh lol. And one adrenaline rush was the Texas checkpoint that was always a heart pounder lol. That was like 20 years ago now . My adrenaline rush now is hoping not to slip getting out of the hot tub at -25 .


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 30, 2017)

Soooo how the girls


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 30, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya mine were a bit more drawn out but Texas to ontario and then ontario to Calorado ... ironic huh lol. And one adrenaline rush was the Texas checkpoint that was always a heart pounder lol. That was like 20 years ago now . My adrenaline rush now is hoping not to slip getting out of the hot tub at -25 .


Lmfao the difference 20 years make


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 30, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> Soooo how the girls


Oh they great lol alot are pregnant lol 8/20 are Prego fully no BS anymore I'm breeding no more selective branches only open pollination have a room I put them in and turn fan on introduce male watch pollen fly come back hour later spray down head to toe with water and back into the room they go lol should work perfectly been taking em down every other day hit with pollen like 3 times with live males only


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 30, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Oh they great lol alot are pregnant lol 8/20 are Prego fully no BS anymore I'm breeding no more selective branches only open pollination have a room I put them in and turn fan on introduce male watch pollen fly come back hour later spray down head to toe with water and back into the room they go lol should work perfectly been taking em down every other day hit with pollen like 3 times with live males only


Gawd damn fat orgy huh! That's killer man can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Afgan King (Mar 30, 2017)

I just would like to point out again no two plants in here are the same and there's 20 and none have deficiency or burn......Just wanna throw that out there lol it's why I run the system I do


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 31, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Lmfao the difference 20 years make


Yup falling apart like a Kmart shirt .


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 31, 2017)

Looking at what your doing gives me the push to up my game a bit, thanks!


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 30, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> I just would like to point out again no two plants in here are the same and there's 20 and none have deficiency or burn......Just wanna throw that out there lol it's why I run the system I do


A question about your autumning off technique if you would entertain?
Does the form of ice matter? Not that it would be practical on your scale but, snow? Is the ice you use crushed or cubed?
I consider that the root zone temperature is plays a crutial roll and a dunk in a tank of icewater far different than a cool breeze. Going to try this with a fiber pot inside a rubbermaid tub filled with snow, timing with recent storm is almost perfect if it dosent hit 60 today. I did it with cubed ice on a hermie I cut and was impressed by the rate of change even being premature.


----------



## etznabkhan (Apr 30, 2017)

is that 4x 100w lights?


----------



## Afgan King (May 2, 2017)

SSGrower said:


> A question about your autumning off technique if you would entertain?
> Does the form of ice matter? Not that it would be practical on your scale but, snow? Is the ice you use crushed or cubed?
> I consider that the root zone temperature is plays a crutial roll and a dunk in a tank of icewater far different than a cool breeze. Going to try this with a fiber pot inside a rubbermaid tub filled with snow, timing with recent storm is almost perfect if it dosent hit 60 today. I did it with cubed ice on a hermie I cut and was impressed by the rate of change even being premature.


Honestly snow is what we want to replicate so crushed ice would work perfectly


etznabkhan said:


> is that 4x 100w lights?


And yup 4 1000w 

Sorry haven't been on pics tomorrow been slammed busy and stuck in mountains


----------

